# Helson Sharkmaster 300



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

In case you don't have IG this was posted today by Helson watches. Didn't see a post on this one but for those who didn't jump on the Borealis, this could be an option.

ETA 2824
Size 40mm
Price est. $600

Coming in around March

I'm sure others will update this post with more details about the watch. Below is a picture posted by Helson of the prototype.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## poisonwazthecure (Sep 17, 2014)

I saw that! The prototype looks really good. Great price for ETA plus bracelet.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

I like it I hope it doesn't have bezel issues, but the bracelet doesn't seem like a perfect fit. I wonder if the case is the same


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Hope they do a Big Triangle dial (12H) and the bezel fully lumed


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Nice.


----------



## watchninja123 (Aug 1, 2015)

I have preordered the borealis version. and I might have to sell it for this just because helson has a female end link!! I wish more companies will make female end links for better wearability. Do you know if there any other color options? Thanks!


----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

Nice drilled lugs, looks like short lugs so shorter L2L as well, good for small wrists! Any colorway options?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)

Mhhhhhh no, i expect more from Helson...


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

dEUS77 said:


> Mhhhhhh no, i expect more from Helson...


How so? Bracelet doesn't look great, but the watch seems fine? Unless you don't like copies of vintage watches, but Helson has done those before.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aw17 (Jun 23, 2017)

Looks good. Finally Helson is starting to think about small wrists customers with these short lugs. The spec. and look is great , now please a version with a white or a grey dial and cheaper option with a rubber strap..


----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)

Earl Grey said:


> How so? Bracelet doesn't look great, but the watch seems fine? Unless you don't like copies of vintage watches, but Helson has done those before.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't like the watch choice, i expect more oroginality from Helson, and there is already an homage of this watch (well done and cheaper)...

*I'd rather if they put some new **Shark Dive 40mm color variant instead of this "easy" homage...*


----------



## SanDiegoFan (Apr 20, 2007)

Has anyone seen any info specifying where on the dial Helson will place the date window?

SDF


----------



## citjet (Feb 11, 2006)

Dang thats a nice Homage


----------



## Sharksmile (Oct 24, 2015)

yankeexpress said:


> Hope they do a Big Triangle dial (12H) and the bezel fully lumed


I just drooled a bit when I read that...

This one ticks a few boxes for me.


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

yankeexpress said:


> Hope they do a Big Triangle dial (12H) and the bezel fully lumed


Could not agree more. Helson does do lume well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sculldogg86 (Feb 14, 2017)

Got the Borealis DW on order but I will be keeping a keen eye on this one!


----------



## daveswordfish (Aug 17, 2010)

Looks great, but getting tired of what amounts to a replica being called an homage. I get it, and no doubt they will do a great good job, but it’s still a copy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Hmmm...

I liked my Estoril but eventually moved on from it.

It seems the 3/6/9/12 is lighter font (not lumed) on the SM and perhaps the minute hashes are a tad shorter and thinner. Seems like a tiny detail but I found that the weight and length of the Estoril minute marks crowded the dial and made it feel a bit busy.

The original has thinner minute marks and they come only halfway up the length of the hour indices. On the Estoril they are longer and thicker. Hard to tell exactly how the Nelson compares.

I'll keep my eye on it. But yes hard to compete with the prices of the Estoril. But I understand there is a bracelet and ETA.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A MattR of Time (Feb 22, 2006)

Another SM300 homage................yawn...


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

I hope they do another run of the Sharkmaster 1000 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

Watches503 said:


> I hope they do another run of the Sharkmaster 1000
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm waiting and hoping for another run of the Sharkmaster 600. :-!


----------



## centurionavre (Mar 31, 2013)

Wow! Did Helson shrink the size down? The original Omega Seamaster 300 is 42mm. If the Helson is truly only 40mm, kudos, they did something different to the base watch.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

I dig it, build quality looks strong, drilled lugs don't suck, dimensions look good. I'll keep an eye on this one

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

I wish there’s an option for a shark mesh or a bracelet that’s a little dressier. Wouldn’t mind an NH35 option either.


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

yankeexpress said:


> Hope they do a Big Triangle dial (12H) and the bezel fully lumed


Full lume (bezel)

__
http://instagr.am/p/Be0paE5DqIc/

Dial numerals are not.


----------



## camb66 (Jan 25, 2010)

Its got my attention!


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Nice.


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

redhed18 said:


> Full lume (bezel)
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/Be0paE5DqIc/
> ...


It will be interesting to see if Helson offers some different color dials. They have used yellow or baby blue in the past.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

Lume shot looks as expected 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sivart (Mar 5, 2013)

A yellow dial would be fun. I doubt they go brighter than than headache gray.


----------



## panchoskywalker (Dec 1, 2013)

Definitely interested.


----------



## DocJohnnyZ (Dec 20, 2015)

Like the small size. Maybe we'll see a lumed bezel, that'd be killer!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

The bezel Looks to be lumed strongly from a picture posted earlier


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Here is the lume shot


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

Helson has done yellow dials in the past. It might work here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

40mm, blue dial? I'd be interested.
40mm, blue dial, big triangle, no date. _Very_ interested.
Missed out on the Estoril, and it's nice to have a bracelet. (Though likely as not, a diver, I'd put it on a nato.)


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

I’ve never owned a Helson or Borealis, but I did pre-order the Borealis Estoril rerelease as I had no idea about the Helson until today. How do these two micros typically compare to each other quality wise? I seem to like the dial of the Helson better and the bracelet from the Borealis better.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

^^ Helson quality is better, Borealis doesn't come with a bracelet at least not with the first gens. And Borealis had lume flaking off issues with their Bezels


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

biscuit141 said:


> I've never owned a Helson or Borealis, but I did pre-order the Borealis Estoril rerelease as I had no idea about the Helson until today. How do these two micros typically compare to each other quality wise? I seem to like the dial of the Helson better and the bracelet from the Borealis better.


Quality is generally very similar.
The bracelet here is a "pre proto" not sure it's any indication as to what the funnel one will be.
The lume in the bezel problem in the first gen Borealis was a one of and caused by the "true to period" construction (replacing acrylic with sapphire). I haven't had any problem with mine and neither did the vast majority of owners...
So both are bound to be great but borealis is usually a tad cheaper and offers lower grade movements (but robust and keeping good time)

Tapatalk'ed over the intertubes from my awesome bacon


----------



## captaincaveman79 (Feb 19, 2012)

Bezel proportions look eerily similar to the Estoril. You think it’s a catalog case or new design? I’d prefer a faithful 1:1 homage versus the wider bezel to dial ratio of the Borealis.


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

Not digging the bracelet. The endlink area just looks off. Never liked them on the Omega either though. The links are too flat and long for such a curved case. Some of it may be the picture. The 12 side of the bracelet looks less square. Lighting is better and the bracelet is draped smoothly like the 6 side.
What is up with the crown? Ti? Bad lighting? Looks stupid.
I do not have IG and I have no idea on the specs. Someone mentioned 40mm. I like that.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## r0mas (Apr 3, 2007)

This watch will look good on mesh, as an original SMP.

--romas


----------



## Tonystix (Nov 9, 2017)

That's not a bad looking watch.


----------



## Johnzalez (Apr 13, 2010)

nello said:


> Not digging the bracelet. The endlink area just looks off. Never liked them on the Omega either though. The links are too flat and long for such a curved case. Some of it may be the picture. The 12 side of the bracelet looks less square. Lighting is better and the bracelet is draped smoothly like the 6 side.
> What is up with the crown? Ti? Bad lighting? Looks stupid.


As for the crown, I bet it's just unfinished. Actual parts aren't in yet, is my guess. Hopefully that's not the finished bracelet as well... maybe they just slapped one on there. I don't hate it as much as you but it doesn't flow right with the lugs. If you look at the bezel insert, it looks off. Look at the spacing of the 40 & 50 between the edge of the insert, compared to the numbers on the other side of the insert. It might be the angle but I don't think so. Again, hopefully, these are just prototype parts and the actual watches will be better.


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

While we wait... 

So clearly a homage to the Seamaster 300 produced in the late 1960's
Some limited research suggests that there were about 5 different bezels produced...

*Unfortunately Helson seems to have created their own, using some particularly ugly soul-less font.
*
see Google images: for Omega Seamaster 300 vintage
https://www.google.ca/search?q=omega+seamaster+300+vintage

That Watch and More: Buying a Vintage Omega Seamaster 300
says

_"bezels came in five different versions during the production period. The changes are mostly font variations and the thickness of the font and minute markers. (...)"
_
I encourage you to jump to that article as it's really good!
The author labels the bezel variants A-E:











The following are my own observations on some of the key differences:

A: thin fonts, thick hashmarks. Number 1 has no serif, 3 has an angled (not rounded) upper 
B: thin fonts, thin hashmarks. Very ovalized zeroes. Number 1 now has a curved serif, 4 has a sharp(er) peak, and 3 a rounded upper. Fonts more rounded.
C: very blocky, the 3 does not curve inward at all (upper or lower), nor does the 5 (lower)
D: number 1 has a diagagonal serif, the 5 is almost closed off
E: thicker "varsity" squared-off fonts, the serif on the 1 is very hard
 
Now looking at the Helson bezel numerals...

1 like CDE
2 (none) - 2 doesn't curve downwards
3 like C - 3 doesn't curve inwards
4 like AE- square top, but sharp inner triangle
5 like C

Unfortunately I find the "C" bezel variant to be among the ugliest...
The "D" is not great either, but still better than Helson's "mouth agape" 3 and 5 (and 2)

This is a nice series of the "E" (varsity) numbers
https://www.hqmilton.com/timepieces/436192or/1966-omega-seamaster-300-165.024-7252
Some other nice photo series
https://shop.analogshift.com/collections/omega-sold/products/omega-seamaster-300https://shop.analogshift.com/collections/omega-sold/products/omega-seamaster-301
https://shop.analogshift.com/collections/omega-sold/products/omega-seamaster-300-as02193
https://shop.analogshift.com/collections/omega-sold/products/omega-seamaster-300-as02079
https://shop.analogshift.com/collections/omega-sold/products/omega-seamaster-as02464
https://shop.analogshift.com/collec...ucts/omega-seamaster-300-big-triangle-as01875
https://shop.analogshift.com/collections/omega-sold/products/omega-seamaster-300-box-and-extract

Your opinions?


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

Johnzalez said:


> As for the crown, I bet it's just unfinished. Actual parts aren't in yet, is my guess.


Maybe it's a Farer style crown just to be different ;-)



Johnzalez said:


> Again, hopefully, these are just prototype parts and the actual watches will be better.


Cough. The bezel. Please. Drop those fonts in the Marianas Trench.


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

redhed18 said:


> While we wait...
> 
> So clearly a homage to the Seamaster 300 produced in the late 1960's
> Some limited research suggests that there were about 5 different bezels produced...
> ...


Awesome analysis, but I disagree with the take away. I also dislike C, but to me the Helson font is more like a slightly opened up version of D, which is my favorite. Compare the zeros. They are almost identical to D, and completely unlike the closed off zeros on C. I actually like the Helson much more than C, and almost as much as D. Now if they just move the numbers inward a bit we have a solid reinterpretation.

The bezel looks almost identical to the Borealis one (with the possible exception of the number 1), but perhaps with the outer radius reduced by a millimeter to fit the smaller case (40mm vs 42), which might explain why the tops of the numbers get so close to the edge?

Here is the Borealis next to the D variant:










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

Earl Grey said:


> The bezel looks almost identical to the Borealis one (with the possible exception of the number 1), but perhaps with the outer radius reduced by a millimeter to fit the smaller case (40mm vs 42), which might explain why the tops of the numbers get so close to the edge?
> 
> Here is the Borealis next to the D variant: (...)


May I ask what you meant by closed-off zeroes? I stare at it but all the zeroes go full-loop so clearly I'm missing something.

Great picture, I don't know how to explain why but the Borealis and the Helson bezels seem to have a lot of black space above the minute hashes. I mean it must be minuscule differences over the Omega's but seems to add up to a lot! I was only staring at the numbers lol.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Clchamberlain (May 3, 2014)

I continue to struggle (and I do mean struggle in the truest sense of the word; I don’t know what to think) with projects like this one. On the one hand it’s plainly a copy. But on the other hand it has a high value for the consumer, and it is a copy of a watch which many of us (me) will never be able to afford. Even if I could shell out the cash for a 60s vintage omega, I don’t know if I’d actually enjoy owning a diver that I’d feel like I had to baby because of its age and cost. 

What do you guys think about these types of projects?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

Anyone have any more information about this watch? I heard they were aiming for a March release so I would have thought more information would be available by now.


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

Impatient much? 
He did say, "Early March if everything goes right"
so it is still early days

Here's a summarized version of the Instagram post comments

# SIZE

jan.holliday (...) Also, any specs to be released...?
helsonwatches (...) it is 40mm and 300m

mplsabdullah @helsonwatches Lug to lug length? Bracelet width? Taper?
helsonwatches @mplsabdullah lug to lug 47mm bracelet 20mm tapers to 18 at the ratcheting buckle

# DATE

jan.holliday (...) When is this one gonna be available? (..)
helsonwatches probably after the holidays 
helsonwatches Early March if everything goes right

# Design

armyveteranaj Will you consider doing a 12-hour bezel version too?
helsonwatches @armyveteranaj not in this batch

imbiton Will you have color variants?
helsonwatches @imbiton only blue and black

# Movement

davidkashton What will be the movement?
helsonwatches @davidkashtonconn eta 2824 (...)

ns_edgeworks This needs a couple of things: A date wheel, preferable black. (...)4:30 perhaps?
helsonwatches @ns_edgeworks we will offer date and no date

# Price

gentleman.br how much?
helsonwatches @gentleman.br around 600 (...)

# Prototype End-Link gripes

ns_edgeworks Fix the end links on that bracelet so they match up better to the lugs in length at least.
readysetwatch @ns_edgeworks yeah those endlinks are rough.
racerx66 (...) please do work on the end links though.
_(no response)
_
# Homage Police

rogerfromco That's a total knockoff of the Omega Seamaster 300 from the 60's. You're better than this Helson.
_(some back & forth)_


----------



## Fridaysniper (Sep 18, 2016)

I have to say I like it. I like the ETA 2824-2 in my Steinhart OVM. It keeps good time and the sweep of the second hand looks nice. I suppose a hesalite crystal is too much to hope for?

I have an Omega Seamaster 300 and feel too sorry for it to wear it much (and definitely not for diving). This would tick a few boxes for me.


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

Johnzalez said:


> (...) If you look at the bezel insert, it looks off. Look at the spacing of the 40 & 50 between the edge of the insert, compared to the numbers on the other side of the insert. It might be the angle but I don't think so. Again, hopefully, these are just prototype parts and the actual watches will be better.


Figured out what looks off to me:

The numbers are pushed out too far (toward the edge) from the center point.
This leaves a lot of black space below them..

Combine that with 5 hash marks that are 2x the size of one-minute markers,
and you end up with a lot of black space above the minute markers.

This is what I see: _partially edited for effect..._









Solution: 
Push the numbers in toward the center, 
the base of the numerals should be on the same circular path as the base of the minute hash marks
Scale the 5 minute markers a little shorter, and the bezel could end up a little narrower overall
(alternatively scale the one-minute markers up a little, so they are > 50% of the 5 minute markers)

Crossing fingers that Helson gets it right one way or another.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

redhed18 said:


> Figured out what looks off to me:
> 
> The numbers are pushed out too far (toward the edge) from the center point.
> This leaves a lot of black space below them..
> ...


Sapphire bezels effect how the numbers look.


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

mplsabdullah said:


> Sapphire bezels effect how the numbers look.


True I just figured it would affect things to the same extent. 
If the lens was optically correct, it should affect one line the same as the line next to it?
Or else we're into fun-house territory 

Anyway I grabbed the Helson lumeshot from IG, and rotated it 2 degrees to the right as that seemed to bring things into line.
(i.e. the 12 marker, handset center and 6 marker)

I think the watch in their photo is very slightly angled backwards, so that the upper portion is _slightly_ smaller than the lower.
But I was afraid to try and correct for that, as I'd probably introduce more error than correction.

I find this view more palatable than the daylight 45 degree angle photo they took,
although I still feel there is an awful lot of black over the one-minute hashes.










Still, I dig it.


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)

redhed18 said:


> Impatient much?
> He did say, "Early March if everything goes right"
> so it is still early days
> 
> ...


Nice summary, thanks for taking a time for doing it.

Do we know anything about a Big Triangle dial? Would it be an option?


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)

redhed18 said:


> Impatient much?
> He did say, "Early March if everything goes right"
> so it is still early days
> 
> ...


Nice summary, thanks for taking a time for doing it.

Do we know anything about a Big Triangle dial? Would it be an option?


----------



## clouser (Apr 22, 2008)

I'm sure they won't be making such a small change this close to the release. You'd have a much better chance at having your suggested changes made if this were a MKII watch.

BTW, if you haven't looked into their Project 300, you might want to. Your posts here remind me of damn near every post in their design thread.



redhed18 said:


> Figured out what looks off to me:
> 
> The numbers are pushed out too far (toward the edge) from the center point.
> This leaves a lot of black space below them..
> ...


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

After previously deciding no more purchases except the Seaforth I am violating thy rules and getting one of these beauties 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Semper Jeep (Jan 11, 2013)

I've been waiting on an MKII Project 300 for something like 3 years now. I love the Helsons that I have and I am probably going to jump on this once it becomes available. It looks great and checks off basically all of the boxes for me. I was really hoping it would have been released already so I could have gotten my hands on it before heading to the beaches at the end of next week.


----------



## legion1 (Jun 27, 2016)

I like this much better than the Shark Diver but it seems like it's going to be a bit on the small side.


----------



## Lumbo (Jun 27, 2017)

Ticino Depthmaster $180 shipped w taxes. Got good reviews. I just ordered one.


----------



## Lumbo (Jun 27, 2017)

Helson does look very nice


----------



## Lumbo (Jun 27, 2017)

Yes if anyone hears when Helson has it for sale please post


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

At first I thought that Ticino said "_Deskmaster_" lol


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

So, any word on when it will be released??





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Balidaan (Feb 19, 2009)

Lumbo said:


> Ticino Depthmaster $180 shipped w taxes. Got good reviews. I just ordered one.


Which nato is that, it looks really good!


----------



## Paco II (Apr 25, 2010)

Heard from Helson that it is slightly delayed. No dates yet.



Jguitron said:


> So, any word on when it will be released??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

Now in stock $749.00 PLUS 10% OFF with Easter sale "EST" @ checkout 
With ETA 2824-2

https://helsonwatches.com/shop.php#!/Helson-Sharkmaster-300/c/28467115/offset=0&sort=normal


----------



## SuperP (Aug 4, 2015)

T-hunter said:


> Now in stock $749.00 PLUS 10% OFF with Easter sale "EST" @ checkout
> With ETA 2824-2
> 
> https://helsonwatches.com/shop.php#!/Helson-Sharkmaster-300/c/28467115/offset=0&sort=normal


Damn thats steep...
Would choose the Estoril everyday over this, even with that ugly font Borealis is using for the logo and texts on the dial...


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

Looks great!!! So hard to resist. 

He date wheel in black would have been just perfect. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Looks good. I like the colour of the dark blue. Looks nice and rich. To my eye better than the Estoril blue both old and new versions.

However...I don't think I can do it for for $700. Too bad. But I'll ponder it some...?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

The oversized ratching clasp seems a little out of place to me. I wonder if a simpler seat belt clasp would have been a better choice for this throw back homage.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I much prefer compact clasps, especially on compact divers. 

I like to see more links than clasp on my smallish 6.75-7” wrist. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sriracha (May 2, 2014)

Damn! Looks great but too $$$ and the strap needs to taper to 16mm at clasp IMO


----------



## Paco II (Apr 25, 2010)

Ordered. Triangle black date. Been waiting for a nice homage of this classic for a long time. Discount made the choice easier.

Edit to add: own two other Helson watches and have been very happy with them. That also made it easier to pull the trigger.


----------



## Paco II (Apr 25, 2010)

Agree. But wasn't a showstopper for me.



boatswain said:


> I much prefer compact clasps, especially on compact divers.
> 
> I like to see more links than clasp on my smallish 6.75-7" wrist.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

Paco II said:


> Ordered. Triangle black date. Been waiting for a nice homage of this classic for a long time. Discount made the choice easier.
> 
> Edit to add: own two other Helson watches and have been very happy with them. That also made it easier to pull the trigger.


How much was the discount?


----------



## Paco II (Apr 25, 2010)

See post #69. 10%.



biscuit141 said:


> How much was the discount?


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

boatswain said:


> I much prefer compact clasps, especially on compact divers.
> 
> I like to see more links than clasp on my smallish 6.75-7" wrist.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


+1

I'm not buying ratchet style diver clasp anymore after my experience with my first. Thank goodness Borealis stop supplying such clasp after the Cascais. The current president style bracelet, imho, is almost perfect for their Estorils.


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

boatswain said:


> I much prefer compact clasps, especially on compact divers.
> I like to see more links than clasp on my smallish 6.75-7" wrist.


Wow, yeah I can only imagine _my_ wrist... = watch - 1 link - CLASP - 1 link :-(



SimpleWatchMan said:


> +1
> I'm not buying ratchet style diver clasp anymore after my experience with my first.


What was it about your experience that put you off? Same as boatswain?

*Price:
*:-x .._. no just can't keep it in._

$***7***49 USD???

I agree with you guys, too high, absolutely no chance of buying this one. 
Should probably thank Helson for that! Time to fill the grail fund instead.










I've always felt Helson was traditionally about +$100 USD too much over the competition. 
And that just gets inflated if your country charges heavy duties...

I know it's not "all about specs" but... 
The Sharkmaster 300 is a 40mm steel watch with an ETA movement and sapphire bezel.

Only comparing to _the Helson pricing grid_ does new SM300 price "make sense" ...

Helson Sharkdiver 40 (ETA 2824) with aluminum bezel is $699
Helson Sharkdiver 40 (Miyota 9015) with sapphire bezel is $599
Helson Skindiver Steel (Miyota 9015) with sapphire bezel is $699
Helson Turtle (Miyota 9015) with sapphire bezel is $649

So then our pricing formula?

Helson steel watch + sapphire bezel $599-649-$699 + inflated ETA premium $100 = $749

But let's not even mention the competition pricing. :-x


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

redhed18 said:


> What was it about your experience that put you off? Same as boatswain?


Yup, and my wrist size is even smaller, 6.25-6.5". Imo, ratchet clasps is a curse to anyone with less than 7" wrist size.


----------



## Paco II (Apr 25, 2010)

A clasp can be changed. You can't get rid of that ugly DW logo on the Estoril. That's what sunk it for me.



SimpleWatchMan said:


> +1
> 
> I'm not buying ratchet style diver clasp anymore after my experience with my first. Thank goodness Borealis stop supplying such clasp after the Cascais. The current president style bracelet, imho, is almost perfect for their Estorils.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Paco II said:


> A clasp can be changed. You can't get rid of that ugly DW logo on the Estoril. That's what sunk it for me.


Nah, not taking ang chances of finding an replacement clasp for the Helson. Btw, I totally fine with the DW logo on the Estoril V2. And after all, it was meant for DW group anyway, isn't it? You should look out for 2nd hands Estorils V1 on the f29 sales corner. I have been seeing them there lately.


----------



## tsteph12 (Jun 11, 2006)

I can't tell in photos, but does the blue dial version also have blue bezel?


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

tsteph12 said:


> I can't tell in photos, but does the blue dial version also have blue bezel?


Yes.


----------



## Paco II (Apr 25, 2010)

Definitely to each their own. I personally don't like the look of that logo on that style of watch. Also I've read about the v1 issues. Respect that you do like it though. 

I'm hopeful for this Helson. I've loved the other two models I bought. Photos make this one look gorgeous. Not worried about the clasp. The 10% discount brought it just to a place I was comfortable with. Being told a ship date of 4/9. I'll keep you all posted, unless someone gets theirs first! 



SimpleWatchMan said:


> Nah, not taking ang chances of finding an replacement clasp for the Helson. Btw, I totally fine with the DW logo on the Estoril V2. And after all, it was meant for DW group anyway, isn't it? You should look out for 2nd hands Estorils V1 on the f29 sales corner. I have been seeing them there lately.


----------



## ventura (May 8, 2007)

Helson are far too expensive. They are going the Benarus route now. Hopefully they won't become the new Kobold.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Black, 12, no-date inbound.

Seems like a pretty good deal to me, at $674 including shipping, given the looks, the specs, and the quality Helson produces. I don't see how folks can expect them to be much less.


----------



## Paco II (Apr 25, 2010)

Not sure what you mean. Their price point has remained relatively constant with Helson. In 2011 a Sharkmaster 1000 sold for $900, and the Buccaneer sold for $649. $749 in 2018 (ignoring the discount) for this watch seems to stay in line with that.



ventura said:


> They are going the Benarus route now. Hopefully they won't become the new Kobold.


----------



## Paco II (Apr 25, 2010)

I do love how these watchmakers are cognizant of the different tastes people have, and provide options accordingly. You prefer B/12/no date, and I prefer B/Tri/date. We will both love them! 



docvail said:


> Black, 12, no-date inbound.


----------



## sivart (Mar 5, 2013)

If I didn't own the Estro, I would buy. I am fan of the Helson and own 2.


----------



## mattm0691 (Sep 19, 2016)

is there any reason this is worth several hundred dollars more than the borealis?


----------



## NeedAG (Jul 26, 2012)

For me, a couple reasons... and I LOVE my Estoril... :think:

Movement: The 9015 wobbles, and if that bothers you, the only way around is a low-beat movement or a Swiss movement. The 2824-2 has bidirectional winding, easier regulation, and parts availability. |>

Bracelet: Sorry to say, the V2 Estoril bracelet is a total miss for me. The end links bulge from the lugs where the original's were discreetly withdrawn, and the lack of a hinge in the end link adds over 7mm to the lug-to-lug. Looks great in photos but wears poorly IMO. Helson's end links are properly done. 

YMMV, but for me the movement and improved bracelet (I like the clasp) are major upgrades. :-! And, all my Helsons have been great!


----------



## Lumbo (Jun 27, 2017)

Yeah it's a beauty but they over priced it relative to comps imho. I would get it but I think I would prefer a miyota engine that would be less in future service costs. What is the benefit to cost conscious consumer of the 2824-2? I get the microbrand seller can justify higher price w it but defeats the purpose of microbrand?


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

Lumbo said:


> Yeah it's a beauty but they over priced it relative to comps imho. I would get it but I think I would prefer a miyota engine that would be less in future service costs. What is the benefit to cost conscious consumer of the 2824-2? I get the microbrand seller can justify higher price w it but defeats the purpose of microbrand?


Not really. Again, just IMO... once you cross over to the big brands prices shoot up significantly. The evolution of the micro brands makes sense as they find their niche and they're able to optimize features that their target market wants as well as their price.

$700 is still much better than $3000 for the comparable watch from the big brands...

Cheers,

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## date417 (Nov 15, 2017)

Any updates about the Helson's date?


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

date417 said:


> Any updates about the Helson's date?


It's out and available now!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

mattm0691 said:


> is there any reason this is worth several hundred dollars more than the borealis?


I've seen the Estoril, and it's really great.

I'd actually prefer the Miyota 9015 to the ETA, but I know the ETA costs more, and so I understand that's part of the price difference.

I prefer the look of the Helson. The differences are subtle, but they're there. To me, the Helson is as close to a '67 SM300 as I'm likely to get, and as close as it is, I think the price is a bargain.

The Helson bracelet actually looks kind of meh to me, and I might like the Estoril's better. If I can't find an aftermarket bracelet to fit, I'll wear it on a strap.

I think the Helson is very fairly priced. Borealis watches are often bargain-priced. I don't think it's reasonable to judge every watch's price by comparing it to some lower-cost alternative. There will always be a lower-cost alternative. If I wanted the cheapest SM300 homage, there are others I could go for. I wanted the best one that would fit within my budget, and the Helson is it, in my opinion.

Rinse with Tapatalk before bed, to wake up with minty-fresh breath!


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Because there's levels to micro brands. I trust helson more than borealis. Their products are proven. You don't have to pre order and wait 3 months plus pay shipping on top if you want it quick. With helson you get it in 2 days. Isn't borealis over priced if they have the Ticino sea master with 9015 for like $200? You don't even have to pre order from them either. Helson was never a brand to win business for being cheap. Borealis used to ship their watches in a cardboard box, now they use a poorly glued fake leather travel case, helson, H2O, Halios all comes in a water proof case of some sort. Try out a H2O or Halios, there's levels to this.



Lumbo said:


> Yeah it's a beauty but they over priced it relative to comps imho. I would get it but I think I would prefer a miyota engine that would be less in future service costs. What is the benefit to cost conscious consumer of the 2824-2? I get the microbrand seller can justify higher price w it but defeats the purpose of microbrand?


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

Couldn’t resist. 

12 blue dial no date coming up!

The Easter bunny made me do it! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tonystix (Nov 9, 2017)

Go Helson! I have a Shark Diver 42, and really dig their watches. You're gonna love your Sharkmaster!


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Helson is making money hand over fist of us WIS -- ETA or no, these are priced high IMHO. That said I always thought Borealis was a cheap grade micro, but Helson has the direct pipeline to Chinese factory mastering the product for many years now and how to produce there watches for less & less. It's the Chinese way. The watch looks Chinese even 

Edit: But... *EASTER SALE From March 30 till April 8.**No shipping during this period.*
*Please enter Code "EST" to get 10% discount.*
*
*


----------



## Lumbo (Jun 27, 2017)

Yeah I am currently at the lower end of the vintage Seamaster homage spectrum w a Ticino and I have to say it's pretty well done. I really like the dial on it. Not quite sure the Sharkmaster worth 3 1/2x but watch is art and art is valued on done personally estoric reasons I guess. Cheers to all!


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

Lumbo said:


> Yeah I am currently at the lower end of the vintage Seamaster homage spectrum w a Ticino and I have to say it's pretty well done. I really like the dial on it. Not quite sure the Sharkmaster worth 3 1/2x but watch is art and art is valued on done personally estoric reasons I guess. Cheers to all!


For under $200 those Ticino's are a lot of watch for the money.

Riddim Driven, I have the Borealis and it feels like a quality piece, it's my first Borealis so I don't have a lot to compare it to, but I think they hit this one out of the park. That said, I'm sure the Helson will be top notch as well, I never hear anything bad about them.


----------



## SanDiegoFan (Apr 20, 2007)

NeedAG said:


> For me, a couple reasons... and I LOVE my Estoril... :think:
> 
> Movement: The 9015 wobbles, and if that bothers you, the only way around is a low-beat movement or a Swiss movement. The 2824-2 has bidirectional winding, easier regulation, and parts availability. |>
> 
> ...


Are you aware that the V1 Helson Sharkmaster 300 bracelet does not have solid end links? V2 will update them.

SDF


----------



## Paco II (Apr 25, 2010)

How about we hold off on bashing the Helson 300 until someone actually has one?


----------



## captaincaveman79 (Feb 19, 2012)

I'll pass. The proportions and design of the case and bezel look identical to the borealis leading me to believe they just contracted with the OEM and are reusing the same head. I have nothing against this practice but I was hoping for an homage which was more faithful to the original Omega. The dial to bezel proportions of the Estoril looked a bit off to me since Carlos decided to alter the design a bit so that the watch was not a 100% slavish replica.


----------



## Casanova Jr. (Oct 6, 2010)

I had had 2 sharkmasters and i'm sure this will be the same quality, overall they are good watches (even if at times the finish is a bit rough) but not worth the asking price especially if we are talking about $650+, these cheapo chinese micros should have a look at some "swiss" brands (certina, mido, glycine) and what they are capable of for less they price they are asking for. The Mido ocean star is a perfect example of superb quality and finish for about 600/650 bucks.


----------



## NeedAG (Jul 26, 2012)

SanDiegoFan said:


> Are you aware that the V1 Helson Sharkmaster 300 bracelet does not have solid end links? V2 will update them.
> 
> SDF


Sure, but i much prefer their style. |> Hope Helson keeps the hinge in V2 :think:

Black big triangle no date here! :-!


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

SanDiegoFan said:


> Are you aware that the V1 Helson Sharkmaster 300 bracelet does not have solid end links? V2 will update them.
> 
> SDF


So the version for sale now has hollow endlinks? May I ask where you got this information?


----------



## SanDiegoFan (Apr 20, 2007)

mplsabdullah said:


> So the version for sale now has hollow endlinks? May I ask where you got this information?


On the Helson website there is a photo of the rear of the Sharkmaster 300 that clearly displays the hollow end links. Additional V1 and V2 bracelet information was supplied by Helson.

SDF


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

SanDiegoFan said:


> On the Helson website there is a photo of the rear of the Sharkmaster 300 that clearly displays the hollow end links. Additional V1 and V2 bracelet information was supplied by Helson.
> 
> SDF


Didn't even notice that in the pic. Thank you for pointing it out. Did they give an estimate on when v2 would be available?

Wonder if they'd be willing to send out new endlinks when available for people who purchased now.


----------



## SanDiegoFan (Apr 20, 2007)

mplsabdullah said:


> Didn't even notice that in the pic. Thank you for pointing it out. Did they give an estimate on when v2 would be available?
> 
> Wonder if they'd be willing to send out new endlinks when available for people who purchased now.


You're welcome...
They explicitly stated that currently there is no specific arrival date for the next batch.

There is no guarantee that the V2 solid end links will fit the V1 bracelet. If the V2 solid end links happen to fit the V1 bracelet and Helson has the available stock, it seems like an upgrade and purchase a few people might want to make.

SDF


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

SanDiegoFan said:


> You're welcome...
> They explicitly stated that currently there is no specific arrival date for the next batch.
> 
> There is no guarantee that the V2 solid end links will fit the V1 bracelet. If the V2 solid end links happen to fit the V1 bracelet and Helson has the available stock, it seems like an upgrade and purchase a few people might want to make.
> ...


Happy Easter!

I don't care much about the end links... the bracelet itself isn't outstanding as it is but not a dealbreaker to me.

I'm curious though, is it known what changes in the actual watch/case are planned for V2?

I have a skindiver which I believe started with ETA on initial versions and moved on to Miyota.

Happy Sunday!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GermanyMatt (Aug 5, 2013)

Ordered mines yesterday. Glad I didn’t wait as the black, triangle, no-date is now sold out.


----------



## SanDiegoFan (Apr 20, 2007)

Jguitron said:


> Happy Easter!
> 
> I don't care much about the end links... the bracelet itself isn't outstanding as it is but not a dealbreaker to me.
> 
> ...


I'm not certain about any changes other than the V2 bracelet. I have submitted a few additional inquiries that have yet to be answered.

SDF


----------



## caesarmascetti (Dec 17, 2007)

I have a black, date triangle incoming. As for the hollow end-links not a deal breaker for me as I have plenty of vintage pieces with hollow end-links


----------



## GermanyMatt (Aug 5, 2013)

caesarmascetti said:


> I have a black, date triangle incoming. As for the hollow end-links not a deal breaker for me as I have plenty of vintage pieces with hollow end-links


Yup, not caring either as mine is immediately going on either rubber or a nato.


----------



## Semper Jeep (Jan 11, 2013)

I've got a blue, 12-dial, no-date version on its way to me and I cannot wait. I'm hoping it gets to me this week but I cannot remember how fast Helson has been at shipping in the past. Chalk me up as another who will be putting mine onto a NATO immediately.


----------



## Tonystix (Nov 9, 2017)

Love my Helson Shark Diver 42!


----------



## Paco II (Apr 25, 2010)

I went with Black/tri/date, but I'm super curious about the blue. The photos on the Helson site don't do a good job. When you get yours I hope you'll post a few photos.



Semper Jeep said:


> I've got a blue, 12-dial, no-date version on its way to me and I cannot wait. I'm hoping it gets to me this week but I cannot remember how fast Helson has been at shipping in the past. Chalk me up as another who will be putting mine onto a NATO immediately.


----------



## SanDiegoFan (Apr 20, 2007)

Semper Jeep said:


> I've got a blue, 12-dial, no-date version on its way to me and I cannot wait. I'm hoping it gets to me this week but I cannot remember how fast Helson has been at shipping in the past. Chalk me up as another who will be putting mine onto a NATO immediately.


On their "SHOP" page it clearly states they currently aren't shipping until after April 8, 2018.

SDF


----------



## Paco II (Apr 25, 2010)

In an email reply from Helson they said April 9 ship date. But of course there are other factors that could delay shipping. They are usually pretty prompt, but with a new watch there can always be hiccups.



SanDiegoFan said:


> On their "SHOP" page it clearly states they currently aren't shipping until after April 8, 2018.
> 
> SDF


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

SanDiegoFan said:


> On the Helson website there is a photo of the rear of the Sharkmaster 300 that clearly displays the hollow end links. Additional V1 and V2 bracelet information was supplied by Helson.
> 
> SDF


Hmmmm, not a fan of those end links at all.


----------



## Semper Jeep (Jan 11, 2013)

SanDiegoFan said:


> On their "SHOP" page it clearly states they currently aren't shipping until after April 8, 2018.
> 
> SDF


Darn! I don't know how I missed that but I see it now. Oh well... it's not like my wrist will be naked in the meantime.



Paco II said:


> I went with Black/tri/date, but I'm super curious about the blue. The photos on the Helson site don't do a good job. When you get yours I hope you'll post a few photos.


Maybe it's my mild color blindness but I can barely see much difference between the blue and the black versions on the Helson site. I decided to take a gamble and go for the blue anyway since I've got enough black faced watches and I figure even if there's just the slightest hint of blue, it will be enough to give it a bit more visual interest.


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

yankeexpress said:


> Hmmmm, not a fan of those end links at all.


What's wrong with them?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Jguitron said:


> What's wrong with them?


They are flimsy, folded, noisey, rattly lnks, easily loosened up with wear and tear. Not a fan at all.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

SEL, solid endlinks are more reliable, stable, quieter and safer


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

Paco II said:


> In an email reply from Helson they said April 9 ship date. But of course there are other factors that could delay shipping. They are usually pretty prompt, but with a new watch there can always be hiccups.


So by Tuesday / Wednesday then... hide the wallet?


----------



## Paco II (Apr 25, 2010)

I am optimistic I will see it by end of the week. But until I get a delivery notice, I will simply patiently wait. 



redhed18 said:


> So by Tuesday / Wednesday then... hide the wallet?
> 
> View attachment 13040701


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

Oh thank goodness someone just ordered the last no-date 12H blue dial... I was going to need to be restrained! ;-)


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

redhed18 said:


> Oh thank goodness someone just ordered the last no-date 12H blue dial... I was going to need to be restrained! ;-)


I bet you they add more 

I am surprised all of them are not sold out by now with the 10% discount expiring tomorrow.

I picked up 12 dial black no date but with 4/14 shipping.
Hopefully there are no delays and i see some pictures on here next week when people start getting theirs.


----------



## animusolus (Aug 3, 2009)

Paco II said:


> I went with Black/tri/date, but I'm super curious about the blue. The photos on the Helson site don't do a good job. When you get yours I hope you'll post a few photos.


Another one for the Black/tri/date.

Some other folks seem to have reservations about the end links, but I appreciate the vintage vibe that they exude.


----------



## iceman66 (Feb 24, 2013)

redhed18 said:


> Oh thank goodness someone just ordered the last no-date 12H blue dial... I was going to need to be restrained! ;-)


You're welcome

#incoming!


----------



## sculldogg86 (Feb 14, 2017)

I've never really been offended by hollow end links, don't really see what the problem is. I don't buy into the idea that they wear faster... how?


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

I always prefer bracelets when available and I am a bit of bracelet snob so as much as I wanted this watch since it was first announced I had to sit it out for now. Eager to see reviews and some wrist shots. Will likely get one when the new end links are added.


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

Did anyone get their shipping notification?


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

redhed18 said:


> Oh thank goodness someone just ordered the last no-date 12H blue dial... I was going to need to be restrained! ;-)


8 more added. ;-)


----------



## sculldogg86 (Feb 14, 2017)

DuckaDiesel said:


> Did anyone get their shipping notification?


Not yet, you?


----------



## GermanyMatt (Aug 5, 2013)

At this point, I'm thinking maybe all orders placed aren't going to ship until the 14th.


----------



## Inky Fingers (Jun 25, 2014)

I tried to order yesterday [April 8] @ 8 pm EDT and it said the EST code had expired. I've sent an email to Helson to see if they will honor it. They should be able to confirm by looking at the time I put the watch in my shopping bag, etc.


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

Told myself that I would hold out for the salted end links...


----------



## Paco II (Apr 25, 2010)

Don't know what that is, but sounds delicious! 



redhed18 said:


> Told myself that I would hold out for the salted end links...


----------



## sculldogg86 (Feb 14, 2017)

Got my shipping notification this morning. Come to papa


----------



## Jaguarshark (Apr 8, 2018)

when did you order yours?


----------



## sculldogg86 (Feb 14, 2017)

Monday 2nd April


----------



## Jaguarshark (Apr 8, 2018)

Ordered mine on the 5th... no word for me yet...sigh.


----------



## caesarmascetti (Dec 17, 2007)

received shipping notification this morning should have mine by Weds


----------



## Semper Jeep (Jan 11, 2013)

I ordered mine on March 29th and got my shipping notification this morning. FedEx says I should have it tomorrow.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Always amazes me how fast Helson gets these things delivered. Great service. Can't wait to see pics.


----------



## animusolus (Aug 3, 2009)

Also received shipping notification.

Per Fed-Ex, anticipated delivery is tomorrow.

To say I'm stoked is an understatement.


----------



## iceman66 (Feb 24, 2013)

Received shipping notice this morning, but no tracking. Is this normal?


----------



## Paco II (Apr 25, 2010)

Might depend on the shipper. What country are you in?



iceman66 said:


> Received shipping notice this morning, but no tracking. Is this normal?


----------



## iceman66 (Feb 24, 2013)

Paco II said:


> Might depend on the shipper. What country are you in?


USA


----------



## Paco II (Apr 25, 2010)

Possibly check spam folder? It's a separate email from PayPal.



iceman66 said:


> USA


----------



## sculldogg86 (Feb 14, 2017)

iceman66 said:


> Received shipping notice this morning, but no tracking. Is this normal?


Check for a PayPal email. I got two, one from Helson with no shipping info and one via PayPal. Looks to be Thursday for me!


----------



## Paco II (Apr 25, 2010)

For those getting a Bluey, would love to see some good photos. Curious how dark the blue is. 

Excited for my Bl/Tri/Date!


----------



## iceman66 (Feb 24, 2013)

sculldogg86 said:


> Check for a PayPal email. I got two, one from Helson with no shipping info and one via PayPal. Looks to be Thursday for me!


Nothing from fedex, PP, nothing in spam, I guess I'll have to give it some time before I start worrying


----------



## Paco II (Apr 25, 2010)

Definitely do not stress it yet! 



iceman66 said:


> Nothing from fedex, PP, nothing in spam, I guess I'll have to give it some time before I start worrying


----------



## sculldogg86 (Feb 14, 2017)

Paco II said:


> For those getting a Bluey, would love to see some good photos. Curious how dark the blue is.
> 
> Excited for my Bl/Tri/Date!


Black 12 Dial ND for me so can't help you. Was very tempted by the blue but didn't do it in the end


----------



## animusolus (Aug 3, 2009)

iceman66 said:


> Nothing from fedex, PP, nothing in spam, I guess I'll have to give it some time before I start worrying


Did you create an account on Helson's website when you ordered?

If so, you can login and obtain the tracking number.

The tracking number in my account wasn't a hyperlink, so I had to copy and paste it into Fed-Ex's tracking tool.


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

Paco II said:


> For those getting a Bluey, would love to see some good photos. Curious how dark the blue is.
> 
> Excited for my Bl/Tri/Date!


Blue 12 ND coming tomorrow 

I'll post pics right away.

Cheers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paco II (Apr 25, 2010)

Same. Wanted the classic black so got that. But very curious about the blue.



sculldogg86 said:


> Black 12 Dial ND for me so can't help you. Was very tempted by the blue but didn't do it in the end


----------



## sculldogg86 (Feb 14, 2017)

Jguitron said:


> Blue 12 ND coming tomorrow
> 
> I'll post pics right away.
> 
> ...


Looking forward to seeing them. Get some in different lighting if you can


----------



## iceman66 (Feb 24, 2013)

I decided to be impatient and inquire immediately about tracking as the FEDEX air office is next door to my office (at the airport) and I typically have incoming held there for pickup.


----------



## iceman66 (Feb 24, 2013)

iceman66 said:


> I decided to be impatient and inquire immediately about tracking as the FEDEX air office is next door to my office (at the airport) and I typically have incoming held there for pickup.


Wow, that was quick, just got a reply from William with my tracking number. For anyone interested I'll post pics of my blue no date, along with my Estoril for comparison

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryeguy (Jun 24, 2009)

iceman66 said:


> Wow, that was quick, just got a reply from William with my tracking number. For anyone interested I'll post pics of my blue no date, along with my Estoril for comparison
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I would be very interested in hearing your comparison and seeing your side-by-side photos. I missed out on the Precista PRS-14 and the Estoril, so I jumped on the Helson (black, no date, big triangle) when it came up. I'm curious to hear how the Helson stacks up.


----------



## animusolus (Aug 3, 2009)

Ryeguy said:


> I would be very interested in hearing your comparison and seeing your side-by-side photos. I missed out on the Precista PRS-14 and the Estoril, so I jumped on the Helson (black, no date, big triangle) when it came up. I'm curious to hear how the Helson stacks up.


I'd also be interested in a comparison of the Helson and Estoril.

I'd be _particularly _interested in a comparison with the Precista, since I believe that's a German-fabricated (except for the ETA movement) and German-cased watch.


----------



## GermanyMatt (Aug 5, 2013)

Mine arriving tomorrow as well. Although will probably have to go to fedex and pick it up.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Woo hoo!!!









Rinse with Tapatalk before bed, to wake up with minty-fresh breath!


----------



## sculldogg86 (Feb 14, 2017)

docvail said:


> Woo hoo!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Strong choice, same one I went for. Tomorrow morning apparently it arrives. Let's hope i don't get hammered by customs!


----------



## sculldogg86 (Feb 14, 2017)

animusolus said:


> I'd also be interested in a comparison of the Helson and Estoril.


I can compare the Estoril DW side by side with the Helson when it arrives


----------



## sculldogg86 (Feb 14, 2017)

sculldogg86 said:


> I can compare the Estoril DW side by side with the Helson when it arrives


I'm also thinking i may try the Estoril bracelet on the Helson, I do like that bracelet!


----------



## Sergi_c05 (Dec 31, 2009)

Black 12 ND Dial shipped yesterday with scheduled delivery on Monday. Currently doing a stopover in Japan, probably wanted to visit Gion or Kagurazaka before getting here. :roll:


----------



## sculldogg86 (Feb 14, 2017)

Sergi_c05 said:


> Black 12 ND Dial shipped yesterday with scheduled delivery on Monday. Currently doing a stopover in Japan, probably wanted to visit Gion or Kagurazaka before getting here. :roll:


Why not eh?


----------



## Semper Jeep (Jan 11, 2013)

FedEx usually lets me "customize my delivery" so I can have packages held at my local FedEx store. This is generally what I prefer since the store is right near my office so I can go pick things up at lunch. For some reason this shipment didn't have that option. I really hope I don't miss the delivery at home today.


----------



## Semper Jeep (Jan 11, 2013)

My watch has been delivered!

Luckily FedEx stopped by my house in the roughly 20 minute window of time where my wife was home between running errands. I think I'll head home at lunch to go get it! :-!


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

Just got mine. It's a very nice piece. Pics later. At work lol. Delivery from hk a day to TX via FedEx. That's crazy fast!

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

You guys are killing me for not posting pictures lol.


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

DuckaDiesel said:


> You guys are killing me for not posting pictures lol.


Let me help you...

Just got confirmation from FedEx the package was delivered and also my wife complaining that a package from HK just arrived!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paco II (Apr 25, 2010)

Some quick opening shots ...


----------



## Paco II (Apr 25, 2010)

Couple more ... The domed crystal is gorgeous. I can't quite capture it in photos.


----------



## Paco II (Apr 25, 2010)

One last one for now. No time to mess with links (I'm so bad at removing links I'll likely take it to my watch person to do it), so threw it on the included tropic strap.

This thing is gorgeous. If it keeps good time I'll be over the moon.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

That really looks great. Thank you for the pics.


----------



## Paco II (Apr 25, 2010)

Ok really one last one for now. This little guy was almost hidden in the foam packaging. Don't overlook everybody.


----------



## animusolus (Aug 3, 2009)

Paco, thanks also for the pics. I'm pretty excited.

How was the action on the crown?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Looks really good. 

I don’t think I’ll jump in but I will vicariously enjoy. 

Nice package with tropic strap and a bracelet. 

I’m excited to see the blue. Looks nice and dark it’s what I hoped my Estoril would have been. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

Great pictures, this watch looks awesome. 

Boatswain, refresh my memory, what was it you didn’t like about the Estoril?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I liked a whole lot about it. In the end I sold mostly due to having a lot of similar themed watches and added a piece to create more variety.

I found the blue dial I had more pale and washed out than I had hoped for. Also while by specs the case size was great, I didn't love how flat it wore and the pretty vertical lug ends.

But...I also think it may be the best value watch I have owned as quality wise it was superb.

I would definitely consider the Estoril or this Helson again in the future. I like the Helson dial fonts and C3 and strap options.

PS. I'm not a fan of the DW Estoril. Don't like the DW or the colour schemes used.

I will admit I probably edited the photo below to make the blue look richer than it really was.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Question of the day....Did the Helson ship with solid end links?


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

Not to derail but I refuse to buy Borealis until they change the font on the dial. 
It looks bad on all their watches.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Just got mine.

First impressions - it's pretty nice. 

Bezel feel/sound - really nice. 

It requires a little more grip and a little more force than I expected to turn. Sound is in the right range. I've found that most bezels will soften up with use, so I anticipate the Helson will get better.

Alignment - bezel is pretty close to perfect, maybe off by the slightest of hairs. Same with the hands. Both well within the range of most companies' QC standards.

Finish - Haven't unwrapped the bracelet yet, but the finish on the head looks very well done.

Fit - very little daylight shinning through between the end-links and lugs, well within most company's manufacturing tolerances and necessary clearances.

Crown - Good winding feel. Minimal slop in the hands-setting. Fairly positive position changes (still has a date-change position, despite being a no-date), just a little slop going from time-setting to date-change to winding. 

Screwing/unscrewing feels like there may be some burrs on the threads. I'd have liked the crown to be a little larger diameter. It feels too small. It also has a slightly darker appearance than the case, almost as if it's unfinished. The teeth of the grip are pretty tightly spaced, so perhaps that has something to do with it.

Lume - looks good to me.

End-links - not solid, but no rattle. 

Clasp - works well enough. I prefer a push-button release on the expansion mechanism. The Helson's is a slider.

Bracelet - Looks well-made through the plastic covering, but my guess is it won't fit larger wrists. Mine is ~7"-7.25", and I reckon I'll take out just 2 links.

Caseback engraving - meh, it's a shark, chemically etched, not stamped in high-relief. Nice enough, but not "wow" inducing. I don't wear a watch with the caseback showing.

Heft - it's hefty. Feels solid.

Other - Giving it a shake to see if I could hear any bracelet rattle (I didn't), I heard what sounds like a bit of rotor wobble. That's not all too unusual, but I'll let my watchmaker take a listen next time I see him, and see what he thinks. 

Overall - If you want an SM300 homage, and the others don't do it for you, the Helson is hard to argue with for $674.10 delivered. It seems very well made, well-finished, and well-assembled. I'd have traded the expansion clasp for solid end-links, I'd like a slightly larger diameter crown, and I wouldn't mind if it was a tad thinner overall, but all-in, those are minor gripes considering how good the overall package is.


----------



## Semper Jeep (Jan 11, 2013)

I cannot add much to the assessment that docvail provided above. He summed up my thoughts after having the watch out of the box for just a few minutes. I especially agree with him in wishing the crown were just a tad larger in diameter, but I will say that my crown wound extremely smoothly - the action was much more smooth than that of the MKII Paradive I had been wearing earlier. I also found that my bezel appears to be lined up absolutely perfectly to my eyes. I'll also echo docvail's thoughts that the caseback engraving is pretty meh ("meh" was the exact thought that came to mind when I flipped mine over before I even read his quick little write up).

I haven't yet sized the bracelet but am about to. In the meantime, here's a few photos:










































Mine is the blue dial version and it looks almost grey inside under the flourescent lights of the office but it did look much more blue when I took it outside for a minute (the lume also seemed to charge up very quickly on our slightly overcast day here) - it reminds me of the darker greyish blue of the Nomos Ahoi Atlantik in that inside under artificial light you'd be hard pressed to see much blue in it at all. However, when I put it side by side against the Seiko SKX007 I also had sitting on my desk, you could definitely see that the Helson is in fact blue and not black. I know some posters had wondered if the bezel matched the dial and to me they do appear to be the same color.


----------



## Paco II (Apr 25, 2010)

I must not be WIS'y enough, as I didn't even think to notice the caseback  I sure do love the face of this thing though.


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

I concur. Great for the price point. As much as expected.









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## sriracha (May 2, 2014)

Damn those look good. I woulda jumped on it but I couldnt swallow the cost. 

I don't mind non-solid end links and I do like lightly etched or non-etched casebacks. So this woulda been a winner in my book. 

I really don't like deep caseback engravings - makes the watch uncomfortable. They look good but there's a reason why Rolex and Seiko, etc. don't do those types of deep caseback art.


----------



## Paco II (Apr 25, 2010)

Just to echo this sentiment, based on 3 hours of ownership  I've been wanting a solid SM300 homage for a long time, and this has nailed it. Is it a perfect watch? There are always things that could be improved, but I am confident that this guy is going to get a lot of wrist time.



docvail said:


> Overall - If you want an SM300 homage, and the others don't do it for you, the Helson is hard to argue with


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

How is the clasp? Comfortable? Bulky? Sharp?


----------



## NeedAG (Jul 26, 2012)

Looks great but the movement is busted









Second Fullswing watch in a row to arrive with a movement issue. o| Will keep y'all posted on Helson's response.

I find the clasp comfy. Bracelet was tough to size!


----------



## Semper Jeep (Jan 11, 2013)

I was trying to remove the pins from the bracelet and finally gave up (and by finally, I mean after like 3 minutes of trying) and remembered that I had one of my Skin Divers here with me at the office (sometimes it pays to be disorganized and have watches and parts all over the place!) and decided to just put it on that bracelet instead. I'm glad I did! It looks great and is very comfortable.



















After removing the bracelet completely I will add a couple more observations:

I usually don't mind folded endlinks but the ones that were on the Sharkmaster bracelet did seem pretty cheap and thin compared to others I have. Also I wish this had the screw-in bars that the Skin Diver has instead of the common springbars that the Sharkmaster came with. I always forget how nice and secure the bars are on the Skin Diver until I go to remove them. These aren't dealbreakers, just some more thoughts.



Paco II said:


> Just to echo this sentiment, based on 3 hours of ownership  I've been wanting a solid SM300 homage for a long time, and this has nailed it. Is it a perfect watch? There are always things that could be improved, but I am confident that this guy is going to get a lot of wrist time.


I've been waiting on an MKII Project 300 for a few years now and this should hold me over very nicely until I get that.


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

NeedAG said:


> Looks great but the movement is busted
> 
> View attachment 13051945
> 
> ...


Aw crap! I know William responds pretty quick when I had an issue. Good luck!

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## GermanyMatt (Aug 5, 2013)

The black, big triangle, no date version has arrived. Initial impressions are very positive with the watch itself. I'm a little surprised at the crown winding action. It's quite good for a watch at this price point. The case, bezel, and dial are all very well done - a really attractive watch. Turning the bezel is pretty tight, but I expect it to loosen up a bit. I certainly don't want it to turn easy, as I rarely use the bezel anyway - I'd rather it stay aligned. 
The crown is a hair on the industrial looking side, but I like the size and screwing it down is pretty effortless. I'm spoiled when it comes to bracelets, as I have a Rolex Submariner that none of these smaller niche makers can touch. That said, the bracelet seems well made overall. It is on the smaller side, so it you have ankles for wrists it might not fit. I was pleasantly surprised with the tropic rubber strap. It's comparable to the one I already have from WatchGecko that most agree is about the best option out there for ~$30. I've also got a 20mm orange Isofrane-like rubber strap from ToxicNatos that I'm very tempted to mount just to see how it looks. And there's aftermarket mesh too that would also look good.

Overall, for $675 shipped overnight, I can't complain at all. I'm actually impressed - especially at the watch head, as it looks extremely well done. Here's a size comparison with my Seiko SBDC059.


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

Looks excellent on mesh, better than on stock bracelet.



Semper Jeep said:


>


----------



## GermanyMatt (Aug 5, 2013)

Hmm... tropic or orange? I also have a black Isofrane, but that orange is looking pretty sweet.


----------



## Ryeguy (Jun 24, 2009)

I guess the beauty of being on the second wave of shipping is I get to see all your strap combinations and decide what I'd like to try first!

If anyone has an admiralty grey NATO or a Haveston Carrier NATO and feels the urge to post a photo, I'd thank you!

If not, I'll do it, but you'll have to wait until next week.


----------



## animusolus (Aug 3, 2009)

Yep - mine is also supposed to arrive tomorrow, although these posts are not making the wait any easier...


----------



## GermanyMatt (Aug 5, 2013)

Ryeguy said:


> I guess the beauty of being on the second wave of shipping is I get to see all your strap combinations and decide what I'd like to try first!
> 
> If anyone has an admiralty grey NATO or a Haveston Carrier NATO and feels the urge to post a photo, I'd thank you!
> 
> If not, I'll do it, but you'll have to wait until next week.


Whatcha think?


----------



## caesarmascetti (Dec 17, 2007)

Look what I got this morning around 10am:


----------



## GermanyMatt (Aug 5, 2013)

Hmm, at this point I don't there's a wrong option with this watch head unless you're trying really hard.


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

GermanyMatt said:


> Whatcha think?
> 
> View attachment 13052169


My vote is for tropic out of the ones you showed. I think mesh bracelet, green mn strap, khaki or green canvas/nato would fit best on these. Maybe bond nato too. 
I ll share the pics once mine arrives Monday/Tuesday hopefully.


----------



## GermanyMatt (Aug 5, 2013)

Now that I've examined the bracelet a little closer, I agree with others that the folded end links are pretty much poop. I also would have chosen a more simple clasp and solid end links.


----------



## Ryeguy (Jun 24, 2009)

GermanyMatt said:


> Whatcha think?
> 
> View attachment 13052169


That looks really good!

i agree. This watch head looks good on just about anything.


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

Ryeguy said:


> I guess the beauty of being on the second wave of shipping is I get to see all your strap combinations and decide what I'd like to try first!
> 
> If anyone has an admiralty grey NATO or a Haveston Carrier NATO and feels the urge to post a photo, I'd thank you!
> 
> If not, I'll do it, but you'll have to wait until next week.


Here's mine on a Phoenix Admiralty Grey NATO.



It's one of my favourite combos on the SM300 with the other being the Omega mesh.


----------



## Paco II (Apr 25, 2010)

Nice angle capturing the great dome it has.



caesarmascetti said:


> Look what I got this morning around 10am:


----------



## iceman66 (Feb 24, 2013)

You guys are killin me, mine is delayed until tomorrow


----------



## Paco II (Apr 25, 2010)

Think of these posts merely as prep work. When yours arrives you will be so ready and prepared! 



iceman66 said:


> You guys are killin me, mine is delayed until tomorrow


----------



## Paco II (Apr 25, 2010)

Have we had any lume shots yet?! Here's a q&d one just using my iPhone. Lovely imo.


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

Pics look great from everyone. Jealous feeling in 1..2..3


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

Got home and just opened the package.

Here it is alongside the 2 Borealis cousins.














































The numerals on Helson's bezel are larger and reach the edges. The numerals on the dial are smaller than Borealis.

The plots and numerals on the B dial are all luminous material. On H you see the normal plot and numeral print in white and the plots are covered with luminous material, with a bit of a vintage flavor.

Both brands are dear to my heart. Both are great watches you can't go wrong with.

Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

Slant said:


> Here's mine on a Phoenix Admiralty Grey NATO.
> 
> 
> 
> It's one of my favourite combos on the SM300 with the other being the Omega mesh.


Ok yeah this is the combo. Now just gotta find the right shade of grey


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

BTW, cases are very similar but NOT identical. B is a hair thinner as well as the bezel.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Great comparison!

I reckon if you smushed the borealis and Helson together it would be perfect for me. Pop the Helson dial into the borealis case. Bam!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sculldogg86 (Feb 14, 2017)

Great to see all the pictures, the domed crystal looks great. Now where the hell are FedEx? Haha


----------



## sculldogg86 (Feb 14, 2017)

Jguitron said:


> Got home and just opened the package.
> 
> Here it is alongside the 2 Borealis cousins.
> 
> ...


Great side by side comparison. I think of the three the Borealis V1 lume looks the best in those pictures. However, BGW lume wasn't around in the SM300 165.024 days so guess it's down to what you value most, faith to the original or modern lume.


----------



## Ryeguy (Jun 24, 2009)

Interesting how the Helson looks a bit larger in the comparison photos, yet the measurements indicate the Helson is actually the smaller of the two.


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

Ryeguy said:


> Interesting how the Helson looks a bit larger in the comparison photos, yet the measurements indicate the Helson is actually the smaller of the two.


Very true. So much so that I measured them up because of that but they're practically the same diameter...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

Lunchtime lume shot.









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

Can someone confirm the lug to lug? Is it 47mm? Watch looks massive and flat on all the wrist-shots, hope it does not sit on the wrist like 42mm Steinhart.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

That crystal makes me carsick :-(


----------



## animusolus (Aug 3, 2009)

So, guess what arrived this morning?


----------



## Tonystix (Nov 9, 2017)

Welcome to the Brotherhood of Helson.Enjoy!


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I like the dome with this one.


----------



## iceman66 (Feb 24, 2013)

Received mine today, no time for a lot of pics or a real comparison yet, I do know I love the Helson's dial and the bracelet is it's weak point.


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Helson compared to the Borealis the Helson Sharkmaster looks bigger? Still Hard to tell by pictures....


----------



## GermanyMatt (Aug 5, 2013)

25 hours later and the watch is running +5 seconds. Can’t complain about that. &#55357;&#56898;

Next day thoughts:
1. Wish the bezel rotated smoother. It’s not bad, but wish it would have been given more attention.
2. Very comfortable on the wrist. The case doesn’t cause any uncomfortable spots on my wrist.
3. Love love love the dial.

I may pick up a nice mesh bracelet. I think it would look super sharp. For now, it’s on the orange strap that I posted yesterday, which is awesome in its own right. Congrats to those who picked one up.


----------



## GermanyMatt (Aug 5, 2013)

25 hours later and the watch is running +5 seconds. Can’t complain about that. 🙂

Next day thoughts:
1. Wish the bezel rotated smoother. It’s not bad, but wish it would have been given more attention.
2. Very comfortable on the wrist. The case doesn’t cause any uncomfortable spots on my wrist.
3. Love love love the dial.

I may pick up a nice mesh bracelet. I think it would look super sharp. For now, it’s on the orange strap that I posted yesterday, which is awesome in its own right. Congrats to those who picked one up.


----------



## GermanyMatt (Aug 5, 2013)

Sorry about the double post


----------



## RNHC (Feb 13, 2010)

The end links don't look like they fit right.


----------



## Paco II (Apr 25, 2010)

Hideous. You should absolutely not get one.

?



RNHC said:


> The end links don't look like they fit right.


----------



## RNHC (Feb 13, 2010)

Paco II said:


> Hideous. You should absolutely not get one.


You have to admit, Borealis end links look like they fit better.


----------



## Paco II (Apr 25, 2010)

The Helson is a much better looking watch IMO. If end links are a deal breaker for you, then seriously stop looking and move on.



RNHC said:


> You have to admit, Borealis end links look like they fit better.


----------



## RNHC (Feb 13, 2010)

Paco II said:


> The Helson is a much better looking watch IMO.


Are you serious? Much better looking? :think: Both are copies of old Omega Seamaster 300. Differences are minimal. They look identical. :roll:


----------



## Paco II (Apr 25, 2010)

I am serious.



RNHC said:


> Are you serious? Much better looking? :think: Both are copies of old Omega Seamaster 300. Differences are minimal. They look identical. :roll:


----------



## RNHC (Feb 13, 2010)

Paco II said:


> I am serious.


Okay, buddy. If you say so. :-d


----------



## Paco II (Apr 25, 2010)

I sure do.



RNHC said:


> Okay, buddy. If you say so. :-d


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

My fear of someone thinking I'm going to far by "bashing" a competitor compels me to add a brief explanation to a few of my earlier points about the Sharkmaster...



docvail said:


> ...
> 1. Alignment - bezel is pretty close to perfect, maybe off by the slightest of hairs. Same with the hands. Both well within the range of most companies' QC standards.
> 
> 2. Fit - very little daylight shinning through between the end-links and lugs, well within most company's manufacturing tolerances and necessary clearances.
> ...


1. The alignments of both bezel insert and handset are well within *MY* QC standard. I would say they're close enough to perfect, FWIW. I wasn't criticizing the alignment.

2. It's necessary to have some differential between end-link width and lug-width, in order to get end-links to fit. It's common to have a slight gap, and for some daylight to shine through. This was also not criticism.

3. It's very common for the crown on new watches to feel like it's wandering around a bit changing positions, most often due to the lubricants not yet being evenly distributed, but this should go away quickly with use. Also not a criticism there.

4. Metal flashing or burrs on threads are both common enough in new, affordable watches. Ideally, there wouldn't be any, but it's not a sign of bad finishing or poor assembly. This wasn't a criticism.

5. I like big crowns. I have nerve damage in both thumbs, so small crowns can be hard for me to grip and turn.

6. I noticed the crown looks a half-shade different than the case. It doesn't bother me, and I may not notice it after a while.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Ryeguy said:


> Interesting how the Helson looks a bit larger in the comparison photos, yet the measurements indicate the Helson is actually the smaller of the two.





DuckaDiesel said:


> Can someone confirm the lug to lug? Is it 47mm? Watch looks massive and flat on all the wrist-shots, hope it does not sit on the wrist like 42mm Steinhart.


The Helson's bezel is 40.5, but the case is wider. I'd say it's about 41.5 from 9 to 3, same as the Borealis.

Lug to lug is indeed 47mm, maybe a hair shorter. It wears somewhat flat, but not long and flat.

Thickness is 13.5.

With none of the removable links taken out, weight on the bracelet is 175g.

Cell phone cameras tend to distort size, by making anything even slightly closer to the lens appear much larger, which is why so many watches look bigger than they are in wrist-shots. If the Helson is slightly closer to the lens in the side-by-side with the Borealis, it'll look bigger.

I know some are bothered by the spacing on the bezel. It's very noticeable in pics, but in real life, at normal viewing distance, I don't notice it at all. It's just a good-looking watch all-around.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Looks good on a NATO. And I like the subtle tint of the C3 better than stark white.









Rinse with Tapatalk before bed, to wake up with minty-fresh breath!


----------



## iceman66 (Feb 24, 2013)

docvail said:


> Looks good on a NATO. And I like the subtle tint of the C3 better than stark white.
> 
> Rinse with Tapatalk before bed, to wake up with minty-fresh breath!


Seriously, do you ever sleep?


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

docvail said:


> Looks good on a NATO. And I like the subtle tint of the C3 better than stark white.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn you Doc! If you hadn't mentioned this watch in BSHT I would still be very happy with my 2 borealis Estoril's not knowing anything about this watch. Now I want a Helson. The borealis and the Helson look very much alike but the dial is way nicer, love that crystal, and I like the bezel insert better.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sculldogg86 (Feb 14, 2017)

Sharky & George, the crimebusters of the sea


----------



## sculldogg86 (Feb 14, 2017)

My initial thoughts of the watch, having compared it with the Borealis DW Estoril... in no particular order:

- *Dial* on the Helson looks far better due to the fonts used and also the proportions of the indices
- The *white second hand* on the Helson stays faithful to the 165.024, it may seem like a minor cosmetic difference vs. the Estoril's steel seconds hand, but for me it is a big difference aesthetically
- Helson *crown* is smaller than the Estoril, has a nice winding action
- The *cases *are both very well finished, both very similar in proportion too
- *Bezel* on the Borealis I would say looks more like the Omega Seamaster 300, there are only teeth around a section at the top as opposed to the whole bezel. The Helson bezel action is slightly tighter though and also think the numbers / indices on the bezel insert look better proportionally and in terms of dead space.
- Have not sized the bracelet yet as I have been wearing on the very comfortable Tropic that they supplied gratis. Also vanilla scented which is nice I guess lol
- The *crystal* on the Helson wins, a bit more boxy and vintage looking. Gives nice reflections too with the Blue AR
- Helson *bracelet* feels very solid, nice large screws in the links and the clasp is very well made. Hollow end links will be a killer for some but they are very well fitting for the lug width. Impressive tolerances IMO. The Borealis has solid end links. Of the two, I would say the Helson bracelet better captures the look of the vintage bracelet on the SM300.
- *Lume *comparison... Helson lume is C3, far brighter and longer lasting than the white mix on the Estoril. Estoril has lumed numerical indices on the dial which may be better for some. I'd also say the bezel insert lume is handled better on the Estoril, even if it glows for a shorter time. I don't care a great deal about lume anyway to be honest!
- *Movements* - ETA 2824 vs Miyota 9015... probably a pick em between the two. Generally I would favour ETA though so Helson wins that one
- *Intangibles - *we all know a big part of rating a watch are the intangibles, that feeling of wanting to wear it and admiring it. If I don't have that with a watch, then I try to sell it. I don't have it with the Borealis but there's just something about how the Helson looks and wears. For me, it will be as close as I will get to the 165.024 unless Omega decide to make a modern re-issue as they did with the Seamaster broad arrow (which I also have).









There is no denying that these are both great watches, but the love affair has begun with the Helson. It's my first purchase from them. I flirted heavily with the idea of getting the Skindiver FF homage but never did - now that I have seen the quality of the Sharkmaster 300, it may not be long before I do get one!

If anyone can think of anything they want to know then feel free to ask!


----------



## Sergi_c05 (Dec 31, 2009)

Just arrived (ahead of the original scheduled delivery) and it has been welcomed by a relative.









I missed the chance on the Precista, I missed both Estorils... no need to keep looking. If it turns out as good as my Skindiver (and so far it does look like it will) I will be a very happy customer indeed.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

The Helson version looks better than the Borealis imo. Just seems to "pop" more. How does this wear compared to an NTH sub? Or the Helson SD? Any comments on the clasp? Comfortable? How does it compare to similar clasps?


----------



## sculldogg86 (Feb 14, 2017)

mplsabdullah said:


> The Helson version looks better than the Borealis imo. Just seems to "pop" more. How does this wear compared to an NTH sub? Or the Helson SD? Any comments on the clasp? Comfortable? How does it compare to similar clasps?


I agree, I think it's the crystal and also the indices being slightly longer and more prominent


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

iceman66 said:


> Seriously, do you ever sleep?


I'll sleep when I'm dead.

Rinse with Tapatalk before bed, to wake up with minty-fresh breath!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

mplsabdullah said:


> The Helson version looks better than the Borealis imo. Just seems to "pop" more. How does this wear compared to an NTH sub? Or the Helson SD? Any comments on the clasp? Comfortable? How does it compare to similar clasps?


It's much chunkier than an NTH Sub.

Rinse with Tapatalk before bed, to wake up with minty-fresh breath!


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

Day 2 this Friday the 13th









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Forever8895 (Oct 12, 2014)

Sergi_c05 said:


> Just arrived (ahead of the original scheduled delivery) and it has been welcomed by a relative.
> 
> View attachment 13056033
> 
> ...


Does the Sharkmaster look bigger than the Skindiver in real life, or is it just the camera angle?


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

Slant said:


> Here's mine on a Phoenix Admiralty Grey NATO.
> 
> 
> 
> It's one of my favourite combos on the SM300 with the other being the Omega mesh.


I concur - actually, the SM300 looks great on just about anything, which is funny given that I had a Precista PRS14 that I couldn't pair with anything (finally settled on the Marathon rubber strap from my SAR)!

Kangaroo NATO:








1171:








El cheapo orange NATO:








Phoenix Two tone Bond NATO (can't find a pic on the Admiralty grey):








I can't find pictures handy of mine on Omega mesh or on Phoenix OD. I'm a bit lukewarm about it on the mesh but on any Phoenix NATO it KILLS. On any NATO really...

I think you Helson owners will have a similar experience. Really impressed with what I've seen so far in these pictures. What I really notice are the fonts on the dial - particularly the 3-6-9 numerals.


----------



## sculldogg86 (Feb 14, 2017)

Darwin said:


> I think you Helson owners will have a similar experience. Really impressed with what I've seen so far in these pictures. What I really notice are the fonts on the dial - particularly the 3-6-9 numerals.


The numerals compared to the Borealis are a million miles better


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

sculldogg86 said:


> The numerals compared to the Borealis are a million miles better


Agreed. Having said that, having now read the entire thread and viewed all the pictures, I do feel that the Borealis bezel insert looks better (in pictures). But, intangibles, right? In the steel the Helson may very well just work. The Precista in photos looked great. In the steel, I could not bond with it (spent over two years trying...), to the point where I really questioned myself as I clicked "Send Now" on the PayPal payment on my (Watchco) Omega SM300.















Would love to see a similar comparison of both Borealis and the Helson to an Omega SM300.


----------



## animusolus (Aug 3, 2009)

Darwin said:


> Would love to see a similar comparison of both Borealis and the Helson to an Omega SM300.


Another one for a comparo between the SM300 and the Helson... or the Helson and Precista, for that matter.

Darwin - the proportions and dome on the Watchco are _sweeeeet_ ....


----------



## Ryeguy (Jun 24, 2009)

kpjimmy said:


> Day 2 this Friday the 13th
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a cool, unique, looking perlon strap. Is that the linen one from C&B?


----------



## animusolus (Aug 3, 2009)

Timekeeping in the past 24 hours hasn’t been too shabby...


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

Ryeguy said:


> That's a cool, unique, looking perlon strap. Is that the linen one from C&B?


Yes it is!

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Paco II (Apr 25, 2010)

I'm seeing about that when I'm wearing it, but it's about +3 when it's laying down face up. Curious if that was on a winder (or 24 hours of actual wearing)?



animusolus said:


> Timekeeping in the past 24 hours hasn't been too shabby...


----------



## animusolus (Aug 3, 2009)

Paco II said:


> I'm seeing about that when I'm wearing it, but it's about +3 when it's laying down face up. Curious if that was on a winder (or 24 hours of actual wearing)?


It's 24 hrs of actual wearing.

I'm continuing the timing run for a week to see how it goes...


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

Really happy with mine


----------



## Sergi_c05 (Dec 31, 2009)

Forever8895 said:


> Does the Sharkmaster look bigger than the Skindiver in real life, or is it just the camera angle?



Well, the main difference is the lug to lug distance and that makes the Sharkmaster, in my opinion, look more compact. However, notice the slight differences in the bezel and the effect it gives to the Sharkmaster.

Skindiver (2015):

Lug to Lug: 52mm
Crystal diameter: 29mm
Case: 41mm
Bezel: 41mm (5mm from crystal to the edge, 3.5mm the insert)
Thickness: 13.5mm

Sharkmaster 300:

Lug to Lug: 47mm
Crystal diameter: 29mm
Case: 41.5mm
Bezel: 40.5mm (5mm from crystal to edge, 4mm the insert)
Thickness: 13.5mm









Wrist check, for reference on a 18.7cm/7.36in wrist.


----------



## B1ff_77 (Oct 2, 2013)

UK buyers - please tell me you got stung with some hefty import charges? to give me a good reason not to buy this watch! 

It looks fantastic and I'm seriously considering replacing my Estoril - the only thing stopping me is the price, not sure I can justify it over the cost of the borealis


----------



## animusolus (Aug 3, 2009)

B1ff_77 said:


> UK buyers - please tell me you got stung with some hefty import charges? to give me a good reason not to buy this watch!
> 
> It looks fantastic and I'm seriously considering replacing my Estoril - the only thing stopping me is the price, not sure I can justify it over the cost of the borealis


I'm in the USA, so I can't speak to the UK's import duties.

But I can say that the build quality of the Helson is *almost* up there with the Omega Seamasters/Seamaster Pro I have owned (still have one of them). The only criticisms that I can level at the Helson, thus far, are 1) the weight of the watch head (again, compared with a Seamaster Pro), and 2) the finishing of the end links (I actually don't care that they're hollow). However, these criticisms are not dealbreakers for me, and the quality of the watch case finishing, crown action, dial, crystal, bracelet and clasp, and the movement regulation (thus far) seem to be very good.

Glad I could be of assistance to your wallet...


----------



## B1ff_77 (Oct 2, 2013)

animusolus said:


> I'm in the USA, so I can't speak to the UK's import duties.
> 
> But I can say that the build quality of the Helson is *almost* up there with the Omega Seamasters/Seamaster Pro I have owned (still have one of them). The only criticisms that I can level at the Helson, thus far, are 1) the weight of the watch head (again, compared with a Seamaster Pro), and 2) the finishing of the end links (I actually don't care that they're hollow). However, these criticisms are not dealbreakers for me, and the quality of the watch case finishing, crown action, dial, crystal, bracelet and clasp, and the movement regulation (thus far) seem to be very good.
> 
> Glad I could be of assistance to your wallet...


Haha you have been no help whatsoever! Think I'm starting to come to my senses though. $750 + potentially another 20% in import duty makes it a very expensive homage no matter how nice it is. I might have to enjoy this one from afar - at least until there is another discount code to lure me back in


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

B1ff_77 said:


> UK buyers - please tell me you got stung with some hefty import charges? to give me a good reason not to buy this watch!
> 
> It looks fantastic and I'm seriously considering replacing my Estoril - the only thing stopping me is the price, not sure I can justify it over the cost of the borealis


Put it this way , Helson shipped at US$50 value.

p.s. my text from Fedex said £19 duty/Vat is due


----------



## B1ff_77 (Oct 2, 2013)

Dino7 said:


> Put it this way , Helson shipped at US$50 value.
> 
> p.s. my text from Fedex said £19 duty/Vat is due


Hmmm interesting. Thanks for bringing me back in


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

Time to go home.

TGIF

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Based on this thread, I have ordered one.

Thanks a lot, forum enablers. You know who you are....!!!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Oh man, you're on a roll! 

Nice pickup! It's sweet watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaguarshark (Apr 8, 2018)

Got Mine today!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NeedAG (Jul 26, 2012)

NeedAG said:


> Looks great but the movement is busted
> Second Fullswing watch in a row to arrive with a movement issue. o| Will keep y'all posted on Helson's response.
> 
> I find the clasp comfy. Bracelet was tough to size!


Update: Helson sent a paid return label and will ship a replacement when they receive. Good after sales support separates the good guys... :-!

The Borealis is a terrific way to try the style but I'll keep the replacement Helson. If you love the look, the little things... numeral fonts, end link profile (they're OK and most importantly, they fit similar to the originals), C3, no rotor wobble, modern clasp... are worth it. ;-) I'll miss the gracile vintage-y case of the Borealis, but the Helson feels more robust and is identically sized save for an extra .75mm thickness (mostly crystal dome) |>









(Note mountainous end links looming over the bezel on the left) :think:


----------



## animusolus (Aug 3, 2009)

Does anyone have any advice on how to size the Helson bracelet?

I've tried WD-40 and heat (obviously not at the same time) to no avail? 

I haven't damaged the bracelet, since I've avoided "forcing it." 

However, there has to be a way to do this....

Any advice would be much appreciated...


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

docvail said:


> Looks good on a NATO. And I like the subtle tint of the C3 better than stark white.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Doc, might you be able to show a comparison shot with an Orthos? I got very excited when read the 40.5mm spec on the Helson website, untill I discovered that's just the bezel size... And it's actually almost 42mm.
I got an Orthos, which I'm selling because it's just a tad too big for my taste. Was wondering if the Sharkmaster wears obviously smaller due to bezelsize or if it actually wears similar.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

animusolus said:


> Does anyone have any advice on how to size the Helson bracelet?
> 
> I've tried WD-40 and heat (obviously not at the same time) to no avail?
> 
> ...


You need two small screw drivers. One to hold one end stationary the other unscrew. No heat needed. Just a little elbow grease. Some screws are harder to get out. I think there's a bit of loctite on them. Oh and it doesn't matter which end to unscrew. One end is an end cap and the other side is the bar.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Paco II (Apr 25, 2010)

Took mine to my watchmaker and had the bracelet sized on Friday. Been wearing it all weekend, and while I have no issues with it, I think I prefer a strap that is more subtle. The bracelet almost overpowers the watch, from an aesthetic perspective. I think the Barton canvas in black will go on next.


----------



## Paco II (Apr 25, 2010)

I gave it like 5 minutes of effort, decided I didn't want to scratch things up, and happily paid $10 to my watchmaker for the resizing 



animusolus said:


> Does anyone have any advice on how to size the Helson bracelet?
> 
> I've tried WD-40 and heat (obviously not at the same time) to no avail?
> 
> ...


----------



## Paco II (Apr 25, 2010)

I think Semper Jeep posted some, but any else that can post photos of the blue dial? From Semper Jeep's photos, it was so subtle to the point of not really being able to notice the color difference, at least not in photos. I wonder, is the blue not blue enough? Would love thoughts (and photos!) from those that have a blue dial.


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

Paco II said:


> I think Semper Jeep posted some, but any else that can post photos of the blue dial? From Semper Jeep's photos, it was so subtle to the point of not really being able to notice the color difference, at least not in photos. I wonder, is the blue not blue enough? Would love thoughts (and photos!) from those that have a blue dial.







































Different lighting conditions...

Perfect blue in my book 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paco II (Apr 25, 2010)

Oh I can see it in those. That looks really nice. Appreciate you posting those!



Jguitron; said:


> Different lighting conditions...
> 
> Perfect blue in my book
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## animusolus (Aug 3, 2009)

kpjimmy said:


> You need two small screw drivers. One to hold one end stationary the other unscrew. No heat needed. Just a little elbow grease. Some screws are harder to get out. I think there's a bit of loctite on them. Oh and it doesn't matter which end to unscrew. One end is an end cap and the other side is the bar.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


Thanks... I had tried the two screwdrivers, but the loctite wasn't having it ? ...


----------



## animusolus (Aug 3, 2009)

Paco II said:


> I gave it like 5 minutes of effort, decided I didn't want to scratch things up, and happily paid $10 to my watchmaker for the resizing


I think I'm gonna hafta bite the bullet and do likewise (insert Debbie Downer trombone sound here)...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Wimads said:


> Doc, might you be able to show a comparison shot with an Orthos? I got very excited when read the 40.5mm spec on the Helson website, untill I discovered that's just the bezel size... And it's actually almost 42mm.
> I got an Orthos, which I'm selling because it's just a tad too big for my taste. Was wondering if the Sharkmaster wears obviously smaller due to bezelsize or if it actually wears similar.
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Tomorrow I'll try to get you sorted.

Rinse with Tapatalk before bed, to wake up with minty-fresh breath!


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

There should be bigger hype around this watch. Amazing quality. Endlinks are the only negative and they dont deserve to be on this beautiful case. Dial is very well done, love that second hand white matches the white text and indices perfectly. 
Great dimensions for my 7 inch wrist.
Here are pics on some different straps:

Wristcandy watch club canvas khaki and green



















Straposphere premium silicone










Cincystrapworks nato










Blushark orca green










Natostrapcollections seatbelt (same as blushark alpha)










Ebay chinese $21 mesh










Blushark standard nato










Natostrapcollections seatbelt










Blushark slim alpha


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

NDC MN strap but I would recommend Erikas mn strap instead. Its a thin watch so no need to add two layers underneath with the strap. This is why i prefer erikas over ndc. They cost the same, about $60


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

MN strap looks great on it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

This one is probably most comfortable. Seatbelt strap without second flap and cut down to avoid the fold. Love the dimensions of this watch.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Yup. Sweet combo there.

I would also recommend trying person on these guys. Loved my Estoril paired with a eulit kristal.


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

DuckaDiesel said:


> This one is probably most comfortable. Seatbelt strap without second flap and cut down to avoid the fold. Love the dimensions of this watch.


You say this one but which brand? Lol

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Paco II (Apr 25, 2010)

kpjimmy said:


> You say this one but which brand? Lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


And what's the green one as well??


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

kpjimmy said:


> You say this one but which brand? Lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


Sorry this is blushark alphashark. I ll edit my pics to add whats what. Collected many straps lately


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

boatswain said:


> Yup. Sweet combo there.
> 
> I would also recommend trying person on these guys. Loved my Estoril paired with a eulit kristal.


Thanks, i have seen it on your seaforth i think. Need to get one of those


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

DuckaDiesel said:


> Thanks, i have seen it on your seaforth i think. Need to get one of those


That's right, it goes on the seaforths these days with the Estoril gone.

I am a HUGE fan. Super comfortable, breathable, doesn't add bulk, waterproof, perfectly adjustable.

Worth the money in my opinion.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

DuckaDiesel said:


> There should be bigger hype around this watch. Amazing quality. Endlinks are the only negative and they dont deserve to be on this beautiful case. Dial is very well done, love that second hand white matches the white text and indices perfectly.
> Great dimensions for my 7 inch wrist.
> 
> Natostrapcollections seatbelt


Love it! This the exact model I ordered today.

I really dig that strap. Gotta get me one...


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

docvail said:


> Tomorrow I'll try to get you sorted.
> 
> Rinse with Tapatalk before bed, to wake up with minty-fresh breath!


Thanks! Looking at duckadiesel's pics I think it might be not that bad after all. My wrist is only slightly smaller. Still curious how it compares with the Orthos though, that would be the definitive call.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sculldogg86 (Feb 14, 2017)

Spoke to William regarding end links. I think maybe some people had mentioned this before about the solid end links but there it is in writing. Good price for existing owners too apparently lol.


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

sculldogg86 said:


> Spoke to William regarding end links. I think maybe some people had mentioned this before about the solid end links but there it is in writing. Good price for existing owners too apparently lol.


Good news! Thanks for posting.


----------



## sculldogg86 (Feb 14, 2017)

Some reflections in Glasgow Central Station


----------



## Ryeguy (Jun 24, 2009)

Just got mine in. As I mentioned earlier, I haven't even attempted to size the bracelet. Instead, I put it immediately on my Haveston Carrier. 















This strap has been "neutered" by removing the lower flap. This allows the watch to sit more tightly on the wrist.

I was really torn between getting the big triangle or the "12" dial. Kind of happy I went with the "12" as I appreciate the symmetry of the layout. I'm certain I would've been just as happy with the triangle though. Both styles look great.

I was a bit concerned about bezel action on this, but I am pleased. It is stiff, but very use-able. The more prominent bezel teeth allow for a secure, no slip, grip and the bezel clicks are precise with zero backlash.

The crown is a bit small, but again, very use-able. Being slightly smaller allows it to tuck nicely into the case for protection and keeps it off back of the wrist.

No telling the accuracy of the ETA 2824-2 in this so early on, but all functions appear to be working as designed. I know the ETA 2824-2 is technically about equal to the Miyota 9015, but I appreciate the bi-directional winding on the ETA and lack of almost manic rotor spinning as found in the Miyota.

All in all, really happy with this one, especially after missing the PRS-14. As much as I'd like to pick up a WatchCo someday, this offers all the look in a more rugged (sapphire versus acrylic) package.


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

Ryeguy said:


> Just got mine in. As I mentioned earlier, I haven't even attempted to size the bracelet. Instead, I put it immediately on my Haveston Carrier.
> View attachment 13066763
> 
> View attachment 13066765
> ...


Looks amazing!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)




----------



## SD350 (Jul 22, 2012)

Wow! I literally just stumbled across this watch today when I happened to have Helson pop into my mind and wondered what the brand has been up to. I've been wanting an SM300 or homage in this style for a LONG time. I missed out on the watchco ones (lots of regret, haha), and the precista and borealis versions just didn't quite do it for me. This Helson version though looks incredible! The dial is fantastic! The bezel looks a little "bold" in the font from the photos and I do wish it was styled like the others with the textured grip area only towards the top, but these aren't necessarily negatives... more just differentiators. 

$750 seems a touch steep so I think I'll wait for the next sale or V2, but I'm very sold on the 12 o'clock version because the Helson logo looks to be a bit too far from the triangle on the big Tri version. 

Just need to decide date or no date... 

Anyway, way to go Helson! Thanks for producing this!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Wimads said:


> Doc, might you be able to show a comparison shot with an Orthos? I got very excited when read the 40.5mm spec on the Helson website, untill I discovered that's just the bezel size... And it's actually almost 42mm.
> I got an Orthos, which I'm selling because it's just a tad too big for my taste. Was wondering if the Sharkmaster wears obviously smaller due to bezelsize or if it actually wears similar.
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


In case it isn't obvious, I'm no photographer.

The Orthos is 42mm x 50mm with 22mm lugs. Apparently the Orthos II case is under 13mm, closer to 12.5mm, whereas the original Orthos was 13mm.

The Helson hides its thickness well, thanks to more narrow case sides, but the bulging caseback makes it sit up high, and you'll probably see some daylight under the lugs.

The Orthos is 12g heavier, and wears bigger, but not "a lot" bigger. It probably looks (and maybe feels) thicker than the Helson, because of its tall case walls. When I designed the case, I was sort of in a mindset of "bulging casebacks and high-rise bezels are the enemy", so the Orthos has "high shoulders", a recessed caseback, and a pronounced drop between the caseback and lug tips, making it ride lower on the wrist (still chunky, but not overly tall-feeling).


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Can anyone confirm if the tropic strap included with the Helson is the same as the tropic strap from Watch Gecko? If someone has both, and can compare them side-by-side to confirm they are the same material, and not simply similar, I'd appreciate it.


----------



## Ryeguy (Jun 24, 2009)

docvail said:


> Can anyone confirm if the tropic strap included with the Helson is the same as the tropic strap from Watch Gecko? If someone has both, and can compare them side-by-side to confirm they are the same material, and not simply similar, I'd appreciate it.


I have both and can provide a side by side tomorrow morning as I've left both at the office. I can tell you the Helson version has no strong scent. The Watch Gecko version has a strong citrus scent which smells a bit like industrial cleanser to my nose.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Ryeguy said:


> I have both and can provide a side by side tomorrow morning as I've left both at the office. I can tell you the Helson version has no strong scent. The Watch Gecko version has a strong citrus scent which smells a bit like industrial cleanser to my nose.


I appreciate that (the side-by-side offer, not the citrus thingy).

The scent may have been mixed in with the rubber compound, which is what I'm wondering about. Watch Gecko's site says their straps are NBR rubber. My tropic straps are EPDM. I've never seen the Geckos, but I've got the Helson, so if they're the same, then I know how they compare.

I'm not asking you to run out and buy a spectrometer ("That's good Doc, because I'd have told you to go eff yourself"), but if you can make a reasonable guess about whether or not they seem like the same material, based on look, feel, and pliability, that's what I'm interested in hearing.


----------



## Ryeguy (Jun 24, 2009)

I can certainly give you a reasonable comparison. As for the scent thing, I just brought it up because the WG tropic's scent is striking. I guess it must be a love / hate kind of thing, but as soon as you open the bag the strap is shipped in, it hits you. 

I know they add scents to hide the smell of natural rubber, but what's so wrong with vanilla?! 

As for the spectrometric analysis, sorry. I flipped my spectrometer to fund the Helson. It was just taking up room in my kitchen junk drawer.....if I had only known....


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

I am weak... this came in just now. 










Took it outside. Nice blue.


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

docvail said:


> In case it isn't obvious, I'm no photographer.
> 
> The Orthos is 42mm x 50mm with 22mm lugs. Apparently the Orthos II case is under 13mm, closer to 12.5mm, whereas the original Orthos was 13mm.
> 
> ...


Thanks doc! Any chance for a side by side shot from front?
Seems like I might be out of luck though, really hoped it would be a nice smaller size diver. But it seems its not that obviously smaller, still bit chunky, despite the sleeker looking design.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryeguy (Jun 24, 2009)

docvail said:


> Can anyone confirm if the tropic strap included with the Helson is the same as the tropic strap from Watch Gecko? If someone has both, and can compare them side-by-side to confirm they are the same material, and not simply similar, I'd appreciate it.


OK - took some portrait quality photographs with my phone camera (prepare yourself to be impressed) but the TL/DR version is the Watch Gecko and Helson tropic straps appear to be identical with the only exception being that the Helson has a higher quality buckle and the Helson does not have the strong citrus scent.

I can determine no difference in the pliability between the straps at all. I also have an Uncle Seiko tropic which is much stiffer and less pliable. My SWAG is the Helson and the Watch Gecko are the same material (natural rubber?) and the Uncle Seiko is PVC as in the style of the older Seiko dive watch straps (the ones we used to soak in hot water to create the curve).

Same tropic hole pattern and style. Same depth to the "weave" embossing.









Same plain dual keepers which are exactly the same thickness and height. Completely interchangeable. 















Same diamond pattern on the underside of the strap with the same depth.





























Same mold lines. Helson on the left, Watch Gecko on the right. The straps are exactly the same length. You can lay one on top of the other and all the holes line up perfectly.





















Better buckle on the Helson. Looks more robust and it is removable. 















Again, other than the scent and buckle, to me they appear








FWIW, I own a Seiko SLA017. I would wear the SLA017 on the Helson tropic. It is that nice. My Watch Gecko tropic's scent has faded a bit, but the Helson has hardly and scent at all. I'm guessing this is just a formulation option as selected by Watch Gecko versus Helson. I'd bet the straps came from the same molds.


----------



## Ryeguy (Jun 24, 2009)

As an aside, I know there was some push back relative to the cost of the Borealis Estoril and the Helson, but now that I took the time to compare the rubber straps, I think the Helson represents a good value for money proposition.

I won't bash the Borealis as I've never handled one, but I will say the ETA movement has value over the Miyota. The included tropic rubber strap would cost about $40 if you were to buy one from Watch Gecko. The ratcheting clasp on the Helson is about $60 if purchased from Strapcode.

I think there was about $150 in price difference between these two homages when comparing against the discounted price. I think I can find $150 in value when considering the above. Just my $.02


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Any comments on the Helson ratchet clasp? Bulky? Sharp edges?


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

mplsabdullah said:


> Any comments on the Helson ratchet clasp? Bulky? Sharp edges?


It has rounder edges but still can scratch. I have Magrette's 2018 bracelet and that sucker is sharp as well.

But the Helson is not overly bulky to me comparatively.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

So far I observed sharpness in the crown, as well as inside of the lugs... other than those, all is well for the first 10+ hours on wrist.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Wimads said:


> Thanks doc! Any chance for a side by side shot from front?
> Seems like I might be out of luck though, really hoped it would be a nice smaller size diver. But it seems its not that obviously smaller, still bit chunky, despite the sleeker looking design.
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Damn, bro. You want me to wash your windshield too?

Rinse with Tapatalk before bed, to wake up with minty-fresh breath!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Thanks for the strap comparison, Ryeguy.

The Gecko site says they are NBR, not natural rubber. From Wiki:

"Nitrile rubber, also known as Buna-N, Perbunan, acrylonitrile butadiene rubber, and NBR, is a synthetic rubber copolymer of acrylonitrile (ACN) and butadiene. Trade names include Nipol, Krynac and Europrene."

I think we're all using the same strap supplier. The strap molding looks identical to the ones I had made for the NTH Tropics, which are EPDM, which I chose because its properties seemed closest to natural rubber. Our straps have a little more sheen and flexibility.


Rinse with Tapatalk before bed, to wake up with minty-fresh breath!


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

docvail said:


> Damn, bro. You want me to wash your windshield too?
> 
> Rinse with Tapatalk before bed, to wake up with minty-fresh breath!


That would be terrific, thanks!

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Wimads said:


> That would be terrific, thanks!
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


I'll see about getting you that pic later today. Out of my office at the moment.

Rinse with Tapatalk before bed, to wake up with minty-fresh breath!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

As to the Borealis v. the Helson... having seen both in person, I haven't found any major difference in quality overall. 

I bought the Helson because I liked how it looked better. It's as close to a vintage SM 300 as I'm likely to find under $1k. I like Helson's dial markings/fonts and C3 lume better than the Estoril's markings/font and stark white lume.

I actually prefer the thinner Borealis case, its solid end-links, and its Miyota movement. The Helson's ETA costs more, but I believe the 9015 is a better choice.

As for value, Borealis seems to value-price every model, and that strategy seems to be working well for them, as it seems to for Steinhart and some other brands. I don't think it's fair to use the value-leader in any comparison to say the higher-priced watch is "over-priced". The Helson strikes me as a very fair deal, and a better bargain than many luxury/mainstream brands. In every comparison, there will be a lowest cost choice.

Is the Helson perfect? Nope. I'm not crazy about the folded end links, the smaller crown, or the thickness, three things I can't help. I'm hoping the bezel feel and sound soften up through use, and I'm ambivalent about the expansion clasp, which is nice enough, but wouldn't have bothered me in its absence, and I'd have traded for solid end links.

Still, it's a great piece, all-in, and I think anyone who gets one will be pleased with it. 


Rinse with Tapatalk before bed, to wake up with minty-fresh breath!


----------



## Ryeguy (Jun 24, 2009)

docvail said:


> Thanks for the strap comparison, Ryeguy.
> 
> The Gecko site says they are NBR, not natural rubber. From Wiki:
> 
> ...


Good info. I'm more of a "feel" guy when it comes to synthetic straps. I like the "feel" of the Helson (and, to be honest, the feel of Watch Gecko, if not the smell). I didn't like the "feel" of the Uncle Seiko as much as it felt "plasticy" which may be more authentic, but not to my preferences.

As for the "value" thing, I largely agree. Again - a "feel" thing - I prefer the bi-directional winding of the ETA over the single-direction winding of the Miyota. It is just the rotor spinning that "feels" weird to me. My Miyota-powered watch will actually visibly wobble on my wrist due to the rotor spin. Even my 7750 powered watch doesn't do this. That said, the Miyota is very accurate in my experience, and reliable.

I surf (a lot) and dive, wearing the watch over a wetsuit. The ratcheting clasp is a plus to me. (As an aside, those commonly found fixed length divers extensions are largely useless to me. I own 5 different wetsuits of varying thickness which is common among my diver and surfing friends. The logic of fixed length extensions for a diver escapes me as I have to change the bracelet length with suit thickness, temperature, and depth.)

Again, I in no way want to come across as "bashing" the Borealis. I've never owned or even handled one so I cannot render an opinion. I just wanted to point out that between the included Tropic strap, the more functional clasp, and the ETA movement, I can see how the cost variance is calculated.

Side note- I did confirm with William that solid end links will be available at some time in the future.


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

All this talk about the rubber strap had me put mine on it.
I love it, very comfortable and it does look good on the watch.


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

If someone is looking for shoulder-less spring bars for the watch I ordered these https://www.topspecus.com/products/...uct&utm_source=OrderlyEmails&utm_medium=email

I messed up One pair that came with the watch while swapping straps.
i asked helson and lug hole opening is 1mm so the ones in the link should fit.


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

DuckaDiesel said:


> If someone is looking for shoulder-less spring bars for the watch I ordered these https://www.topspecus.com/products/...uct&utm_source=OrderlyEmails&utm_medium=email
> 
> I messed up One pair that came with the watch while swapping straps.
> i asked helson and lug hole opening is 1mm so the ones in the link should fit.


You still have the other pair right?

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryeguy (Jun 24, 2009)

DuckaDiesel said:


> If someone is looking for shoulder-less spring bars for the watch I ordered these https://www.topspecus.com/products/...uct&utm_source=OrderlyEmails&utm_medium=email
> 
> I messed up One pair that came with the watch while swapping straps.
> i asked helson and lug hole opening is 1mm so the ones in the link should fit.


ToxicNato offers them as well.

Next to fixed bars, such as what is found on the CWC, shoulderless bars combined with a good quality NATO is just about the most secure way to wear a watch.

This is actually the reason I appreciate lug holes. Using shoulderless bars on a non-lug hole watch usually means you are going to have to take tin snips to remove your strap.


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

kpjimmy said:


> You still have the other pair right?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


Yes, using it now but just want to have a spare in case i break these two. 
I think i am pushing in the tips too much so the spring fails.
The tips are pretty short too...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Ryeguy said:


> Good info. I'm more of a "feel" guy when it comes to synthetic straps. I like the "feel" of the Helson (and, to be honest, the feel of Watch Gecko, if not the smell). I didn't like the "feel" of the Uncle Seiko as much as it felt "plasticy" which may be more authentic, but not to my preferences.
> 
> As for the "value" thing, I largely agree. Again - a "feel" thing - I prefer the bi-directional winding of the ETA over the single-direction winding of the Miyota. It is just the rotor spinning that "feels" weird to me. My Miyota-powered watch will actually visibly wobble on my wrist due to the rotor spin. Even my 7750 powered watch doesn't do this. That said, the Miyota is very accurate in my experience, and reliable.
> 
> ...


I don't know, but I'd suspect the Uncle Seiko straps are probably silicone, based on comments about their stiffness and feel.

The 9015 case wobble is something I've experienced myself. It never bothered me, and I guess the geeky side of my personality thought it was cool. The difference in how it feels compared to other unidirectional winders is likely due to a combination of rotor weight and lubrication. The Miyotas are often light on rotor lubrication, and adding some will both quiet them down and slow them down, reducing case wobble.

As for the relative advantages of bi- vs uni-directional winding, I think it's a subject for debate, at least in theory. In reality I know that the Miyota's gear ratios would seem to make it a less efficient auto-winder, but I've found just the opposite. Its uni-directional winding, and perhaps the freer-spinning rotor seem to help it make very efficient use of body motion, FWIW. I've seen that the ETA-clone STP movements are more likely to need more hand-winding to supplement auto-winding in cases where the wearer is more sedentary.

I like the 9015's performance for the price profile better than any grade of 2824-2. It just works very well in a no-nonsense way.

I don't disagree with the assessment about utility in the clasp. I totally see it, I just don't happen to need it, since I don't do anything requiring a wetsuit, and wouldn't wear a watch if I did.

Rinse with Tapatalk before bed, to wake up with minty-fresh breath!


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

DuckaDiesel said:


> Yes, using it now but just want to have a spare in case i break these two.
> I think i am pushing in the tips too much so the spring fails.
> The tips are pretty short too...


I think toxicnatos sells some too

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryeguy (Jun 24, 2009)

docvail said:


> I don't know, but I'd suspect the Uncle Seiko straps are probably silicone, based on comments about their stiffness and feel.
> 
> The 9015 case wobble is something I've experienced myself. It never bothered me, and I guess the geeky side of my personality thought it was cool. The difference in how it feels compared to other unidirectional winders is likely due to a combination of rotor weight and lubrication. The Miyotas are often light on rotor lubrication, and adding some will both quiet them down and slow them down, reducing case wobble.
> 
> ...


I've never bothered to try to adjust my Miyota 9015. It is actually crazy accurate, so I just accept the wobble as a quirk of the watch. I think case weight impacts it too. My Miyota-powered watch isn't a diver, so the case is probably lighter and more prone to transmit the vibration. It is probably not as noticeable with a heavier diver case.

Speaking of hand winding, the Miyota has the benefit of not having the ETA 2824-2 hand winding concern, so there is that benefit as well.

Also, don't dismiss the wetsuit so quickly! You never know when you might need one. Plus, I find them quite slimming. Think of it as full body Spanks.

As for wearing a watch while wearing one, that comes with being (1) married and (2) not self employed. When the waves are pumping, I have a tendency to stay out surfing maybe just a wee bit longer than I should. At least with the watch on I can confirm I am going to get in trouble when I get home.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Wimads said:


> Thanks doc! Any chance for a side by side shot from front?
> Seems like I might be out of luck though, really hoped it would be a nice smaller size diver. But it seems its not that obviously smaller, still bit chunky, despite the sleeker looking design.
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Pic









Rinse with Tapatalk before bed, to wake up with minty-fresh breath!


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

docvail said:


> Pic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great! So when do you come for the windshield?

Kidding aside, that's a good comparison. Seems very little difference in apparent size indeed. Trying to imagine my orthos with sleeker sides, not sure if that would make the size acceptable to me. Still tempted to try, its an appealing case design. Maybe if one goes low enough on f29 I might give it a shot.

Edit: shorter l2l is apparent though, and smaller lug width will also make it wear smaller. The 50mm of the orthos is right on my limit, so those 3mm less might be all it needs to wear nicely on my wrist.  
This really is the moment where I miss the physical retail presence of micro brands...

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

My latest acquisition. Looking forward to putting it through it’s paces.

And just love the dome on this. That’s one thing that Borealis didn’t have, I don’t think.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Good lume shot.


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

Tanjecterly said:


> Good lume shot.


Slightly better lume shot









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Keeps +1 so far.


----------



## animusolus (Aug 3, 2009)

Finally got the bracelet sized, and man.... I'm digging it.










The clasp closes with a very satisfying snap (superficial, right?).










Need to get a better shot of the clasp tho...


----------



## SD350 (Jul 22, 2012)

animusolus said:


> Finally got the bracelet sized, and man.... I'm digging it.
> 
> The clasp closes with a very satisfying snap (superficial, right?).
> 
> ...


From that distance it almost looks like there is no logo or writing on the clasp. I kind of wish it was a bit more prominent or more deeply lasered on there, just to break up that big slab of steel. Oh well, not a deal breaker at all.


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

Great discussion! Thanks for all the pics, everyone.

How long did it take to get yours, once you ordered them? I ordered mine 3 days ago and still haven't received any shipping info. Is that normal for Helson? I don't expect them to be as fast as Gnomon, so I'm asking here to see what's normal for Helson.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Ordered 16. Arrived yesterday (18) noon from HK to SG.

Maybe you can check with William?


----------



## Jaguarshark (Apr 8, 2018)

Been timing mine the last four days and its been +1 second a day. So I think its been pretty accurate so far. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sculldogg86 (Feb 14, 2017)

docvail said:


> Thanks for the strap comparison, Ryeguy.
> 
> The Gecko site says they are NBR, not natural rubber. From Wiki:
> 
> ...


Hi Doc,

I looked at your tropics on Janis Trading... I was quoted £24 delivery to the UK for a £21 strap. Any advice? lol


----------



## sculldogg86 (Feb 14, 2017)

I spoke to William regarding the fact that it's a bit unfair to make people who bought the first batch pay for the solid end links when they come out. I said it was a bit of a punishment for ordering early. He said he would speak to his partner about it.


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> Great discussion! Thanks for all the pics, everyone.
> 
> How long did it take to get yours, once you ordered them? I ordered mine 3 days ago and still haven't received any shipping info. Is that normal for Helson? I don't expect them to be as fast as Gnomon, so I'm asking here to see what's normal for Helson.


Usually 2 to 3 days max to the US.


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

mtb2104 said:


> Keeps +1 so far.


Yummy!


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

Has there been a comparison between this 300 and the Borealis Estoril 300?


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> Great discussion! Thanks for all the pics, everyone.
> 
> How long did it take to get yours, once you ordered them? I ordered mine 3 days ago and still haven't received any shipping info. Is that normal for Helson? I don't expect them to be as fast as Gnomon, so I'm asking here to see what's normal for Helson.


Email William at the Gmail address. He gets back to you pretty quick. Well he did when I email him about a different issue. But he ships pretty quickly via international FedEx. Took about 2 days to TX IIRC.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## sculldogg86 (Feb 14, 2017)

sculldogg86 said:


> I spoke to William regarding the fact that it's a bit unfair to make people who bought the first batch pay for the solid end links when they come out. I said it was a bit of a punishment for ordering early. He said he would speak to his partner about it.


If anyone else feels the same way about this, I would raise this with Helson too. The more emails with the same complaint, the better the cause.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

sculldogg86 said:


> If anyone else feels the same way about this, I would raise this with Helson too. The more emails with the same complaint, the better the cause.


I did, and raise the sharp crown teeth (external) issue as well. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

sculldogg86 said:


> Hi Doc,
> 
> I looked at your tropics on Janis Trading... I was quoted £24 delivery to the UK for a £21 strap. Any advice? lol


Also buy a watch... 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryeguy (Jun 24, 2009)

mtb2104 said:


> I did, and raise the sharp crown teeth (external) issue as well. Fingers crossed.


This really bothers people? I didn't even notice it until I read it here.

While I agree they are sharp, I kind of thought that was by design so as to offer a more secure grip given the crown as it is on the smaller size plus recessed into the case. Duller ridges might make the crown a bit fiddly to operate.

Those of us with long enough memories will recall one of the main complaints on the Precista PRS-14 was that it had a fiddly, challenging to operate, crown.

The way I figure it, those crown teeth will dull with use over time. If they dug into my wrist, I'd complain but that certainly isn't the case here.


----------



## Ryeguy (Jun 24, 2009)

Jeffie007 said:


> Has there been a comparison between this 300 and the Borealis Estoril 300?
> View attachment 13071933


No, but just from this photo, I prefer the Helson's white seconds hand, the Helson's "open 9" dial font, and the Helson's fatter hour hand (at least from the photo the Helson's hand appears fatter to my eye).

On the Borealis, I prefer the bezel numbers which appear to be more centered versus the Helson's which appear to favor the outer edge of the insert. Same for the triangle.

The Helson's bracelet appears more appropriate than the Borealis (assuming that photo shows the stock bracelet).

I think the Borealis' crown is a bit more visually interesting than the Helson's. IIRC the Borealis has a polished end with a raised "B".

All in all, I am still really happy with my Helson. I probably would've been happy with the Borealis too, but at the time my interests were elsewhere.

Maybe in a few years someone can do a comparison of their old Helson against their new Project 300? :-d

(sorry - cheap shot. couldn't resist!)


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

sculldogg86 said:


> Hi Doc,
> 
> I looked at your tropics on Janis Trading... I was quoted £24 delivery to the UK for a £21 strap. Any advice? lol


Unfortunately, no. That's what shipping with tracking and insurance to the UK costs, I'm afraid.

Rinse with Tapatalk before bed, to wake up with minty-fresh breath!


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Ryeguy said:


> This really bothers people? I didn't even notice it until I read it here.
> 
> While I agree they are sharp, I kind of thought that was by design so as to offer a more secure grip given the crown as it is on the smaller size plus recessed into the case. Duller ridges might make the crown a bit fiddly to operate.
> 
> ...


I am totally with you in the extra grip, and I kinda dig that. Unfortunately it made a red spot at the back of my hand during my first few hours of ownership, something that I have not experienced for a very long time. Nonetheless, I moved the watch up a little bit more and this has not happened, yet.


----------



## Paco II (Apr 25, 2010)

Look, I get that people want solid end links, but there is nothing unfair going on, and you're not being punished. They sold a product that you bought. They'll eventually sell an improved version, as many companies do.

Now, there is nothing wrong with asking Helson to be generous to us early purchasers, but to state that you're being punished by Helson because you *chose* to buy a v1 of a product is both absurd and insulting.



sculldogg86 said:


> I spoke to William regarding the fact that it's a bit unfair to make people who bought the first batch pay for the solid end links when they come out. I said it was a bit of a punishment for ordering early. He said he would speak to his partner about it.


----------



## Ryeguy (Jun 24, 2009)

mtb2104 said:


> I am totally with you in the extra grip, and I kinda dig that. Unfortunately it made a red spot at the back of my hand during my first few hours of ownership, something that I have not experienced for a very long time. Nonetheless, I moved the watch up a little bit more and this has not happened, yet.


Yeah, having an irritation spot from my watch would bother me too.

I think you have yours on a bracelet. I have mine on a Haveston Carrier NATO. While I have the Haveston "neutered" by removing the extra lower strap, it is still a thick NATO and pops the watch head up enough to keep the crown away from my skin.

Just looking now as I type this, I can see at least 5mm of daylight between the crown and my wrist. The crown doesn't even touch when my hands are in "push-up" position.


----------



## sculldogg86 (Feb 14, 2017)

Paco II said:


> Look, I get that people want solid end links, but there is nothing unfair going on, and you're not being punished. They sold a product that you bought. They'll eventually sell an improved version, as many companies do.
> 
> Now, there is nothing wrong with asking Helson to be generous to us early purchasers, but to state that you're being punished by Helson because you *chose* to buy a v1 of a product is both absurd and insulting.


"Being punished" was actually not the turn of phrase I used when I spoke to them.

However, your point about companies "eventually selling an improved version" is not really valid here. Helson released a watch and then almost immediately (in some cases before it was received), not "eventually", the people who bought it found out there would be V2 with improved end links. If a you bought a car and you found out before you got it that there would soon be an improved model for the same price, you'd be annoyed.

In what way is speaking to them about that absurd or insulting? A very high and mighty condescending statement to make.


----------



## sculldogg86 (Feb 14, 2017)

docvail said:


> Unfortunately, no. That's what shipping with tracking and insurance to the UK costs, I'm afraid.
> 
> Rinse with Tapatalk before bed, to wake up with minty-fresh breath!


I see, I've paid less postage for straps from BluShark in the US but perhaps that was not tracked / insured postage. Anyway, you'll understand my reason to not buy one.


----------



## Paco II (Apr 25, 2010)

Your claim of being punished is what is absurd. You chose to buy the product as it was sold. Doesn't matter what is coming next. You should have asked before buying what the end links were if it were such a deal breaker. You could have chosen to wait. But you bought it as is.



sculldogg86 said:


> "Being punished" was actually not the turn of phrase I used when I spoke to them.
> 
> However, your point about companies "eventually selling an improved version" is not really valid here. Helson released a watch and then almost immediately (in some cases before it was received), not "eventually", the people who bought it found out there would be V2 with improved end links. If a you bought a car and you found out before you got it that there would soon be an improved model for the same price, you'd be annoyed.
> 
> In what way is speaking to them about that absurd or insulting? A very high and mighty condescending statement to make.


----------



## sculldogg86 (Feb 14, 2017)

Paco II said:


> Your claim of being punished is what is absurd. You chose to buy the product as it was sold. Doesn't matter what is coming next. You should have asked before buying what the end links were if it were such a deal breaker. You could have chosen to wait. But you bought it as is.


I was not even aware there would be a V2 when I bought it. So how exactly could I have chosen to wait? ABSURD!

Anyway, this is a pointless discussion. You seem very pig headed and confident that nobody can have any opinion that differs from your view on things. That was shown by your condescending first response. To be honest there are probably a million other things I would rather do than continue talking to you about this. Do me a favour and don't quote reply me again.


----------



## Ryeguy (Jun 24, 2009)

^^^ I don't really think the end link situation is even worth the time to argue about.

How much do you think Helson is going to charge for a pair of end links? Heck, it'll probably cost more to ship them than to buy them.

If Helson said the replacement end links would cost $100 to purchase, yet they were included as a no cost upgrade with V2 purchases, yes, I'd be upset. If, as I suspect, they are made available to us at a nominal fee, I see no reason to be upset.


----------



## Paco II (Apr 25, 2010)

Look, clearly you were offended, and my goal was in no way to attack or make you feel that way. Perhaps you are new to the micro brand watch buying world, and I should have considered that. But there is often a v2, v3, etc. But my point remains, that to claim your being *punished* because a better version is being released is absurd and not how the product buying world works. Now what I probably should have added is I do agree it's a total bummer. And I'm glad people are speaking to Helson about it. I don't personally feel they owe me anything, but I sure won't complain if they cut us early adopters a good deal on buying the solid end links.



sculldogg86 said:


> I was not even aware there would be a V2 when I bought it. So how exactly could I have chosen to wait? ABSURD!
> 
> Anyway, this is a pointless discussion. You seem very pig headed and confident that nobody can have any opinion that differs from your view on things. That was shown by your condescending first response. To be honest there are probably a million other things I would rather do than continue talking to you about this. Do me a favour and don't quote reply me again.


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

Paco II said:


> Look, clearly you were offended, and my goal was in no way to attack or make you feel that way. Perhaps you are new to the micro brand watch buying world, and I should have considered that. But there is often a v2, v3, etc. But my point remains, that to claim your being *punished* because a better version is being released is absurd and not how the product buying world works. Now what I probably should have added is I do agree it's a total bummer. And I'm glad people are speaking to Helson about it. I don't personally feel they owe me anything, but I sure won't complain if they cut us early adopters a good deal on buying the solid end links.


I actually agree with this. I mean Halios has upgraded the movements on the v1 Seaforth with version 2 or 3 I forget, and because of that am I going to go back to ask for a new movement? Nope. I get what I get and don't get upset.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## animusolus (Aug 3, 2009)

SD350 said:


> From that distance it almost looks like there is no logo or writing on the clasp. I kind of wish it was a bit more prominent or more deeply lasered on there, just to break up that big slab of steel. Oh well, not a deal breaker at all.


I agree that a logo more deeply lasered into the clasp would have been nice. I do like that Helson seem to be going for subtlety, but this was a little too subtle. In the end, it's a small quibble to me, and I actually like the clasp (and the watch) quite a bit as a whole.

I'll try to post a better wrist shot with the clasp.


----------



## sculldogg86 (Feb 14, 2017)

Ryeguy said:


> ^^^ I don't really think the end link situation is even worth the time to argue about.
> 
> How much do you think Helson is going to charge for a pair of end links? Heck, it'll probably cost more to ship them than to buy them.
> 
> If Helson said the replacement end links would cost $100 to purchase, yet they were included as a no cost upgrade with V2 purchases, yes, I'd be upset. If, as I suspect, they are made available to us at a nominal fee, I see no reason to be upset.


If it's such a nominal fee like you suggest, then why charge it all? How much will it cost them in the grand scheme of things to give the first buyers some end links? To me that would be good customer service. Anyway, a few members on the DW FB group agreed that it would be a nice gesture for them to do so, that was why I sent the message in the first place. I am not going to cry about spending £20 on end links, I think far more is being made of this than there actually is. I didn't go to the Helson HQ with flaming torch and pitchfork, I just sent an email sharing thoughts of me and some others.


----------



## animusolus (Aug 3, 2009)

Not to change the subject, I'd be interested to see how this measures up to Monta's OceanKing v2. I'm aware that the Monta is a completely different price bracket, but I think the Helson punches above its weight so the comparo seems justified.

I don't think, however, that the OK v1 would be as useful a comparison, since that Monta has the Eterna movement.


----------



## sculldogg86 (Feb 14, 2017)

animusolus said:


> I agree that a logo more deeply lasered into the clasp would have been nice. I do like that Helson seem to be going for subtlety, but this was a little too subtle. In the end, it's a small quibble to me, and I actually like the clasp (and the watch) quite a bit as a whole.
> 
> I'll try to post a better wrist shot with the clasp.


I'm of the opposite opinion, I quite like the subtle clasp etching. I dislike when there is too much branding on a watch or unnecessary emphasis on it. Reminds me of Invicta having their name etched on the side of watch cases - needless!


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

Looks good on shiny sharkmesh!









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## animusolus (Aug 3, 2009)

sculldogg86 said:


> I'm of the opposite opinion, I quite like the subtle clasp etching. I dislike when there is too much branding on a watch or unnecessary emphasis on it. Reminds me of Invicta having their name etched on the side of watch cases - needless!


I totally get your point, and I agree that subtle branding is much more preferable to gaudiness.

Compared to an Omega clasp (just as an example - I know it's in a different price bracket), Helson's etching/engraving could be a little deeper for my taste. Again, though, the execution of the Helson clasp is not close to a dealbreaker for me.


----------



## sculldogg86 (Feb 14, 2017)

kpjimmy said:


> Looks good on shiny sharkmesh!


Agreed! I am gonna go for brushed mesh I think


----------



## sculldogg86 (Feb 14, 2017)

animusolus said:


> I totally get your point, and I agree that subtle branding is much more preferable to gaudiness.
> 
> Compared to an Omega clasp (just as an example - I know it's in a different price bracket), Helson's etching/engraving could be a little deeper for my taste. Again, though, the execution of the Helson clasp is not close to a dealbreaker for me.


Yeah I have to see the clasp on my Seamaster broad arrow is pretty spectacular. However, I think at this price point the Helson one is very solid!

Like you say, not a dealbreaker anyway. I will change straps regularly on it anyway I feel.


----------



## animusolus (Aug 3, 2009)

kpjimmy said:


> Looks good on shiny sharkmesh!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Ok.. so I was trying different strap combinations and guess what... perfect rubber strap found! You saw this on WUS first! 


























It's the Crafter Blue for MM300, and it fits like a glove!


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

mtb2104 said:


> Ok.. so I was trying different strap combinations and guess what... perfect rubber strap found! You saw this on WUS first!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting, that would imply any after market bracelet for mm300 might also fit right? Curious what this would look like on a BOR bracelet for mm300 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Wimads said:


> Interesting, that would imply any after market bracelet for mm300 might also fit right? Curious what this would look like on a BOR bracelet for mm300
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Yes and highly possible.
the only caveat is that since the holes are for fat bars, you need to guide the slim Helson spring bar into the hole as they swim around in the hole... (you don't even need to force them in!), so the bracelet needs to be designed for Seiko fat bars.


----------



## Ryeguy (Jun 24, 2009)

animusolus said:


> Not to change the subject, I'd be interested to see how this measures up to Monta's OceanKing v2. I'm aware that the Monta is a completely different price bracket, but I think the Helson punches above its weight so the comparo seems justified.
> 
> I don't think, however, that the OK v1 would be as useful a comparison, since that Monta has the Eterna movement.


While maybe academically interesting, I don't think this would be a fair comparison either. The Monta is using the SW300 (ETA 2982-2 clone) and offers a more original design. The Helson a 2824-2 movement and obviously a design derivative of the Omega SM300. The Monta offers applied indices rather than the Helson's printed dial. Other than both being stainless steel sport / dive watches, I'm not certain there is a direct comparison.

I could see someone doing a "battle of the 40mm sword hand homages" and pitting the Helson versus the Ginault, but as the owner of both I would be hard pressed to say one is "better" than the other. They are different enough in style as to not overlap.

What I would still love to see is a comparison of the Helson versus the Precista PRS-14. Not because I want to see if one is "better" than the other, but because I'd like to see how the micro manufacturer homage world has evolved in the past decade or so. It would be interesting to see if we, as consumers, are getting an increase in value for money spent, or a decrease, or maybe about the same.


----------



## animusolus (Aug 3, 2009)

Ryeguy said:


> While maybe academically interesting, I don't think this would be a fair comparison either. The Monta is using the SW300 (ETA 2982-2 clone) and offers a more original design. The Helson a 2824-2 movement and obviously a design derivative of the Omega SM300. The Monta offers applied indices rather than the Helson's printed dial. Other than both being stainless steel sport / dive watches, I'm not certain there is a direct comparison.
> 
> I could see someone doing a "battle of the 40mm sword hand homages" and pitting the Helson versus the Ginault, but as the owner of both I would be hard pressed to say one is "better" than the other. They are different enough in style as to not overlap.
> 
> What I would still love to see is a comparison of the Helson versus the Precista PRS-14. Not because I want to see if one is "better" than the other, but because I'd like to see how the micro manufacturer homage world has evolved in the past decade or so. It would be interesting to see if we, as consumers, are getting an increase in value for money spent, or a decrease, or maybe about the same.


Thanks - I had forgotten that the OK2 had the Sellita SW300 (2892), so I agree that there isn't parity between the movements. Design and applied markers aside, I'm still interested in a comparison of build quality, so I don't think a head-to-head would necessarily be academic. The issue is how much of that extra grand goes into the case and bracelet (if any), and how much of it goes into the movement, dial, and packaging (which is deservedly superior for the Monta).

I'm also interested in a comparo with the Precista.


----------



## sculldogg86 (Feb 14, 2017)

@mtb2104 that looks amazing


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

kpjimmy said:


> Email William at the Gmail address. He gets back to you pretty quick. Well he did when I email him about a different issue. But he ships pretty quickly via international FedEx. Took about 2 days to TX IIRC.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


Thanks (and to the others who responded).

I contacted William and he said they sold out on Monday and had to wait for a new shipment to arrive. He sent me the tracking number for the watch and said it's going out today (Woohoo!).


----------



## SD350 (Jul 22, 2012)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> Thanks (and to the others who responded).
> 
> I contacted William and he said they sold out on Monday and had to wait for a new shipment to arrive. He sent me the tracking number for the watch and said it's going out today (Woohoo!).


Still V1? Any idea if you're into the V2 production? Or is that a ways off?


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

No idea. Sorry. 

Et tu, Brute?


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

mtb2104 said:


> Ok.. so I was trying different strap combinations and guess what... perfect rubber strap found! You saw this on WUS first!
> 
> It's the Crafter Blue for MM300, and it fits like a glove!


Crap. That's going to cost me more money.

Does anyone know of a bracelet for the MM300 that isn't either a jubilee or stupid-expensive?


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

mtb2104 said:


> Yes and highly possible.
> the only caveat is that since the holes are for fat bars, you need to guide the slim Helson spring bar into the hole as they swim around in the hole... (you don't even need to force them in!), so the bracelet needs to be designed for Seiko fat bars.


These are good fat spring bars with 0.8mm tips.
Love the look with that strap! Great find

http://www.holbensfinewatchbands.com/fat-watch-spring-bars-twelve/


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

sculldogg86 said:


> If anyone else feels the same way about this, I would raise this with Helson too. The more emails with the same complaint, the better the cause.


To be fair we didn't know rubber strap was gonna be included and apparently it costs $40 at watchgecko. So maybe take that as a trade of.
I am ok paying $20ish for solid end links shipped, even if they use the slowest shipping.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Jus to clarify, you actually need the slimmer bars and use them in the bigger strap holes, so that springbars remain straight while aligned with the lug holes. Very much like fitting a RubberB onto SD4K using slimmer springbars RubberB provides.

Now I wish CB have that dark navy blue used in SKX straps for the MM300.


----------



## animusolus (Aug 3, 2009)

animusolus said:


> I'll try to post a better wrist shot with the clasp.


As promised:


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Sharkmaster on Tropic. I think I will be switching out and trying out different straps, including the NTH Tropic and the Nodus Tropic. And a Marine Nationale. But it looks gorgeous in the sunlight with the dome.


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

Tanjecterly said:


> Sharkmaster on Tropic. I think I will be switching out and trying out different straps, including the NTH Tropic and the Nodus Tropic. And a Marine Nationale. But it looks gorgeous in the sunlight with the dome.


How does the helson tropic compare to the other two?


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

DuckaDiesel said:


> How does the helson tropic compare to the other two?


I have the NTH Tropic but haven't had a chance to mount it although I plan on doing that today. I got it a couple of days ago. The Nodus Tropic is supposed to be delivered today. I guess I was on a Tropic kick lately!

But I will say this -- I have the Zelos Mako on Tropic and I have the NTH Tropic. Both are much better than the Helson Tropic. The Helson version is a little rough on the bottom where my skin contacts the strap. This is not true of the Zelos, which, by the way, is a lot floppier than I'm used to, but it is nice enough. The NTH Tropic, I've had on other watches, and my impression from memory is that it was one of the better ones. But I'll confirm when I switch over today. One good thing about the Helson is the drilled lugs; they make it much easier to switch out straps.

I plan on commenting after a weekend of wear for both Tropics.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

In the name of experiment, here is the watch on original MM300 bracelet. Little movements spotted when utilizing original Helson springbars (1.77mm). Unfortunately I don't have anything that's 2mm body/0.8mm tips at the moment so can't determine if that will eliminate the movements. Great fun.


----------



## Ryeguy (Jun 24, 2009)

^^^ I've used bracelets designed for Seiko fat bars on other watches before. Most recently when I mounted one of Harold's BOR's on my old CREPAS TACTICO TC-2








What I did to eliminate the loose springbar issue was to slide the barrel of the stock spring bar into a bit of electrical heat shrink tubing. A bit of heat shrinks the rubber tube tightly against the springbar barrel, adding enough width to make the bar fit perfectly in the bracelet end link hole.

If I were to do this with a rubber strap such as your Crafter Blue, I might add a drop of silicone lube on the wrapped springbar as the rubber-on-rubber connection could make it tough to insert and remove.


----------



## Ryeguy (Jun 24, 2009)

And just to balance the fact I posted a non Helson (but, in my defense, likely a Fullswing-made watch, so similar), here are two shots of mine on a Toxic Shiznit from this morning:


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

Ryeguy, what color Shiznit is that &#55357;&#56390;&#55357;&#56390;&#55357;&#56390;? Can’t tell if it’s grey or blue but looks fantastic.


----------



## Ryeguy (Jun 24, 2009)

biscuit141 said:


> Ryeguy, what color Shiznit is that &#55357;&#56390;&#55357;&#56390;&#55357;&#56390;? Can't tell if it's grey or blue but looks fantastic.


Thanks!

It is actually navy blue. The bright sun makes it reflect almost grey. In my office it appears almost black.

I just ordered an admiralty grey Shiz to go with this navy version. FWIW, I find the Toxic Shiznits to be the most comfortable NATO's I've worn. They have a navy with grey edging version I think would look great on this watch as well.

BTW - really pleased with this (my first) Helson.


----------



## Ryeguy (Jun 24, 2009)

double tap


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

mtb2104 said:


> In the name of experiment, here is the watch on original MM300 bracelet. Little movements spotted when utilizing original Helson springbars (1.77mm). Unfortunately I don't have anything that's 2mm body/0.8mm tips at the moment so can't determine if that will eliminate the movements. Great fun.


ABOMINATION!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





Ryeguy said:


> And just to balance the fact I posted a non Helson (but, in my defense, likely a Fullswing-made watch, so similar), here are two shots of mine on a Toxic Shiznit from this morning:
> View attachment 13074801
> 
> View attachment 13074803


Excellent! I just ordered a Shiznit for my incoming Sharkmaster. It looks fantastic on yours.


----------



## SD350 (Jul 22, 2012)

animusolus said:


> As promised:


Nice! Great looking clasp, but reinforces my feelings that the logo is disproportionate. Needs like a Helson "H" logo or something on there as well. I'm all for subtlety, but the balance isn't great when comparing the "weight" of that logo vs the visual weight of that clasp.


----------



## Paco II (Apr 25, 2010)

Tough crowd! 



SD350 said:


> Nice! Great looking clasp, but reinforces my feelings that the logo is disproportionate. Needs like a Helson "H" logo or something on there as well. I'm all for subtlety, but the balance isn't great when comparing the "weight" of that logo vs the visual weight of that clasp.


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

You guys were not joking about the difficulty of sizing the bracelet. Can anyone recommend a good tool for removing double sided screws? I already tried two screwdrivers


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

Not as good as the strap that came with the watch but not bad either for $9. Probably will collect lint but its comfortable. Bought it before I read about different rubber types.


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

I'm trying to muster the courage to polish the bracelet and make it mirror finish at the end of the links to match the horns having satin and high polish finish...

Meanwhile I've put on a black canvas that I happen to like better than the rubber strap not knowing why exactly...



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

DuckaDiesel said:


> You guys were not joking about the difficulty of sizing the bracelet. Can anyone recommend a good tool for removing double sided screws? I already tried two screwdrivers


I'd be interested in knowing this, too.


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

DuckaDiesel said:


> You guys were not joking about the difficulty of sizing the bracelet. Can anyone recommend a good tool for removing double sided screws? I already tried two screwdrivers


https://www.esslinger.com/double-en...MI-tXb8sLL2gIVUMDICh0EEQI9EAkYBiABEgLtJvD_BwE


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

T-hunter said:


> https://www.esslinger.com/double-en...MI-tXb8sLL2gIVUMDICh0EEQI9EAkYBiABEgLtJvD_BwE


Excellent!

Here it is a few bucks cheaper (because of the free shipping)

https://www.amazon.com/EuroTool-Scr...8-1&keywords=double+ended+screw+removing+tool


----------



## Paco II (Apr 25, 2010)

That thing still requires one to have the correctly sized screw driver for the other end, right? Or does it come with them as well?



Hotblack Desiato said:


> Excellent!
> 
> Here it is a few bucks cheaper (because of the free shipping)
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/EuroTool-Scr...8-1&keywords=double+ended+screw+removing+tool


----------



## animusolus (Aug 3, 2009)

Another lume shot... because lume shots are awesome...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

Yes they are and it lasts forever on the 300


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Great lume shots! One thing I prefer Helson version over the others is that it does not lume every single minute marker.

Have a great Sunday guys!


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Can someone comment on the blue-ness of this watch? I’m tempted but a little worried that it might be similar to the Seaforth Abyss, which is only visibly blue in certain lighting conditions. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Jaguarshark (Apr 8, 2018)

househalfman said:


> Can someone comment on the blue-ness of this watch? I'm tempted but a little worried that it might be similar to the Seaforth Abyss, which is only visibly blue in certain lighting conditions. Thanks in advance.


Its visibly blue under certain light conditions.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

househalfman said:


> Can someone comment on the blue-ness of this watch? I'm tempted but a little worried that it might be similar to the Seaforth Abyss, which is only visibly blue in certain lighting conditions. Thanks in advance.


Dark blue.

Indoors occasionally strikes as black in low lit situation.

But there's no confusing it for black.

Just a super cool blue 

I think this is close to how I perceive it most of the time:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I have a weakness for blue divers. So please STOP posting pictures of the blue Helson Sharkmaster! Otherwise I will be forced to commit precious funds to get one. That does not add to marital felicity or harmony. 

Thanks in advance! ;-)


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I think the blue is a winner. 

If I wasn’t hoarding funds for something else right now I would be sore tempted. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Thanks both Js for your insights on the blue-ness. I seem to be on an endless search for a blue dial that is blue enough to not be mistaken for a black most of the time but is not pelagos-blue.

BW, why don't you get one and compare it to your Abyss? Hehe.

Keep the pictures coming guys!


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

I would say it's darker than PO. PO is more gray. Love mine.


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

Could someone carefully measure the bezel insert inside and outside diameter please? I am thinking of using this sapphire bezel insert on another seamaster 300 and I am wondering if it would fit.
Thanks


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Nanook65 said:


> Could someone carefully measure the bezel insert inside and outside diameter please? I am thinking of using this sapphire bezel insert on another seamaster 300 and I am wondering if it would fit.
> Thanks


That may be a difficult swap.

Even if you get the diameters right, what about the depth, and getting both inserts out cleanly, in one piece?

Also, if you mean a real SM300, wouldn't that destroy its value?

Rinse with Tapatalk before bed, to wake up with minty-fresh breath!


----------



## Jaguarshark (Apr 8, 2018)

Took mine out for a spin yesterday ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Teddyhanna (Aug 25, 2007)

Man that looks killer. I just dont know i already have something in the sales forum now, gosh I really did not want to have put something else up. The Sharkmaster 300 looks great. I guess I will just have to stay away from this thread.


----------



## Paco II (Apr 25, 2010)

On a Barton canvas strap. Really loving the Barton straps on my different watches.


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

docvail said:


> That may be a difficult swap.
> 
> Even if you get the diameters right, what about the depth, and getting both inserts out cleanly, in one piece?
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advice....
This one is one of the watchco ones. I would just like to wear it and have it look nice. I know that I might be in the minority, but Plexi and acrylic bezel inserts get all dinged up and in my opinion look.... well vintage = sorta crappy looking/ beat up etc. This watch is such a beauty , but I think it would really look great with a sapphire crystal and a sapphire lumed bezel insert. I know it wouldn't be as per the original, but I could always swap out back to what is in there right now. As it stands right now it is not getting a lot of wrist time mainly because of these two issues.

I have not done a lot of research yet, but if you or anyone has suggestions I would certainly listen...
Thanks


----------



## ccoffin1333 (Apr 18, 2010)

Does the crown tube have an O ring, like other Helsons I've seen?

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

ccoffin1333 said:


> Does the crown tube have an O ring, like other Helsons I've seen?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Nanook65 said:


> Thanks for the advice....
> This one is one of the watchco ones. I would just like to wear it and have it look nice. I know that I might be in the minority, but Plexi and acrylic bezel inserts get all dinged up and in my opinion look.... well vintage = sorta crappy looking/ beat up etc. This watch is such a beauty , but I think it would really look great with a sapphire crystal and a sapphire lumed bezel insert. I know it wouldn't be as per the original, but I could always swap out back to what is in there right now. As it stands right now it is not getting a lot of wrist time mainly because of these two issues.
> 
> I have not done a lot of research yet, but if you or anyone has suggestions I would certainly listen...
> Thanks


I wouldn't want to bet how people will view it post mod. Some may say you enhanced the value, some may say you ruined it.

I've never tried to get a bakelite bezel insert out, nor have I read any comments about doing so, but my concern would be not being able to get one out cleanly. If it breaks up, you may not be able to get all of it out, and possibly you'd ruin the watch.

I'd have similar concerns about the sapphire insert in the Helson.

I think you'd be better off trying to find an aftermarket insert to fit, assuming you were determined to try getting the original insert out.

Rinse with Tapatalk before bed, to wake up with minty-fresh breath!


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

Jguitron said:


>


Is the dial printing really as bad as this photo makes it look? The edges are not clean/sharp at all.

(for people reading this on phones, etc - if you haven't opened the image FULL-SIZE 1024x682 - please do that first before telling me I'm crazy - thanks 

PS. Link back to original post #418: https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/helson-sharkmaster-300-a-4632649-42.html#post45858301


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

redhed18 said:


> Is the dial printing really as bad as this photo makes it look?
> 
> (for people reading this on phones, etc - if you haven't opened the image FULL-SIZE on a monitor - please do that first before telling me I'm crazy - thanks


I actually like it. It's a white frame around the lume material.

Macros have the danger of showing more than the eye can see. I don't think this is an issue at all on a regular basis.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

i can't bear to look at my other watches thru loupes, so I will stay optimistic with the Helson.


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

mtb2104 said:


> i can't bear to look at my other watches thru loupes, so I will stay optimistic with the Helson.


Nice!

Look quick at the time and look away hoping no to catch any imperfections... lol

Cheers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

The Helson and the Marine Nationale go well together.


----------



## animusolus (Aug 3, 2009)

Tanjecterly said:


> The Helson and the Marine Nationale go well together.


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

Tanjecterly said:


> The Helson and the Marine Nationale go well together.


This thread should be full of that Daffy Duck fapping gif... ;-)


----------



## ccoffin1333 (Apr 18, 2010)

mtb2104 said:


>


Thank you!

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

ToxicRoo RAF









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

Just got mine this week. Loving it!

But this is the darkest blue dial I have ever seen...










Et tu, Brute?


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Just love the green after bright sunshine.


----------



## dharper90 (Jan 17, 2016)

Has anybody compared the Sharkmaster 300 to the Borealis Estoril? There's a $300 price difference give or take, so I'm really curious to hear how it stacks up.


----------



## Mikeee (Apr 29, 2018)

dharper90 said:


> Has anybody compared the Sharkmaster 300 to the Borealis Estoril? There's a $300 price difference give or take, so I'm really curious to hear how it stacks up.


Is the Borealis still available?
What really bothers me about the Helson is its sapphire crystal. From the pictures posted in this thread, it seems to steals a lot of readability. I am still uncertain on whether to buy it or hope for a re-issue of the Borealis or a V2 from Helson.


----------



## Mikeee (Apr 29, 2018)

Mikeee said:


> it seems to steals a lot of readability.


 ...on the edges of the dial


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I can concur. Directly viewed, it is crystal sharp. It's very clear which I like.

On the edges, you see some distortion on the Helson. IIRC the Borealis had a flatter crystal so didn't have the distortion issues.

I myself prefer the dome and the consequent distortion of the Helson on the edges. It's a vintage vibe. YMMV.


----------



## cochese2323 (Dec 18, 2010)

The Borealis website has a pre-order going on for the V2. It says they are supposed to ship mid April.....

I just bought an Estoril V1 off the classifieds and the crystal is domed, but I don't think as much as the Helson.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

cochese2323 said:


> The Borealis website has a pre-order going on for the V2. It says they are supposed to ship mid April.....
> 
> I just bought an Estoril V1 off the classifieds and the crystal is domed, but I don't think as much as the Helson.


The Borealis has long gone. Shipped at the end of Jan/ early Feb.

There are some comparisons earlier in the thread.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Do you guys find the crown to be sharp and dig your wrist?? It looks kinda like the Shark Diver Crown which is very sharp.


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

AVS_Racing said:


> Do you guys find the crown to be sharp and dig your wrist?? It looks kinda like the Shark Diver Crown which is very sharp.


It is kinda sharp but it doesn't dig for me with all the different straps I've tried so far. And plus I actually like the feeling.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaguarshark (Apr 8, 2018)

I dont think ive had a crown ever dig into my wrist. Even a graham watch lol.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

I find the crown to be really grippy, and that means that the edges on the crown are sharper then on other crowns. But it's never come close to cutting my finger. Of course, everyone's experience will be different, based on the calluses they have on their fingers.

Et tu, Brute?


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)




----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I’m wearing mine on a MN strap but think that a Tropic strap is an excellent option for the summer.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Tanjecterly said:


> I'm wearing mine on a MN strap but think that a Tropic strap is an excellent option for the summer.


Sounds likes it's a keepr!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

Tanjecterly said:


> I'm wearing mine on a MN strap but think that a Tropic strap is an excellent option for the summer.


Pics or it didnt happen 
I find tropic strap so comfortable but i do have eulit perlon coming per @boatswain suggestion. I dug up his pics of it on borealis and it looks awesome


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Totally unstaged photo. ;-)


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Perlon is also good!


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

Tanjecterly said:


> Totally unstaged photo. ;-)


Nice!
Here is the green version but not erikas which is much better, less bulky


----------



## Paco II (Apr 25, 2010)

Nantucket Blue today.


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

Paco II said:


> Nantucket Blue today.


Looks great. Whose strap is that?


----------



## Paco II (Apr 25, 2010)

biscuit141 said:


> Looks great. Whose strap is that?


Barton canvas. I've become a 'junkie' and now have them in a bunch of colors.


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)




----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

Got my Sharkmaster 300 yesterday, have it about 26 hours so far. Resized the bracelet and set the time. I left it dial up in my locker at work for about 3.5 hours, the rest of the time it was on my wrist and so far it's gained 3 seconds. Lets hope it remains that good!









Since I got into watches about 8 or 9 years ago I've actually never had folded end links on a bracelet. First impressions are that when wearing the watch I honestly cannot tell the difference - I presume the folded end links get a bad reputation as they could possibly open up slightly over time and become less precise a fit and rattle? Anyway, they look good so far and I really like the way the first link of the bracelet pivots directly about the spring bar so it drapes down over your wrist nicely. Anyway, suits my smaller wrist size. I asked William at Helson watches about the solid end links and he said they would be available when the second generation of the Sharkmaster 300 gets made - but no timeframe.
















I have a Borealis Estoril and some time if I get the chance I'll try make some comparisons in the comparison thread that exists. In the meantime, here's a profile image of the bezel edge and the domed crystal - the bezel grip reminds me of a larger version of the Precista PRS-18 that I also own. It gives the Helson a chunkier feeling on the wrist than the Borealis, it just feels like a slightly bigger watch despite being so similar in dimensions.


----------



## Paco II (Apr 25, 2010)

I never get tired of Helson lume.


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

Decided to add high polish to the bracelet that matches the case...





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

> Decided to add high polish to the bracelet that matches the case...


Good work, nicely done |>


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

Narc'd said:


> Good work, nicely done |>


Thank you 

I think I do like it a bit better.

Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Great strap pairing with the perlon 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

boatswain said:


> Great strap pairing with the perlon
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the suggestion.
Its very comfortable too, you get the perfect fit.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

No problem. Forgot it was even my suggestion!

What brand is that? Looks a wider weave than a Eulit Kristal. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

boatswain said:


> No problem. Forgot it was even my suggestion!
> 
> What brand is that? Looks a wider weave than a Eulit Kristal.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is double weave clockwork synergy.
I purchased 20mm eulit first but the one Holbens sent me was measuring between 18.5-19mm and i cant stand the gap so returned it and bought this one. I like it a lot. And its $12-13 shipped with pebble15 code on their site


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Cool. I’ll check those out. 

Love me some perlon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

Lovely day today for a stroll with the old mutt


----------



## animusolus (Aug 3, 2009)

Timing results from the beginning of the month:










So that's 4.4 sec gained. Since 5/2.

Mostly on the wrist (a day or two on the winder). Worn throughout the day and night.

Not gonna complain.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

Mine's been running about +3s/d since I got it 10 days ago. Can't complain about that.


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

Ok, so I haven't even been in a swimming pool yet with the Sharkmaster 300, the shower is the wettest I've got it so far (assuming you can actually get "wetter" that wet! LOL) but I know from previous experience that the extension offered by the style of ratcheting clasp that comes on the Sharkmaster 300's bracelet is not enough to fit over a wetsuit. It's fine for on the fly micro adjusting as your wrist swells with body temperature but sometimes you need a little more.

I forgot to take a side by side photo but here's an old image I have of a very similar style clasp with identical extension offered compared with a Seiko Marinemaster clasp:








Ignore the middle clasp in the below image, we're comparing the far left and far right clasps:








So I decided to fit the Marinemaster clasp to the Sharkmaster 300 bracelet. First thing to do was to swap the 12 o'clock side of the bracelet with the 6 o'clock side of the bracelet as the clasp side end piece is needed on the opposite side to fit the Marinemaster clasp and still look unmodified.

The next thing was to make a couple of little spacers so the other end of the bracelet can fit the Marinemaster clasp. I took some unused rivets and pulled out the cores, then cut the head of the aluminium rivet itself leaving me with a small aluminium tube. This was then taken down to size - it looks ugly in close up but it works fine and is hidden away beneath the clasp so it'll never be seen.








And now it fits the bracelet...








And offers over twice the extension...








Below is an old image of the same Marinemaster clasp on an End Mill bracelet showing the Seiko logo...








And I couldn't be happy with a Seiko logo fitted to a Helson watch so I ground it away as best as I could and rebrushed it.

You can see the depression where the logo used to be stamped but I can live with it.








And in the right light it disappears.








Anyway, that's what Sunday afternoons are for!:roll:


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Very industrious work and cool! Enjoy the mod.


----------



## The Red Goat (Jul 26, 2011)

Has anyone heard of a round 2 eta as of yet?
I missed out on a black no date “12”


----------



## DImGR (Jun 1, 2007)

here is one much improved
replaced chrome hands to white hands
relumed new hands to match the dial lume colour


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

DImGR said:


> here is one much improved
> replaced chrome hands to white hands
> relumed new hands to match the dial lume colour


Looks great. :-! I actually think I may prefer that over the ones they used. :think:


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

Great job!

Looks super good.

What lume did you use?

Cheers



DImGR said:


> here is one much improved
> replaced chrome hands to white hands
> relumed new hands to match the dial lume colour
> 
> ...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shelbygto2 (May 11, 2010)

I love the look but 40mm is to small for me. Hopefully Helson will put a 42 or 45 out soon!


----------



## SuperP (Aug 4, 2015)

shelbygto2 said:


> I love the look but 40mm is to small for me. Hopefully Helson will put a 42 or 45 out soon!


From my understanding Borealis is doing a 43,5mm version of the Estoril.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Any update on when they will be selling these with solid endlinks?


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

DImGR said:


> here is one much improved
> replaced chrome hands to white hands
> relumed new hands to match the dial lume colour
> 
> ...


Hi DImGR,

That's my watch in the photo's. Looks great! I wanted to improve the contrast between the dial and chrome hands that disappear unless they catch the light the right way and it seems to have worked going by the photo's. Looking forward to getting the watch back on my wrist, thanks for doing the work for me:-!


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

> I love the look but 40mm is to small for me. Hopefully Helson will put a 42 or 45 out soon!


The bezel is 41.5mm which is fairly close to your 42mm minimum so it may work for you? It's the same diameter as a Borealis Estoril 300 but the watch wears a bit chunkier on the wrist due to the taller grip on the bezel.


----------



## pigmode (Nov 2, 2017)

Narc'd said:


> Hi DImGR,
> 
> That's my watch in the photo's. Looks great! I wanted to improve the contrast between the dial and chrome hands that disappear unless they catch the light the right way and it seems to have worked going by the photo's. Looking forward to getting the watch back on my wrist, thanks for doing the work for me:-!


Fantastic. If only it came that way oem.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Thinking about this one again...wondering if i would love it more than my departed Estoril. 

The tall lug shoulders caught me by surprise and how flat the case top is on the Estoril. It’s still such a great design. 

Is the black dial pretty dark and rich or does it wash out to a greyish tone in direct light?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

> Is the black dial pretty dark and rich or does it wash out to a greyish tone in direct light?


My watch is in the mail after getting the hands modded so I can't go check immediately, but from memory the dial is a very dark, graphite grey in direct sunlight. Maybe when I get it back I can do some side-by-sides with my black Estoril for you. Personally, I find the Estoril wears a little smaller - from the front both watches share similar dimensions but from the side the Helson is 1mm taller and the bezel grip design makes it a chunkier watch. Then again, off the top of my head I think the ETA2824 is about 1mm taller than the Miyota 9015 so that partly explains it. I've never handled an Omega Planet Ocean or the new vintage Seamaster 300 (the latest bong watch) but my Sharkmaster 300 reminds me of those two newer Omegas in side profile if you check out images of those watches online.

The bezel action on my Estoril is very nice but it's beaten by the Sharkmaster 300 - the Helson gets the nod for ease of use in the water too. I haven't dived with it but in the swimming pool and snorkelling with neoprene gloves on that taller bezel has it's advantages.

Crystal distortion on the Helson is far, far more pronounced that the Borealis- depending on your point of view this can be a good or bad thing. Personally I like both, being so similar and owning both models this distortion coupled with the chunkier bezel/profile of the Helson helps differentiate the models.

Edit: The above should have read "Bond watch" not "bong watch" - whatever that is!


----------



## Blackdog (Apr 27, 2007)

Narc'd said:


> Hi DImGR,
> That's my watch in the photo's. Looks great! I wanted to improve the contrast between the dial and chrome hands that disappear unless they catch the light the right way and it seems to have worked going by the photo's. Looking forward to getting the watch back on my wrist, thanks for doing the work for me:-!


That's one interesting mod. Not "homage" correct, but I can clearly see how the contrast is improved.

I have a set of white plongeur hands from Yobokies that I might consider trying in mine....


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

> That's one interesting mod. Not "homage" correct, but I can clearly see how the contrast is improved.


Here's a photo of the standard Sharkmaster 300 before getting it modified. It shows how the polished hands disappear against the dial when they don't catch the light and all you can see of them is the lume paint down their centres. This is what I wanted to rectify by getting the white hands fitted - it means the entire hands will be visible at all times giving a larger surface area visible compared to before.









Because the seconds hand is white in colour as per the original 60's Omega, white hour and minute hands will match perfectly with the aesthetic, even if as you say they are not "homage" correct. The dial text being white in colour only helps things further.

The photo above shows the new white hands that I sent to DImGR on here along with the watch to have them fitted and the white lume removed and repainted with new lume to match the original hands and dial colour. Looking forward to receiving the watch soon, thanks DImGR ( Relume Services )


----------



## Blackdog (Apr 27, 2007)

Narc'd said:


> The photo above shows the new white hands that I sent to DImGR on here along with the watch to have them fitted and the white lume removed and repainted with new lume to match the original hands and dial colour.


May I ask where you bought the white hands ? Yobokies version of the MOD hands don't seem to look correct...

Do you plan to dive with yours ?

I looked under the hood of mine and really liked the quality construction. Movement properly mounted with a steel spacer, screws and tabs. And the 4 gasket crown/tube design. It all spells serious diver to me.

I think I will give it a chance underwater this Summer.


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

boatswain said:


> Thinking about this one again...wondering if i would love it more than my departed Estoril.
> 
> The tall lug shoulders caught me by surprise and how flat the case top is on the Estoril. It's still such a great design.
> 
> ...


Its a rich inky/jetblack dial. I love it. My favorite black dial on any watch I had.
Wsh my Nacken dial is this kind of black
Let me know if you need me to take better pictures and how


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

> May I ask where you bought the white hands ? Yobokies version of the MOD hands don't seem to look correct...
> 
> Do you plan to dive with yours ?
> 
> ...


My watch will be used in the water, dive, snorkelling, swimming and boats.

I got the hands from ebay store "raffles-time" but had to get them relumed as they didn't match the dial. https://www.ebay.com/itm/All-White-Sword-PLOPROF-Watch-Hands-Seamaster-Milsub-ETA-2824-2836-movement/162796881569?hash=item25e77346a1:g:bosAAOSwBRFaLQxP


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Thanks for the thoughts Narc'd and pics Duckadiesel.

The black does look nice and rich as you say. Not too grey at all. Very well done.

I thought if I ever got one I would go blue but if the black is that dark and rich I think I would have to go that way...

Thanks guys I will keep pondering and enjoying your pics and thoughts!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

I have to put my 2 cents for the blue! 










... that often looks black lo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## animusolus (Aug 3, 2009)

DuckaDiesel said:


>


Double-D, I REALLY wish you hadn't posted this pic, 'cause now I'm gonna hafta get me one of those MN straps...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

animusolus said:


> Double-D, I REALLY wish you hadn't posted this pic, 'cause now I'm gonna hafta get me one of those MN straps...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep its a sweet combo. 
Also recommend perlon


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

I still wished the blue to be lighter, it looks black like 95% of the time. or maybe a funky Helson Colour like Orange, Yellow or MOP


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Received yesterday. Brought the bracelet with to work to size it however I firgot to bring a second screwdriver


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Lume works


----------



## Blackdog (Apr 27, 2007)

This one has a strong vintage vibe on a shark mesh. It definitely suits the style.


----------



## pigmode (Nov 2, 2017)

Day 3 on a preowned black/ 12 dial/ no date. 

Since the Estoril V1 is no longer in my possession, I can't go into detail but it seems I prefer the aesthetic considerations Helson made on the Sharkmaster. Love the ink black dial. Really like the crystal dome shape. Its optical distortions can be bothersome but looks to be a good trade off, considering the not insignificant positive effects the dome has on the overall aesthetics of the SM300.

I also like the longer, narrower hour indictors. My bezel is about a half click off at due north. 

Took it for a short dive yesterday on the N. Shore of Oahu. None of my pics came out unfortunately. Will try to get few shots in shortly.


----------



## pigmode (Nov 2, 2017)

For a diver I like the utility and wrist presence of the BC285, which flares out to 22mm at the lugs. Its not uncomfortable per se, but for myself its not the most comfortable either. There's a Shiznit N80 sitting on my desk, that I'm sure will eventually see service.

Not the best perspectives to judge size but that's flattish 7" wrist.


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

I got my watch back from getting the hour and minute hands replaced with white ones and the lume matched for colour.























The aim was to eliminate those times when polished hands fail to catch the light and all that you can see is the lume paint in the centre. Here's a side by side of my Armida A9 300m with almost the same polished sword hands as originally fitted to the Sharkmaster 300, this shows them catching the light well, ideally the way they'd always look...








...and when they don't catch the light. This is actually harder to capture in a photo but I guess most of you guys understand what I mean.








The white hands remain fully visible, regardless of the direction of the light. And of course the white bordered hands match the original white seconds hand and the white dial print - it looks OEM to my eyes. True, not the same as an original 1960's Omega Seamaster 300 but then again, this isn't an Omega, it's a Helson and the side profile of the bezel makes it it's own watch to a degree already anyway.

Lume is the same colour on the hands as the dial - this is what I sent them away for. I haven't tested the longevity of the new lume on the hands but I'm not a lume fanatic so it's not really a major concern for me one way or another. Matching colour in normal daylight was my first concern.








A few pages back I put up a post about how I removed the stamped Seiko logo from a Marinemaster ratcheting clasp and fitted it to the Sharkmaster bracelet.















To do this I had to make up little spacers. They can't been seen while wearing the watch but do look a little ugly in close up in a photo.








While the watch was away having the new hands done, I ordered a second clasp side end link from Helson for $20.00. I fitted this to the remaining clasp side to replace my uglier spacers for a factory look.








This end piece had a larger diameter hole through it's centre so I was able to use a fatter spring bar to attach it to the clasp. I've used collarless Marathon spring bars throughout because I like their slightly longer end protrusions, so clasp to bracelet and bracelet to watch.








And because I'm borderline OTT OCD I gave the spring bars a good soak in silicone oil to coat the internal springs to give them a better chance at fighting off corrosion from water, particularly salty sea water.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Looks great |>


----------



## DImGR (Jun 1, 2007)

glad you like it


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

> glad you like it


Looks great, just the way I wanted it. Many thanks :-!


----------



## Blackdog (Apr 27, 2007)

Narc'd said:


> While the watch was away having the new hands done, I ordered a second clasp side end link from Helson for $20.00. I fitted this to the remaining clasp side to replace my uglier spacers for a factory look.
> View attachment 13236749
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice indeed.

I didn't know you could order the end links. I would like to get one. I guess you have to email William directly, correct ? With a pair of those you could potentially use any 18mm clasp from Strapcode, for example. I'm not a big fan of the ratcheting one: I find it a bit too long and odd seating at the extension end...

Also interested in those spring bars. Do they fit the lugholes without enlarging ? Mind telling me where to buy some ?


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

> I didn't know you could order the end links. I would like to get one. I guess you have to email William directly, correct ? With a pair of those you could potentially use any 18mm clasp from Strapcode, for example. I'm not a big fan of the ratcheting one: I find it a bit too long and odd seating at the extension end...
> 
> Also interested in those spring bars. Do they fit the lugholes without enlarging ? Mind telling me where to buy some ?


Correct, to order the end link you will have to email William and request he send you an invoice for what you want. I imagine once you have it then you should be good to go regarding a different clasp, that's pretty much as I did.

I got the spring bars from Amazon.com but I only see the 18mm and 22mm in stock there at the moment https://www.amazon.com/MARATHON-Swiss-Stainless-Shoulderless-Spring/dp/B00K7CBN3O/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1529533465&sr=8-3&keywords=marathon+20mm+spring+bars. You'll get them on ebay too: https://www.ebay.com/itm/MARATHON-Stainless-Steel-Spring-Bars-20mm-Military-Spec-WP003005-Set-of-2-NEW/123170624324?epid=1162671156&hash=item1cad8a9344:g:43EAAOSwrklVRkPR They fit the lug holes without modification, just slip straight in.


----------



## Blackdog (Apr 27, 2007)

Narc'd said:


> Correct, to order the end link you will have to email William and request he send you an invoice for what you want. I imagine once you have it then you should be good to go regarding a different clasp, that's pretty much as I did.
> 
> I got the spring bars from Amazon.com but I only see the 18mm and 22mm in stock there at the moment https://www.amazon.com/MARATHON-Swiss-Stainless-Shoulderless-Spring/dp/B00K7CBN3O/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1529533465&sr=8-3&keywords=marathon+20mm+spring+bars. You'll get them on ebay too: https://www.ebay.com/itm/MARATHON-Stainless-Steel-Spring-Bars-20mm-Military-Spec-WP003005-Set-of-2-NEW/123170624324?epid=1162671156&hash=item1cad8a9344:g:43EAAOSwrklVRkPR They fit the lug holes without modification, just slip straight in.


Thanks for the info ! I just ordered the last pair of spring bars from the ebay vendor. Those were expensive for a pair of bars ! But somehow I will feel more confident with those pins, specially when using the shark mesh.

End link is coming my way and I have a 18mm Strapcode button chamfer clasp in a Turtle jubilee I'm not using right now. I'll try that one first, if it shows promise I'll choose among the SC options one for the SM300.

It's really a quality watch !


----------



## G4_Chrono (Jan 22, 2014)

Narc'd said:


> I got my watch back from getting the hour and minute hands replaced with white ones and the lume matched for colour.
> 
> View attachment 13236675


I love what you have done with the hands and bracelet Narc'd, well done . . a man after my own heart with those mods.

Im trying to resist the desire for the Helson 300. A couple of things I didn't like about the estoril 300 when I had it - the grey dial and the Miyota movement - are rectified with this one.

Does anybody know if the case / bezel / crystal are 'serviceable' on the Helson?
The Estoril 300 was not - crystal hot glued in place and bezel issues meant a complete case swap.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

G4_Chrono said:


> I love what you have done with the hands and bracelet Narc'd, well done . . a man after my own heart with those mods.
> 
> Does anybody know if the case / bezel / crystal are 'serviceable' on the Helson?
> The Estoril 300 was not - crystal hot glued in place and bezel issues meant a complete case swap.


The Estoril 300 V2 has a different design and the bezel is now serviceable. I don't know about the crystal.


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

G4_Chrono said:


> I love what you have done with the hands and bracelet Narc'd, well done . . a man after my own heart with those mods.
> 
> Im trying to resist the desire for the Helson 300. A couple of things I didn't like about the estoril 300 when I had it - the grey dial and the Miyota movement - are rectified with this one.
> 
> ...


Interesting question about the crystal. Agree on the bezel now being removable but don't know about crystal. Having said that, even got glued it should be manageable for a watchmaker...

Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

The bezel on the Sharkmaster 300 is removable - please bare in mind I have never done this as I haven't had the need to as of yet. It is possible to get a spare from Helson, hence me saying it is removable. A spare sapphire bezel insert on it's own is $80.00 and the entire bezel assembly costs $130.00. I was concerned I may smash a sapphire bezel off some rocks or something in the sea so I order a complete spare bezel at the time I got my watch.
















Here's the click spring and bezel retaining spring.
















The crystal is pressed into a standard I-gasket and the case back gasket appears to be "Viton" material judging by the green colour (I've not had the need to open the case back so far either, it was only opnened when I had the hands modified)
















I inquired about getting crown gaskets but was unable to get them. It would be nice to get hold of the small gasket you can see when you unscrew the crown, there's also a compression gasket inside the crown that would be nice to have - possibly an entire new crown needed for this one? And I presume there's an O-ring between the crown stem and stem tube to retain water resistance with the crown unscrewed and that would be nice to have too. If anyone gets these parts or finds out the dimensions so they can be ordered from a watch parts supplier then please let me know or post up here. I don't need them but they are nice to have so you can keep the watch in top top condition in a few years time.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Nice. It’s a good feeling to be able to look after a watch long term. A challenge I sometimes close my eyes to when lured in by the latest new hot micro. Some have great post sales services support and plans, others...not so much. 

Certainly both of my most expensive watch purchases have taken in to account service over the long term. 

Nice work Narcd


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## G4_Chrono (Jan 22, 2014)

@Narc’d you are awesome!
Thanks for sharing this info . . Exactly what I hoped for both bezel and crystal. I have never had a Helson before but the quality of this piece is speaking to me . . This is not helping me to not buy the Helson!

That is a great setup you have for keeping the watch in top condition.

Re gaskets / o rings. I use cousinsuk for parts, they sell many specs and sizes so yes, if you know the original size you should be able to get replacements.


----------



## Kiel (Jan 7, 2009)

I like that that the bezel construction looks so easy and solid.


----------



## Blackdog (Apr 27, 2007)

Excellent information about the bezel and crystal ! Thanks Narc'd. I see the bezel is the classic Seamaster design. Indeed looks solid and well built.

Everything about this watch is good quality and well built. I always check the WR of my watches, and the results with the wet tester were inconclusive on this one, air trapped under the bezel assembly can be deceiving. 
So I removed the movement and did a proper wet test: compressing the watch case in water for a 1/2 hour at 7 bar, and do a condensation test after. Needless to say, everything was just fine. But here are some under the hood pictures I took, to complement Narc'd excellent info:

Crown/tube design is top notch. There are two o-rings inside the tube as primary protection, a flat gasket inside the crown, and a fourth o-ring outside the tube to protect the threads. All in all, pretty much a "trip-lock". Narc'd already mentioned the Viton case back gasket.
I haven't check the sizes, but I am pretty sure that all these gaskets are standard sizes and can be bought from sites like Cousins.
















The movement is correctly mounted with a steel spacer, tabs and screws.









And another nice detail is that the (genuine) ETA 2824 has the better Incablock shock protection. So probably an Elaboré grade ?









It is a quality watch in all respects, and IMO definitely worth the asking price. I'm very happy with this purchase.


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

^^^ Great job |>


----------



## Blackdog (Apr 27, 2007)

Narc'd said:


> ^^^ Great job |>


Thanks ! With your excellent info on the bezel this completes the deconstruction of the Sharkmaster 300.

FWIW, after being so positively impressed by the SM300, I also bought the Shark Diver 38 in Titanium. I'm happy to say that it has the same type of movement, movement attachment, crown/tube construction and case back gasket. So, quality seems to be consistent across the different models.


----------



## Blackdog (Apr 27, 2007)

Guys, just fooling around here....

What do you think of the Planet Shark mod ? I'm not totally sold, but I had the hands floating around and had to try them...)

(Narc'd, I know what you're going to say... Yes, it's even less readable than the stock hands, but kinda cool or not ?)


----------



## G4_Chrono (Jan 22, 2014)

More pictures please!

And did you happen to measure the dial size?


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Blackdog said:


> Guys, just fooling around here....
> 
> What do you think of the Planet Shark mod ? I'm not totally sold, but I had the hands floating around and had to try them...)
> 
> (Narc'd, I know what you're going to say... Yes, it's even less readable than the stock hands, but kinda cool or not ?)


Looks good to me. :-!


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

> (Narc'd, I know what you're going to say... Yes, it's even less readable than the stock hands, but kinda cool or not ?)


But "Blackdog", it's even less readable than the stock hands!!! LOL

Actually, I think it looks pretty good to be honest. Omega design style hands in an Omega design style watch so it kinda works doesn't it? Definitly a way to make the watch "yours" and a little different :-!

I think that the Borealis Estoril bezel grip kept closer to the original 1960's Omega than the Helson. I never handled a Planet Ocean in person, only seen images and videos online but the Sharkmaster 300 bezel reminds me more so of the Planet Ocean bezel from the side than the vintage Seamaster 300 - so the PO hands are not entirely out of place. Image below borrowed from the web to demonstrate what I mean:









Also similar to the reissue Seamaster (Bond Spectre model)








And then the Sharkmaster 300


----------



## Blackdog (Apr 27, 2007)

Narc'd said:


> But "Blackdog", it's even less readable than the stock hands!!! LOL
> 
> Actually, I think it looks pretty good to be honest. Omega design style hands in an Omega design style watch so it kinda works doesn't it? Definitly a way to make the watch "yours" and a little different :-!
> 
> ...


That's very true. Actually many of the design elements of the 60s SM have found their way into the PO design. 
This handset is the one used by the immediate predecessor of the 164.024. And were meant for the sandwich dial with the wedge markers.

The markers on the Shark are too big for these hands. They get lost and are very difficult to read under many light situations, even though the hands are faceted and not flat... The PO hands follow the same design, but are bolder.



Narc'd said:


> Also similar to the reissue Seamaster (Bond Spectre model)
> View attachment 13250443


I bought these handsets from Ofrei some time ago.
I have a set of these hands too (the minute hand is pure dauphine) ! but the lume area is even smaller.

Another cons I've found: the lume is greener than the markers under light, and significantly weaker in the dark. To be used, I would have to relume them.

I was not convinced at all, so I reverted the mod and went back to the stock hands. I think the only mod worth making about the hands is the one you did.

But the experimenter in me has been satisfied, I HAD to try those hands in this watch...


----------



## Perseus (Mar 25, 2010)

I'm thinking about buying one to replace a Omega 300 I sold and your picture might have pushed me over the top!!!



Jguitron said:


> I have to put my 2 cents for the blue!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

Perseus said:


> I'm thinking about buying one to replace a Omega 300 I sold and your picture might have pushed me over the top!!!


Awesome!

Always happy to enable my fellow WIS! 

Please do show us when and if you get it 

I totally love this one. I think you will too.

Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blackdog (Apr 27, 2007)

G4_Chrono said:


> More pictures please!
> 
> And did you happen to measure the dial size?


Sorry, missed this one. Dial size is 29mm. Dial aperture on case is 28mm.


----------



## ean10775 (Nov 8, 2012)

For those of you that have the blue dial variant, is it just the dial that is blue (with a black sapphire bezel) or is the bezel blue as well?


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

ean10775 said:


> For those of you that have the blue dial variant, is it just the dial that is blue (with a black sapphire bezel) or is the bezel blue as well?


All is blue. And I have to say they match very well.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blackdog (Apr 27, 2007)

Jguitron said:


> All is blue. And I have to say they match very well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like the way you polished the bracelet. Would you mind sharing the process ?


----------



## ean10775 (Nov 8, 2012)

Jguitron said:


> All is blue. And I have to say they match very well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm, in that case, I may have to wait and see if the black no date comes back into stock, although I do like that its a darker navy and not a bright blue.


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

Blackdog said:


> I like the way you polished the bracelet. Would you mind sharing the process ?


Since you're turning one finish into another, the whole bracelet has to be refinished.

First the side links are buffer to a near mirror finish. This removes most of the brushing of the center aspect of the links. Which is fine.

Next is the polish to mirror finish.

Third step is taping up the mirror finish with polimide tape and apply the brushing finish to the center links.

Last step is the high gloss polish of the whole bracelet.

I honestly think anything short of that won't make you happy.

I do think it matches the watch better! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blackdog (Apr 27, 2007)

Jguitron said:


> Since you're turning one finish into another, the whole bracelet has to be refinished.
> 
> First the side links are buffer to a near mirror finish. This removes most of the brushing of the center aspect of the links. Which is fine.
> 
> ...


Thanks, it's how I figured it would be done.

A couple more questions if you don't mind, for the mirror finish did you go straight to the polishing wheel or did you fine sand the existing brushing to a finer grain first ?
And for the final brushing of the center links, what kind/grit of wheel did you use ? I still need to buy one...

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

My pleasure. 

In general industry has gone away from sanding. Nowadays a felt buff wheel and heavy cutting compound is the first step. This is the longest most intense part. The end result will be based on what you do in this case. 

Then white compound on a cotton wheel. 

The finish can be done with 220 grit but ideally there a wheel called Artiflex which is great for bracelets. That’s what I used. 

I hope this helps


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

Blackdog said:


> Thanks, it's how I figured it would be done.
> 
> A couple more questions if you don't mind, for the mirror finish did you go straight to the polishing wheel or did you fine sand the existing brushing to a finer grain first ?
> And for the final brushing of the center links, what kind/grit of wheel did you use ? I still need to buy one...
> ...


Sorry, forgot to quote you. Please see my previous post.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paco II (Apr 25, 2010)

Time for an update. Been a few months and still love this watch. I wear it exclusively on Barton canvas, which for me adds to the look. It's been keeping quite accurate time, maybe +/- 2 SPD, which is fantastic. I was waiting a long time for this homage, and Helson knocked it out of the park.


----------



## pigmode (Nov 2, 2017)

Captain Ahab seal-of-approval for the Sharkmaster 300 . I'm not so much into switching around watch straps, but might give a ToxicNATO ****znit a try.


----------



## mucart (Jul 4, 2016)

Paco II said:


> Time for an update. Been a few months and still love this watch. I wear it exclusively on Barton canvas, which for me adds to the look. It's been keeping quite accurate time, maybe +/- 2 SPD, which is fantastic. I was waiting a long time for this homage, and Helson knocked it out of the park.


To bad - this one is sold out


----------



## Blackdog (Apr 27, 2007)

I'm just back from a couple of weeks dive trip to the Red Sea. 

I took with me my usual favourite watch for diving, a Seiko SRP Turtle, and the Sharkmaster 300.

I think that the Helson is my new favourite !

Legibility is superb, not too thick, and the bezel grip and action are just perfect !

Wore it on a Borealis ISO style rubber band, IMO just about the perfect diving strap.

This is one hell of a watch ! Very happy with it.


----------



## animusolus (Aug 3, 2009)

Checking in with a lume shot... still loving this thing on the bracelet...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blackdog (Apr 27, 2007)

animusolus said:


> Checking in with a lume shot... still loving this thing on the bracelet...


I agree, the bracelet suits the watch very well. I don't mind the hollow endlinks. Tolerances are tight and they don't rattle significantly.

I'm not too convinced by the clasp, though. It is well made, but IMO it wears a bit thick.


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

Checking in as well 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## animusolus (Aug 3, 2009)

Is it just me, or is anyone else surprised that none of the online watch publications (HODINKEE, Worn & Wound, etc) has reviewed this watch?

Same with the YouTube folks...

Btw, my sharkmaster is still running well at -1 sec per day on the wrist...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jivetkr (Dec 6, 2011)

just got mine in the mail today. 

I have not bought a micro brand in a few years now & I cant believe how far they have come. The finishing on this watch is so nice. To my untrained eye its very close to my aqua terra although the omega brushing is finer.

I dont like this watch...I love it


----------



## jivetkr (Dec 6, 2011)

just got mine in the mail today. 

I have not bought a micro brand in a few years now & I cant believe how far they have come. The finishing on this watch is so nice. To my untrained eye its very close to my aqua terra although the omega brushing is finer.

I dont like this watch...I love it


----------



## animusolus (Aug 3, 2009)

jivetkr said:


> just got mine in the mail today.
> 
> I have not bought a micro brand in a few years now & I cant believe how far they have come. The finishing on this watch is so nice. To my untrained eye its very close to my aqua terra although the omega brushing is finer.
> 
> I dont like this watch...I love it


After 5 months, I've been VERY satisfied with mine. Great bezel, movement appears to have been well-regulated, good bracelet and great finishing. It's still tough to put on the winder.

That said, my wallet is feeling pretty threatened by Doc's Bahia. Do those watches come with some kind of discount on a marriage counselor? I'm getting close to whipping out the plastic...


----------



## walkaround (Jun 13, 2017)

Just received mine and am enjoying the fit, finish, domed sapphire crystal and lume. It is keeping +5 s/d out of the box.


----------



## cg_wilson2003 (Oct 10, 2011)

Looks good. It looks like Helson did a very nice job on these.


----------



## Blackdog (Apr 27, 2007)

I took a bit of a break from my new Seamaster 300 Master Coaxial and I'm back to my Helson "Planet Shark" for the weekend:









This is actually version 2.0 of the mod.

For Version 1.0 I used a set of cheap broad arrow hands that I bought some time ago from Ofrei. Hands were OK, but lume was useless.

I relumed them with some luminova stuff I had, but it was whiter in daylight and the lume was too weak compared to the C3 on the dial. I got some C3 and relumed them again, but with the removal, cleaning and general handling they had collected some scratches and the visible surfaces didn't look perfect anymore...

These on V2.0 are gen Omega PO 2500 hands, also from Ofrei (seconds hand is always the stock one).

With these the lume was perfect from the beginning: perfect colour match in daylight and same luminescence in the dark. Relatively expensive, but worth it.


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

The watch looks great with those PO hands, nice modification:-!


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

That looks very nice. Props |>


----------



## Blackdog (Apr 27, 2007)

Narc'd said:


> The watch looks great with those PO hands, nice modification:-!





mplsabdullah said:


> That looks very nice. Props |>


Thanks ! I liked the mod enough to spend a few more $ on the better hands... It would probably look "just a bit" better with a "12" dial, the big triangle makes the dial somewhat busier, but it's fine nonetheless.
The lumed area is a bit smaller than on the MOD handset, but the faceted hands help some with the "hands lost because of reflection" syndrome. Maybe even a bit more than the cheap hands (maybe these are a bit more 3D).


----------



## walkaround (Jun 13, 2017)

If you are looking for a SM300, they appear to be back in stock at Helson


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

walkaround said:


> If you are looking for a SM300, they appear to be back in stock at Helson


Cheers

Still curious here.

How are you folks finding they have done over time?

Still loving them?

I miss my Estoril and reckon this may be good fix.


----------



## walkaround (Jun 13, 2017)

I get a big smile every time I put mine on. Love the lume and keeps great time.


----------



## richterto (Oct 3, 2014)

I'm not seeing any reviews on YouTube about this watch for some reason. Are the well-known reviewers all steering away from homages?

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

richterto said:


> I'm not seeing any reviews on YouTube about this watch for some reason. Are the well-known reviewers all steering away from homages?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


Eh...maybe but I've seen the urban gentry review watches with the likes of the Lorier and also the NTH subs, so it could just be that Helson is under the radar of sorts. I mean I've heard brand owners love the watch and quality, which I can attest to.

It's basically a quality Helson watch, does it look like a watch that is way out of my budget? Yeah but everyday people wouldn't recognize that anyway, only Wis' lol.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## richterto (Oct 3, 2014)

kpjimmy said:


> Eh...maybe but I've seen the urban gentry review watches with the likes of the Lorier and also the NTH subs, so it could just be that Helson is under the radar of sorts. I mean I've heard brand owners love the watch and quality, which I can attest to.
> 
> It's basically a quality Helson watch, does it look like a watch that is way out of my budget? Yeah but everyday people wouldn't recognize that anyway, only Wis' lol.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


I'm sure the quality of the Sharkmaster 300 must be good. I bought a 42mm bronze Shark Diver 4 years ago and I've got no complaints about it. I love the vintage Seamaster look and was surprised to see that Helson has come out with an homage of it. I lost track of the microbrand scene over the last few years so I see now that multiple companies have also done a Seamaster homage.

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Blackdog (Apr 27, 2007)

Final mod. I think these hands look their best on an uncluttered dial...
(Changed from Triangle/Date to 12/No Date)


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

I didn't realise until just now that solid bracelet end links were available to replace the folded ones. https://helsonwatches.com/shop.php#!/Solid-endlink-for-Sharkmaster-300-1st-edition/p/123925127/category=31410344

Just ordered a set for my watch, they're $25.00 but there's a 15% discount at the moment with the code "XMAS18".















(Pic's courtesy of Helson)


----------



## Blackdog (Apr 27, 2007)

Narc'd said:


> I didn't realise until just now that solid bracelet end links were available to replace the folded ones. https://helsonwatches.com/shop.php#!/Solid-endlink-for-Sharkmaster-300-1st-edition/p/123925127/category=31410344
> 
> Just ordered a set for my watch, they're $25.00 but there's a 15% discount at the moment with the code "XMAS18".


Excellent news, just ordered a set for mine !!

I'm still liking this watch a lot (and happy I resisted the temptation of the SM600...)


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

It's about 9 years now since I actually got "into" watches. Everything I read online from that time or anything I watched on Youtube always praised solid end links on a bracelet and complained if a watch came with a bracelet that used folded end links - it was avoid it like leprosy! As as result I've never owned a watch with a folded end link bracelet until I got the Sharkmaster 300.

I honestly cannot tell what the problem is - mine doesn't rattle, it fits snugly between the lugs, no movement from it. Without flipping the watch over and looking underneath I can't tell it's a dreaded folded end link......so I just forked out on a set of solid end links to replace the perfectly good folded links I've just been praising! Why? Because I'm a watch idiot!:roll:


----------



## seedubs1 (Dec 22, 2017)

Is it just me, or are the numbers on the bezel insert pushed WAY to the outside? It's driving me nuts every time I look at these.

Other than that, these look awesome.


----------



## richterto (Oct 3, 2014)

Which model is "the" one to have? Date or no date? Black or blue? Triangle or 12? Too many choices!


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

richterto said:


> Which model is "the" one to have? Date or no date? Black or blue? Triangle or 12? Too many choices!


Whichever one you want to see on your wrist.


----------



## Blackdog (Apr 27, 2007)

I just noticed that the bracelet in gen 2 does not use screws anymore. It's some style of pins now for the removable links.

(BTW, just like stamped endlinks, nothing wrong with pins if implemented correctly. Just not so user friendly)


----------



## richterto (Oct 3, 2014)

Blackdog said:


> I just noticed that the bracelet in gen 2 does not use screws anymore. It's some style of pins now for the removable links.
> 
> (BTW, just like stamped endlinks, nothing wrong with pins if implemented correctly. Just not so user friendly)


Seems like one step forwards two steps back to go to solid end links but then to pins.

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Blackdog (Apr 27, 2007)

richterto said:


> Seems like one step forwards two steps back to go to solid end links but then to pins.


This is another myth of watchland.... Well implemented pins/collars can be safer than badly implemented screws, IMO.


----------



## richterto (Oct 3, 2014)

Blackdog said:


> This is another myth of watchland.... Well implemented pins/collars can be safer than badly implemented screws, IMO.


That may be true, but unless you're saying that Helson isn't any good at doing screw bracelets then it kind of is a step backwards since that's what it was before they changed it and it's more of a hassle to size.

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Blackdog (Apr 27, 2007)

richterto said:


> That may be true, but unless you're saying that Helson isn't any good at doing screw bracelets then it kind of is a step backwards since that's what it was before they changed it and it's more of a hassle to size.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


On the contrary. Helson's version of the screws for removable links was actually very good.

But not specially user friendly either, as you need to work with two screwdrivers, one at each side, while you hold everything with your third hand.....

Pins/collars are pretty easy to work on too, just need the appropriate tool (pretty inexpensive).

But I see your point how it can be perceived as a step back.


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)

I have the newest version of the bracelet and it doesn't us push pins, their actually mini spring bars in each link, bit of an odd choice but the watch is pretty impeccably done, so I'm happy with it


----------



## Triggers Broom (Jul 24, 2016)

SDGenius said:


> I have the newest version of the bracelet and it doesn't us push pins, their actually mini spring bars in each link, bit of an odd choice but the watch is pretty impeccably done, so I'm happy with it


The spring bar bracelet pins sounds like a daft idea, but it actually works very well. One link removed and one micro adjustment on the clasp and I have a perfect fit.


----------



## animusolus (Aug 3, 2009)

Finally got the SELs on a whim for my Sharkmaster 300 v1.0 ($20 with discount seemed like a no-brainer). I'll put up pics when I get home this evening.

I had to slightly modify one of them to get it to fit. The SELs were inexpensive, but I'd prefer to pay a little more to have a good fit without modification. Other than that, I think the solid links are great.

Did anybody else have difficulty installing the SELs? Thoughts?


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

> Did anybody else have difficulty installing the SELs? Thoughts?


Mine are still in the post being delivered to me but I'll let you know how they installed as soon as I get them.


----------



## Blackdog (Apr 27, 2007)

Narc'd said:


> Mine are still in the post being delivered to me but I'll let you know how they installed as soon as I get them.


I got the SELs last week.

No problem at all installing with the provided double-flange spring bars. But could not get the marathon shoulderless bars in.

And i'm happy to report that, as expected, from the top side they look exactly the same as the hollow EL.....


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

> No problem at all installing with the provided double-flange spring bars. But could not get the marathon shoulderless bars in.


That's a pity about the Marathon bars. That's what I'm currently running with my hollow end links. I love the long end pieces for the amount they penetrate into the lug. Makes the bracelet more "psychologically secure"!


----------



## Tbar (Feb 14, 2016)

Strange question but is anybody able to test the fit of this bracelet on a Speedmaster Pro?


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

> No problem at all installing with the provided double-flange spring bars. But could not get the marathon shoulderless bars in.
> That's a pity about the Marathon bars. That's what I'm currently running with my hollow end links. I love the long end pieces for the amount they penetrate into the lug. Makes the bracelet more "psychologically secure"!


I just tried my solid end links with the Marathon lugless spring bars. I could fit one side but on the other I could not get the end piece to fully penetrate the lug. I've elected to run the hollow end links with the Marathon bars - exact same look but I like the Marathon bars more.


----------



## Blackdog (Apr 27, 2007)

Narc'd said:


> I just tried my solid end links with the Marathon lugless spring bars. I could fit one side but on the other I could not get the end piece to fully penetrate the lug. I've elected to run the hollow end links with the Marathon bars - exact same look but I like the Marathon bars more.


That's the beauty of hollow endlinks. That little flexibility means your hole alignment tolerances can be a bit more relaxed.
I guess that a bit of light sanding on the inside of the endlinks holes might be enough to get the marathon springbars to fit. I may try this weekend.

I am still impressed by the quality of this watch. The machining and finishing of the case are excellent and the bracelet is very good too.

I bought a Shark Diver 40 before Christmas and I am seriously underwhelmed. It's not even in the same league. And to make things worse it fails the WR test. So I have requested Helson to return it for a refund.

Meanwhile the Sharkmaster easily holds its own even among some significantly more expensive pieces.


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

> And to make things worse it fails the WR test.


May I enquire what happened with your Shark Diver 40 and the failed WR test? It seems to use the standard Helson crown seals from the images I have seen (stem/stem tube seal, compression seal in the crown & dust seal). There's not a lot to go wrong with a case back seal provided it was installed correctly. Then that just leaves a dodgy crystal gasket. Without knowing any further details my guess is that you were unfortunate and happened to receive a watch with an ill assembled seal somewhere rather than an inherent flaw in the design.


----------



## Blackdog (Apr 27, 2007)

Narc'd said:


> May I enquire what happened with your Shark Diver 40 and the failed WR test? It seems to use the standard Helson crown seals from the images I have seen (stem/stem tube seal, compression seal in the crown & dust seal). There's not a lot to go wrong with a case back seal provided it was installed correctly. Then that just leaves a dodgy crystal gasket. Without knowing any further details my guess is that you were unfortunate and happened to receive a watch with an ill assembled seal somewhere rather than an inherent flaw in the design.


Indeed that was my reasoning when I ordered one even after the recent events with the Sharkmaster 600... standard design and parts, not much to go wrong.

And indeed again, it leaks at the crystal gasket. My first approach was to request some crystal gaskets from Helson, to replace locally, to which they agreed. But I was not happy.

As it happened with the SM600, the failure itself kinda proves that they're not testing the WR of the watches before delivery. And the sum of all factors (lower finishing quality on case and bracelet, half of the bracelet screws were loose, and even when tight some don't seat flush, and the WR failure) made me feel uncomfortable keeping the watch.

I'm not saying it's a flawed design. Just that the overall finishing quality is a notch or two below the SM300, and Helson's QC seems to be a bit lacking these days.

I'm still happy with my SM300, but I'm done with the brand for the time being.


----------



## nvrp813 (Sep 12, 2015)

Blackdog said:


> Indeed that was my reasoning when I ordered one even after the recent events with the Sharkmaster 600... standard design and parts, not much to go wrong.
> 
> And indeed again, it leaks at the crystal gasket. My first approach was to request some crystal gaskets from Helson, to replace locally, to which they agreed. But I was not happy.
> 
> ...


I'm considering another SD40 or the SM300. Really appreciate your honest assessment of the 2 watches. Certainly helped in my decision making.


----------



## G4_Chrono (Jan 22, 2014)

Does anyone know if the Helson SM300 bracelet will fit the Borealis Estoril 300?


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

I've heard it does!

Now keep in mind that the endlinks of the omega bracelet have to be adjusted for them to fit the SM300.

Some file them some use a dedicated cutter.










I'd be happy to fit bracelets with this machine if it's hallow endlinks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NotAMomentToLose (Oct 7, 2016)

A few days ago, I fell into a rabbit hole rooting around the net for pictures of straps to pair with my Watchco Omega Seamaster 300 and surfaced on this thread. I had no idea Helson introduced these these watches last year. I bought the Big Triangle-No Date and it arrived yesterday. It wears extremely well, and balances its weight perfectly on my (6.5 inch) wrist--like my Planet Ocean 2500.

The case finishing is amazing and I like that Helson decided not to close the loops on the 6 and 9. That attention to detail along the perfect placement and font of the lettering on the dial is what makes me pick this watch over all of the other homages out there. I really wish that Omega had kept this Seamaster design and only incrementally changed it through the years like Rolex did with the Submariner. I wear my Watchco Seamaster daily, but this Helson feels like what what the Ref. 165.024 Seamaster would be like today if Omega had decided to keep making it in the decades after it was introduced.

In any event, my collection of iconic military diver homages from the 50's 60's 70's and 80's is now complete.

View attachment 14041487


I also just ordered the 12-o'clock no date as a stand-in for my Seamaster when I'm out hiking or camping.


----------



## Jaguarshark (Apr 8, 2018)

The Lume on this watch is dare I say it brighter than Seiko.....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

NotAMomentToLose said:


> A few days ago, I fell into a rabbit hole rooting around the net for pictures of straps to pair with my Watchco Omega Seamaster 300 and surfaced on this thread. I had no idea Helson introduced these these watches last year. I bought the Big Triangle-No Date and it arrived yesterday. It wears extremely well, and balances its weight perfectly on my (6.5 inch) wrist--like my Planet Ocean 2500.
> 
> The case finishing is amazing and I like that Helson decided not to close the loops on the 6 and 9. That attention to detail along the perfect placement and font of the lettering on the dial is what makes me pick this watch over all of the other homages out there. I really wish that Omega had kept this Seamaster design and only incrementally changed it through the years like Rolex did with the Submariner. I wear my Watchco Seamaster daily, but this Helson feels like what what the Ref. 165.024 Seamaster would be like today if Omega had decided to keep making it in the decades after it was introduced.
> 
> ...


Very nice collection


----------



## rnosky (Jan 12, 2017)

Just picked one up on WUS and will post a pic.


----------



## 3-1-1 (May 15, 2018)

Just ordered the SELs for my Gen 1. But then I wore it on the bracelet today and am now wondering why I bothered. The hollow ELs look great and fit excellent, no rattle at all. 

Oh well .... I will always know what was under there and I guess that was reason enough for the upgrade. I'll like it that much better with the SELs and it was only 25 smackers


----------



## SpankyMcGee (Oct 15, 2018)




----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)

These just in. Scorpene showed last week and the HSM 300 yesterday. This is my 2nd Helson, I also have a brass SD 40. The feel and finish of this new one is simply outstanding. If I were to close my eyes and you dropped it in my hand I would guess it's a Breitling. It has that solid feel. Sizing the bracelet was a challenge until I developed some new techniques. The springbar type pins that are used are a new one on me. I will be putting it on the mesh eventually. It looks absolutely killer in some of the pics here. I'm a sucker for the mesh anyway.
And BTW, there's no way I'd close my eyes and let you put anything in my hand.


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

SpankyMcGee said:


>


Altered bracelet




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Does any one have this and the Borealis estoril? Any side by side pics for comparison?


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

Here you go... @AVS_Racing





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

^^ thanks, which do you like better? It seems like the Helson is bigger?


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Jguitron said:


> Altered bracelet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great! Which bracelet is this?


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

AVS_Racing said:


> ^^ thanks, which do you like better? It seems like the Helson is bigger?


Oh man, the case, including the bezel are better in the Estoril. The dial is better in the Helson.

I like them both big time to the point where I actually got a SM300...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

househalfman said:


> Looks great! Which bracelet is this?


It's the original bracelet but I refinished it. Added the high polish on the sides.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Jguitron said:


> It's the original bracelet but I refinished it. Added the high polish on the sides.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow! I could've sworn that's the bracelet that came with the railmaster. Great job!


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

househalfman said:


> Wow! I could've sworn that's the bracelet that came with the railmaster. Great job!


Thank you mate!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SpankyMcGee (Oct 15, 2018)

Jguitron said:


> Altered bracelet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice work!

I quite like the bracelet but I hate the clap.


----------



## Blackdog (Apr 27, 2007)

SpankyMcGee said:


> I quite like the bracelet but I hate the clasp.


I'm of the same opinion. The stock clasp wears funny. Too bulky.
I replaced with a strap code V-clasp.

Even though I'm no longer a fan of the brand, the SM300 is a very solidly built watch.

Still my favourite watch for diving: good bezel, good size and excellent readability.


----------



## SpankyMcGee (Oct 15, 2018)

Blackdog said:


> I'm of the same opinion. The stock clasp wears funny. Too bulky.
> I replaced with a strap code V-clasp.
> 
> Even though I'm no longer a fan of the brand, the SM300 is a very solidly built watch.
> ...


How difficult was it to switch? Can you post a photo please?


----------



## Watchguru58 (Apr 21, 2010)

AVS_Racing said:


> Does any one have this and the Borealis estoril? Any side by side pics for comparison?


I have owned both the Estoril and I currently have the Helson Sharkmaster 300 up for sale. The Helson is a much nicer watch then the Borealis IMHO. Just my two cents.


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

Watchguru58 said:


> I have owned both the Estoril and I currently have the Helson Sharkmaster 300 up for sale. The Helson is a much nicer watch then the Borealis IMHO. Just my two cents.


Both excellent watches.

IMO The Estoril sits better on the wrist, the bezel is thinner (height-wise) and overall the case seemed a notch better. The opposite is true about the dial.

I liked them both enough that I ended up getting the actual omega sm300










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blackdog (Apr 27, 2007)

SpankyMcGee said:


> How difficult was it to switch? Can you post a photo please?


Not difficult at all. But you need an extra clasp-side endlink from Helson.

Sorry, I do not have pictures. But Narc'd explained the process very well in the following two threads:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/helson-sharkmaster-300-a-4632649-48.html#post46089263

https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/helson-sharkmaster-300-a-4632649-51.html#post46333175

He used the Seiko MM300 clasp, but the process is the same for most of the Strapcode clasps as well.


----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)

SpankyMcGee said:


> Nice work!
> 
> I quite like the bracelet but I hate the clap.


I hate the clap too, very inconvenient. Maybe more spanking is called for.


----------



## Alex6340 (Sep 27, 2012)

The FedEx guy delivered it today.

I'm really please about it. It's really nice built and quality is very good.

Same remark as the other, the clasp is a bit bulky.

Is there a better alternative for it (clasp) which fits the bracelet?



















Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Time Lane (Jul 2, 2019)

For a diver I like the utility and wrist presence of the BC285, which flares out to 22mm at the lugs. Its not uncomfortable per se, but for myself its not the most comfortable either. There's a Shiznit N80 sitting on my desk, that I'm sure will eventually see service.


----------



## Alex6340 (Sep 27, 2012)

I'm only looking for another clasp.  
But thanks.

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)

Alex6340 said:


> The FedEx guy delivered it today.
> 
> I'm really please about it. It's really nice built and quality is very good.
> 
> ...


High five. You have excellent taste........ just like me.









The clasp is a little larger than some. But it doesn't bother me. I'm in short sleeves until November here in NC. Long sleeves may snag it........no biggie.


----------



## Blackdog (Apr 27, 2007)

Alex6340 said:


> I'm only looking for another clasp.
> But thanks.
> 
> Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


See my post #610 above.

A couple of Strapcode models are nice, like the V-clasp or Chamfer button. Or you could look for the Seiko MM300 clasp if you need a serious diver's extension.


----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)

Mesh, mesh, mesh, mesh, mesh,,,,,,,, like falling off a log.


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

Mesh looks great on this watch. Anymore pics from various angles?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)

powerband said:


> Mesh looks great on this watch. Anymore pics from various angles?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A couple wrist shots........my phone ran out of film.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Looks great! these SM300 style watches just beg for shark mesh. It was my favourite combo on my Estoril.


----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)

boatswain said:


> Looks great! these SM300 style watches just beg for shark mesh. It was my favourite combo on my Estoril.


Thanks, good to hear it from someone else. My judgement probably isn't the best. I like mesh on just about everything. I like the Estoril, too. Almost bought that. Fortunately, I had the opportunity to see them both together and hold them in my hand. The Helson seems more solid, not heavier necessarily, though it may be, but more substantial somehow. In another post I mentioned it felt like a Breitling and that's true. It feels like you could drive nails with it or use it as a weapon. I ordered one immediately after handling it. They would sell more if people could touch them. Sounds weird I know. You have handled dozens of watches. I'm sure there were some that when you first picked them up you went, "Whoa now! This is a serious watch." This one has that feel.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

slorollin said:


> Thanks, good to hear it from someone else. My judgement probably isn't the best. I like mesh on just about everything. I like the Estoril, too. Almost bought that. Fortunately, I had the opportunity to see them both together and hold them in my hand. The Helson seems more solid, not heavier necessarily, though it may be, but more substantial somehow. In another post I mentioned it felt like a Breitling and that's true. It feels like you could drive nails with it or use it as a weapon. I ordered one immediately after handling it. They would sell more if people could touch them. Sounds weird I know. You have handled dozens of watches. I'm sure there were some that when you first picked them up you went, "Whoa now! This is a serious watch." This one has that feel.


Oh yeah. Mesh for sure or a pass under style strap I think work best. But to be fair I haven't had a Helson 300 in hand or worn it on bracelet which I'm sure is also quite nice.

I feel like I will get back on the SM300 train somehow someday. I do miss my Estoril.

Like others I think have said I think ideal would be a Helson Dial in a Estoril case.

Perhaps if one of these surfaces used I could try it out. At this point I'm not sure if I'm ready to pay retail for it. Not because it's not decent value, just because my desire for one is less than that price currently.

Still I will continue to enjoy the pics and thoughts in this thread as they are great looking watches!

Enjoy folks


----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)

"Boatswain said",

"Perhaps if one of these surfaces used I could try it out. At this point I’m not sure if I’m ready to pay retail for it. Not because it’s not decent value, just because my desire for one is less than that price currently."

That's what I meant about holding one in your hand. That's what sold me. It feels like quality. YMMV


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

Looking for UPDATES FROM OWNERS. Some of you have owned this watch for a while now. Has this model been reliable and durable? 

Thank you.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

powerband said:


> Looking for UPDATES FROM OWNERS. Some of you have owned this watch for a while now. Has this model been reliable and durable?
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes and yes

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

Just parted with mine recently but I’d say totally yes on reliability and quality. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sculldogg86 (Feb 14, 2017)

powerband said:


> Looking for UPDATES FROM OWNERS. Some of you have owned this watch for a while now. Has this model been reliable and durable?
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Since I got it, mine has been on travels with me from home in Scotland to California, Tanzania on Safari, the Seychelles and Portugal for golf. It's indestructible, keeps good time and still looks amazing.


----------



## Semper Jeep (Jan 11, 2013)

powerband said:


> Mesh looks great on this watch. Anymore pics from various angles?





boatswain said:


> Looks great! these SM300 style watches just beg for shark mesh. It was my favourite combo on my Estoril.


I agree with others - this watch looks best on mesh. I wish that would have been the standard bracelet that this watch shipped with.

Photos of mine on mesh from when I first received it:




















powerband said:


> Looking for UPDATES FROM OWNERS. Some of you have owned this watch for a while now. Has this model been reliable and durable?
> 
> Thank you.


I've had mine since they were first shipped last spring and have had absolutely no problems with mine. It hasn't left the shark mesh bracelet since I put it on there and has held up well. I have way too many watches in my box so it doesn't get worn all that frequently, but I would still consider this one as part of my regular rotation.


----------



## Semper Jeep (Jan 11, 2013)

powerband said:


> Mesh looks great on this watch. Anymore pics from various angles?





boatswain said:


> Looks great! these SM300 style watches just beg for shark mesh. It was my favourite combo on my Estoril.


I agree with others - this watch looks best on mesh. I wish that would have been the standard bracelet that this watch shipped with.

Photos of mine on mesh from when I first received it:




















powerband said:


> Looking for UPDATES FROM OWNERS. Some of you have owned this watch for a while now. Has this model been reliable and durable?
> 
> Thank you.


I've had mine since they were first shipped last spring and have had absolutely no problems with mine. It hasn't left the shark mesh bracelet since I put it on there and has held up well. I have way too many watches in my box so it doesn't get worn all that frequently, but I would still consider this one as part of my regular rotation.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Were there any bezel issues with the Helson, I'm kinda interested to try one but I'm worried that there will be bezel paint being rubbed off by the bezel, that's why I sold my estoril


----------



## Paco II (Apr 25, 2010)

What does that mean, bezel paint being rubbed off by the bezel?



AVS_Racing said:


> Were there any bezel issues with the Helson, I'm kinda interested to try one but I'm worried that there will be bezel paint being rubbed off by the bezel, that's why I sold my estoril


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

^^

https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/borealis-estoril-300-a-2341002-168.html

There was an Estoril for sale recently with the same issue


----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)

AVS_Racing said:


> Were there any bezel issues with the Helson, I'm kinda interested to try one but I'm worried that there will be bezel paint being rubbed off by the bezel, that's why I sold my estoril


It's a sapphire bezel with the paint underneath. I don't see how it can rub off.


----------



## Blackdog (Apr 27, 2007)

AVS_Racing said:


> ^^
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/borealis-estoril-300-a-2341002-168.html
> 
> There was an Estoril for sale recently with the same issue


This is really funny: *"Initially, when he contacted Maria about this, she said it wasn't a warranty issue as using the watch in salt water or a pool may result in the ink dissolving."*

FWIW I have systematically used the Helson SM300 for diving (which involved sea and fresh water and operation of the bezel every time to reord dive time) and have not wxperienced any damage to the paint of the bezel insert.

Considering all the problems exhibited by the Helson SM600, the SM300 seems remarkably well made in comparison....


----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)

Re: Estoril....


Blackdog said:


> This is really funny: *"Initially, when he contacted Maria about this, she said it wasn't a warranty issue as using the watch in salt water or a pool may result in the ink dissolving."*


Whoa! I'd hate to think what could happen if you wore it in the shower or slept with it on.


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

I've got one incoming thanks to WatchRecon (I HATE you, WatchRecon!). Question: Has anyone tried the bracelet that comes with the Borealis Sea Storm on this? It looks quite similar, but w/o the "fiddly" and cumbersome clasp on the Helson. It might work with the Borealis solid end links, although it appears in looking at my Borealis bracelet that the solid end links could be removed; they're held in with screw pins...


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

Have we all REALLY had enough of the Helson Sharkmaster 300?! Well *I* haven't; still on the honeymoon after 2 1/2 days. Here's mine on an Erika's strap:







As the previous owner of two Watchco Seamaster 300's on 1171 bracelets (a friend still owns one of them as his daily driver), I always lusted after a Big Triangle Seamaster 300. I have to say that this one has totally "scratched that itch"; running at -1 spd, hacking movement (unlike the Omega Seamaster 300) matching lume on hands and indices (again, unlike the Watchco Omega Seamaster 300's, which bothered me so much that I sent the 2nd one to Jack @ IWW to be relumed, LOL), drilled lugs (again, unlike the original or Watchco Seamaster 300). The sapphire crystal is the cherry on the sundae; no - the Big Triangle is the cherry on the sundae; LOVE-LOVE!


----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)

TheGanzman said:


> I've got one incoming thanks to WatchRecon (I HATE you, WatchRecon!). Question: Has anyone tried the bracelet that comes with the Borealis Sea Storm on this? It looks quite similar, but w/o the "fiddly" and cumbersome clasp on the Helson. It might work with the Borealis solid end links, although it appears in looking at my Borealis bracelet that the solid end links could be removed; they're held in with screw pins...


You don't need no Borealis Storm bracelet.


----------



## t_mac86 (Jun 1, 2017)

Arrived yesterday, man that box sapphire is truly spectacular!


----------



## t_mac86 (Jun 1, 2017)

Trying it out on an MKS real sailcloth strap, fits really well with the whole vintage diving theme!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Nice combo with the sail cloth we’ll done


----------



## Triggers Broom (Jul 24, 2016)

These are nice enough but I'm planning on moving mine on as I've now bought another blue dial diver.



[url


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

Still loving mine









I came across this video on YouTube, "Royal Navy Clearance Divers (1969)" and you can see the original Omega Seamaster 300's being worn on their G10/NATO straps. It's actually hard to recognise the watch but when you freeze the video you can recognise the "big triangle" dial.


----------



## Mikefable (Feb 26, 2019)

I’m searching for a sharkmaster 300, can anyone comment on the lume quality? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

Mikefable said:


> I'm searching for a sharkmaster 300, can anyone comment on the lume quality?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lume is impressive!


__
http://instagr.am/p/Bmltyy-n2IB/

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Triggers Broom (Jul 24, 2016)

Mikefable said:


> I'm searching for a sharkmaster 300, can anyone comment on the lume quality?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's very good.


----------



## Paco II (Apr 25, 2010)

Still rocking my 300 on Barton Canvas. I switch up the colors from time to time. Perfectly complements the watch. And when water is calling, I switch to Barton silicone, which is pretty nice as well (not a lint trap).


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

Still my (current) favorite, now on a VERY authentic-looking and exceptionally comfortable vintage aftermarket bracelet, compliments of "squinky". It is SO close in looks & feel to an Omega 1039, though this is actually better built:







It wasn't cheap, but as we've all heard before - "The strap (or bracelet) makes the watch..."


----------



## Mikefable (Feb 26, 2019)

Triggers Broom said:


> These are nice enough but I'm planning on moving mine on as I've now bought another blue dial diver.
> 
> 
> 
> [url


I'll definitely take it off your hands!
Sent you a message

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex6340 (Sep 27, 2012)

TheGanzman said:


> Still my (current) favorite, now on a VERY authentic-looking and exceptionally comfortable vintage aftermarket bracelet, compliments of "squinky". It is SO close in looks & feel to an Omega 1039, though this is actually better built:
> View attachment 14361665
> 
> It wasn't cheap, but as we've all heard before - "The strap (or bracelet) makes the watch..."


Looks really good. What is the brand of this bracelet?

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

Alex6340 said:


> Looks really good. What is the brand of this bracelet?
> 
> Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


Thanks Alex! Here's a link to Bill Mahoney - aka "squinky" eBay auction for same: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Flat-link-1960s-watch-bracelet-compatible-with-Omega-SM300-Speedmaster-6-sold/163316513546?hash=item26066c3b0a:g:rFsAAOSw3-9cKQ02:sc:USPSFirstClass!92673!US!-1

To be clear - I have absolutely NO affiliation with this seller, other than to be a (repeat) customer; I have met him and he's a great guy though!


----------



## Paco II (Apr 25, 2010)

It honors the Helson to put a bracelet on that costs the same amount! 



TheGanzman said:


> Thanks Alex! Here's a link to Bill Mahoney - aka "squinky" eBay auction for same: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Flat-link-1960s-watch-bracelet-compatible-with-Omega-SM300-Speedmaster-6-sold/163316513546?hash=item26066c3b0a:g:rFsAAOSw3-9cKQ02:sc:USPSFirstClass!92673!US!-1
> 
> To be clear - I have absolutely NO affiliation with this seller, other than to be a (repeat) customer; I have met him and he's a great guy though!


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

Paco II said:


> It honors the Helson to put a bracelet on that costs the same amount!


I DID choke on the price like a big horse pill, but eventually I "swallowed it", LOL...

I've had two Watchco Omega Seamaster 300's, both on 1171's, and have seen/handled a number of Seamasters and Speedmasters on 1039's - the quality and comfort of this bracelet surpassed ALL of them. Fair warning: If you DO buy this bracelet for your Helson, there WILL be some end link "massaging" needed to get it to fit, but it ain't rocket surgery - you'll have to open up the end link "hoops" a bit to make your spring bar of choice (I used the EXCELLENT Marathon spring bars on mine, for the record) fit through...

The watch/bracelet combo hugs my wrist like a leech now, which *I* personally like...


----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

My hankering for a sm300 diver is building again. I may need fro try the Helson after previously doing the Borealis. 

Perhaps it’s time to keep an eye on the used listings for a good deal.


----------



## Paco II (Apr 25, 2010)

I enjoy mine so much I am considering picking up the blue dial.



boatswain said:


> My hankering for a sm300 diver is building again. I may need fro try the Helson after previously doing the Borealis.
> 
> Perhaps it's time to keep an eye on the used listings for a good deal.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Paco II said:


> I enjoy mine so much I am considering picking up the blue dial.


Which version do you have now?


----------



## Paco II (Apr 25, 2010)

Black/Date/Triangle



boatswain said:


> Which version do you have now?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Paco II said:


> Black/Date/Triangle


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

As a guy who has owned two Watchco Omega Seamaster 300's, and always YEARNED for a Big Triangle No Date Omega Seamaster 300, I have to say that I have been nothing but impressed with mine - to the extent that I wouldn't trade "even-up" for the aforementioned! The C3 lume is outstanding (although it was great on the Watchco too, but one problem with the Watchco variants is that the lume on the hands almost ALWAYS does not match the lume of the dial indices (that may not bother some people, but it sure bothered ME). Also, the movement doesn't "hack" which is a PITA. Acrylic crystal of the Omega seemed extra-prone to scratches/white marks. Finally, I have to tip my hat to Helson in opting for DRILLED LUGS!

Mine has been keeping COSC time; -1 spd - since I got it - I see it as a long-term keeper, especially w/the cool 1039 clone bracelet that it's on now, which dresses it up just enough to wear as an evening/go out to dinner watch...


----------



## sculldogg86 (Feb 14, 2017)

boatswain said:


> My hankering for a sm300 diver is building again. I may need fro try the Helson after previously doing the Borealis.
> 
> Perhaps it's time to keep an eye on the used listings for a good deal.


I had the Borealis and the Helson at the same time, did a comparison post a while back on this thread if you can be bothered to search for it!

TLDR version: still have the Helson, not the Borealis


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

sculldogg86 said:


> I had the Borealis and the Helson at the same time, did a comparison post a while back on this thread if you can be bothered to search for it!
> 
> TLDR version: still have the Helson, not the Borealis


That's good to know.


----------



## Mikefable (Feb 26, 2019)

Just ordered mine from Hong Kong! Couldn’t stand waiting for one to pop up in the recon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Mikefable said:


> Just ordered mine from Hong Kong! Couldn't stand waiting for one to pop up in the recon.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sweet

What version is on its way?


----------



## Mikefable (Feb 26, 2019)

boatswain said:


> Sweet
> 
> What version is on its way?


12 marker black with date! They are currently out of blue dates. I talked to them and they said about 2 weeks they'll have some more in! I just noticed you were gonna start looking for one lol.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikefable (Feb 26, 2019)

Picking between the triangle and 12 marker was the most stressful decision I’ve had to make lately. Both are great!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikefable (Feb 26, 2019)

I had a borealis as well but sold it off. I loved it just couldnt stand the dial


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Mikefable said:


> 12 marker black with date! They are currently out of blue dates. I talked to them and they said about 2 weeks they'll have some more in! I just noticed you were gonna start looking for one lol.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great choice! But as you alluded to they all are really.

For my part I've been eyeing them all along. But I have some things coming in soon that will keep the SM300 simmering on the back burner for awhile unless something too tempting pops up.

So for now I will continue my vicarious enjoyment!


----------



## Mikefable (Feb 26, 2019)

Ordered on Tuesday and got it today! Helson customer service FTW










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Congrats!


----------



## euro-rs (Aug 23, 2014)

@Mikefable 

Really good looking watch. I bought two Helson Turtles in the past month (different dials) and love them. I can't believe how good they are for the money. Sharkmaster 300 is next on my list, and I too am laboring over "triangle vs. 12 o'clock" but think Triangle in black (no date) is the way to go for the proper 1960's tool watch look.


----------



## euro-rs (Aug 23, 2014)

@Mikefable 

Really good looking watch! 

I bought two Helson Turtles in the past month (different dials) and love them. I can't believe how good they are for the money. Sharkmaster 300 is next on my list, and I too am laboring over "triangle vs. 12 o'clock" but think Triangle in black (no date) is the way to go for the proper 1960's tool watch look.


----------



## Mikefable (Feb 26, 2019)

euro-rs said:


> @Mikefable
> 
> Really good looking watch. I bought two Helson Turtles in the past month (different dials) and love them. I can't believe how good they are for the money. Sharkmaster 300 is next on my list, and I too am laboring over "triangle vs. 12 o'clock" but think Triangle in black (no date) is the way to go for the proper 1960's tool watch look.


Thank you! That was definitely my toughest decision! You aren't lying a bit about the bang for the buck! Customer service is amazing as well. I think I ordered it on a Tuesday and it made it to Louisiana by Friday!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

> Really good looking watch. I bought two Helson Turtles in the past month (different dials) and love them. I can't believe how good they are for the money. Sharkmaster 300 is next on my list, and I too am laboring over "triangle vs. 12 o'clock" but think Triangle in black (no date) is the way to go for the proper 1960's tool watch look.


Regarding the "big triangle versus 12" - I once owned two Borealis Estorils at the same time, one with the 12, one with the big triangle. I found at night that at a glance while the dial was glowing, the big triangle version was every so slightly faster to get in the correct orientation, ie: where 12 o'clock is, and therefore made telling the correct time a touch faster. Really splitting hairs here but that was my experience. My Sharkmaster 300 is the big triangle version.


----------



## Paco II (Apr 25, 2010)

I love the passionate conversations about 12 versus triangle!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I love the big triangle. 

Part of my likes the symmetry of the 12 for a dated option


----------



## canni01 (Oct 13, 2016)

euro-rs said:


> @Mikefable
> 
> Really good looking watch. I bought two Helson Turtles in the past month (different dials) and love them. I can't believe how good they are for the money. Sharkmaster 300 is next on my list, and I too am laboring over "triangle vs. 12 o'clock" but think Triangle in black (no date) is the way to go for the proper 1960's tool watch look.


I second this, excellent watches for the price point.

I do love the look of the turtles. How do you feel about the height? They look to sit very high off the wrist.


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

> I love the big triangle.
> 
> Part of my likes the symmetry of the 12 for a dated option


Totally agree that on the date models then the "12 at 12" looks the nicer option than the big triangle for the symmetry of having numerals at "all four corners". While I'll always opt for the no date model where that choice is available, if I was going down the route of having a 3 o'clock date window then I'd most likely take the 12 over the triangle (despite what I already mentioned about the night time orientation improvement of the big triangle).


----------



## Mikefable (Feb 26, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phamdang2411 (Jan 1, 2019)

anyone with 6.3 inch wrist  afraid it will look small on my skinny wrist


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

6.5" wrist if that's any help


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

Silly question for you guys. I’ve been considering getting one of these, but heard that the removable links use springbars instead of screws or push pins. I don’t think I’ve had a watch before that uses springbars on the links. Are they difficult to remove?


Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

Bloom said:


> Silly question for you guys. I've been considering getting one of these, but heard that the removable links use springbars instead of screws or push pins. I don't think I've had a watch before that uses springbars on the links. Are they difficult to remove?
> 
> Sent from a van down by the river...


Mine are screws. The only spring bars in links I've come across is the full metal Casio.

Here is a picture 









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Paco II (Apr 25, 2010)

It'll look fantastic.



phamdang2411 said:


> anyone with 6.3 inch wrist  afraid it will look small on my skinny wrist


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

kpjimmy said:


> Mine are screws. The only spring bars in links I've come across is the full metal Casio.
> 
> Here is a picture
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info and pic. I think the versions being sold now have springbars instead of screws. I reached out to Helson for confirmation but haven't heard back yet.

Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

Bloom said:


> Thanks for the info and pic. I think the versions being sold now have springbars instead of screws. I reached out to Helson for confirmation but haven't heard back yet.
> 
> Sent from a van down by the river...


Ah...will mine is from the initial run. So hollow end links and expandable clasp.

Now I wanna know and see these new bands!

Ok I see the new pics and looks like what you said! The spring bars in that pic shows that.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

kpjimmy said:


> Ah...will mine is from the initial run. So hollow end links and expandable clasp.
> 
> Now I wanna know and see these new bands!
> 
> ...


I'm still trying to wrap my head around how springbars work on bracelet links instead of standard screws or pins. Seems like adjusting them might be more difficult this way.

Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

Bloom said:


> I'm still trying to wrap my head around how springbars work on bracelet links instead of standard screws or pins. Seems like adjusting them might be more difficult this way.
> 
> Sent from a van down by the river...


My full metal Casio has spring bars in the links and at first I was also skeptical. But after wearing it, it was fine. It was actually easy to add and subtract links....in the Casio'e case anyways.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikefable (Feb 26, 2019)

I’ll check mine when I get home and update!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

Mikefable said:


> I'll check mine when I get home and update!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Despite being unsure of how to adjust the links, I ordered one this morning. It honestly looks stunning, and I couldn't resist. Worst case scenario, I'll take it to a jeweler and have them size it for me.

Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## Mikefable (Feb 26, 2019)

One of my absolute favorites! You won’t be disappointed! I don’t wear bracelets so as soon as I got mine I popped it off and went on a strap. I’ll check it out though! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

Mikefable said:


> One of my absolute favorites! You won't be disappointed! I don't wear bracelets so as soon as I got mine I popped it off and went on a strap. I'll check it out though!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sweet; I'm totally looking forward to it. BTW, I went with the blue 12/6/9 date.

Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

It's here!!









Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## italy7 (Dec 14, 2014)

Bloom said:


> It's here!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good on the mesh, is that helson mesh also?

Btw what do you think of the spring bar sizing on bracelet you were inquiring about?

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

italy7 said:


> Looks good on the mesh, is that helson mesh also?
> 
> Btw what do you think of the spring bar sizing on bracelet you were inquiring about?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Hey, so the mesh is one I've had for years; can't remember where I sourced it. Glad I had it because I didn't want to mess with the link springbars; just seemed like a bit of a hassle, and I honestly think this one is tailor made for a mesh bracelet.

Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Bloom said:


> It's here!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks fantastic!


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

boatswain said:


> Looks fantastic!


Thanks Boatswain; it really is something else in person!!

Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Bloom said:


> Thanks Boatswain; it really is something else in person!!
> 
> Sent from a van down by the river...


It's still in my list, hence my lurking around here 

Keep the pics and thoughts coming


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Reordered a new one, black 12 dial. It's that good and the sale was tempting.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Tanjecterly said:


> Reordered a new one, black 12 dial. It's that good and the sale was tempting.


Classic 

Did you have one before?

Man I need to get on this one some day.


----------



## italy7 (Dec 14, 2014)

boatswain said:


> Classic
> 
> Did you have one before?
> 
> Man I need to get on this one some day.


Was so close to pulling the trigger on it also. It was between this and an Odin, decided to go with this just was waiting for the next sale. Waited a while and lost the feeling, it sure is nice though.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

boatswain said:


> Classic
> 
> Did you have one before?
> 
> Man I need to get on this one some day.


Yes, B. I had one earlier when they first came out. I later sold it for reasons I don't remember now, but probably due to raising funds for something else or other.

I liked it. The lume, in my opinion, was good, not great, especially compared to the NTH subs that I have. It's a homage close to the original Omega iteration. When I saw pictures of old Omega Seamasters, they seemed to all have 12s so that's the version I went with, then and now. I also have an NTH Odin in my collection. The Odin is more of a modern take on the Seamaster, and has the advantage of great lume. I think both will be fine in my collection, one more closer to the original iteration and the other a more modern take.


----------



## italy7 (Dec 14, 2014)

^interesting T. 

Im under the impression the helson has great lume didn't think the Odin was that superior...

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)

Tanjecterly said:


> When I saw pictures of old Omega Seamasters, they seemed to all have 12s so that's the version I went with, then and now. I


Granted, this isn't a "300" but it's pushing 20 years old now..........

























Edit: prolly should have posted a pic of the Omega that showed the triangle a little better. will update later.
And I would be interested to hear if there's a difference in the lume between the old and new Helsons. Mine seems pretty bright.

Edit 2: A little "big triangle" action as promised


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

Tanjecterly said:


> Yes, B. I had one earlier when they first came out. I later sold it for reasons I don't remember now, but probably due to raising funds for something else or other.
> 
> I liked it. The lume, in my opinion, was good, not great, especially compared to the NTH subs that I have. It's a homage close to the original Omega iteration. When I saw pictures of old Omega Seamasters, they seemed to all have 12s so that's the version I went with, then and now. I also have an NTH Odin in my collection. The Odin is more of a modern take on the Seamaster, and has the advantage of great lume. I think both will be fine in my collection, one more closer to the original iteration and the other a more modern take.


Interesting feedback. I was originally looking at purchasing an NTH Odin and then saw that Helson was having a sale. I currently own a NTH Nacken Renegade vintage, and in addition to that model having one of the most unique dials in my collection, the lume is as (Tanjecterly mentioned) outstanding. I'd always liked the looks of the Helson Seamaster 300 but felt it was just a bit out of my price range. With their current sale however, it brought it down to $20 less than the NTH Odin. Given I already have an NTH model, going for the Helson just made more sense.

As for lume, the NTH Nacken Renegade might stay brighter for a longer period of time, but it's really negligible. I don't have a picture, but side by side, initially both it and the Sharkmaster 300 are absolute torches. My Sharkmaster was still legible this morning at 4:30, with the one caveat that the lumed bezel was completely dark. I think both the bezel and dial markings on the NTH will stay visible throughout the night, but again, it's negligible as you can still tell the time on both watches deep into the early hours of the morning.

I still may pick up a black Odin at some point down the road, but right now, I'm completely smitten with the Sharkmaster 300, as it's probably about as close as I'll get to an Omega for the foreseeable future. I love the case shape and polished / brushed finish. It's also one of the best looking watches I've seen when mounted on a sharkmesh bracelet.










Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I like the blue!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

SM300 looks great on mesh, but already have this Skindiver on mesh and it Really needs it more


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

Tanjecterly said:


> I like the blue!


Me too!! It's really versatile as in certain lighting it looks black, so it's almost like having both colors (black and blue) in one model. Definitely happy with the shade of blue that Helson chose.

Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

Monday blues...









Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)

No one really needs to know the date on a Tuesday.


----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

Lovin' this new arrival









Sent from my Nokia 7 plus using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

These are wonderful watches and there are at least 8 variations of them....triangle, 12, blue, black, date or not.


----------



## timekepr (Oct 5, 2015)

Just received my Blue, Triangle, No Date. Love it.


----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

Still looking good









Sent from my Nokia 7 plus using Tapatalk


----------



## zainabdulrahman (Sep 20, 2014)

Thanks Monsieurs arislan and slorollin, my Black Big Triangle No Date came in this morning 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)

Yep, it's a Big Triangle Black No Date kinda' day. If the wind lets up a bit we'll get some stripers.

















Edit: this is my first attempt of the infamous "watch and shoe" shot. I lost my balance and almost fell in. It's harder than it looks! LOL


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

Okay - You guys are gonna MAKE me grab MY Big Triangle No Date Black Sharkmaster 300 out of my watch winder and wear IT today, aren't you? After I already chose my Helson Fifty Fathoms "Index" dial C3 No Date - Sigh...

These First World Problems are SO upsetting to my delicate psyche, LOL!


----------



## Blackdog (Apr 27, 2007)

Even though my romance with the brand has faded significantly, I still like this one very much ! It's my actual diving watch.


----------



## jivetkr (Dec 6, 2011)

Very fond of how my new strap looks on here.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikefable (Feb 26, 2019)

jivetkr said:


> Very fond of how my new strap looks on here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mind if I ask, is that an Erika's swift or one of the amazon versions? Looks tremendous and I am thinking of ordering one for my helson

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

zainabdulrahman said:


> Thanks Monsieurs arislan and slorollin, my Black Big Triangle No Date came in this morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats mate. It truly is a lot of watch for the money.

Sent from my Nokia 7 plus using Tapatalk


----------



## zainabdulrahman (Sep 20, 2014)

For me, this is where the fun begins... trying it out on different straps...


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## zainabdulrahman (Sep 20, 2014)

Blackdog said:


> Even though my romance with the brand has faded significantly, I still like this one very much ! It's my actual diving watch.
> 
> View attachment 14570415


Whoaaaaa! New hands!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mikefable (Feb 26, 2019)

Mine is still up for sale in the forum (pretty awesome price) if someone is looking


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## italy7 (Dec 14, 2014)

Mikefable said:


> Mine is still up for sale in the forum (pretty awesome price) if someone is looking
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great deal for someone!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

Mikefable said:


> Mine is still up for sale in the forum (pretty awesome price) if someone is looking
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You're gonna miss it after it's gone...


----------



## Mikefable (Feb 26, 2019)

TheGanzman said:


> You're gonna miss it after it's gone...


I know, I know. Unexpected expense came about though so I need some funds

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## walking_line (Dec 25, 2018)

Oh man, if only it were a triangle no-date, I'd be down. Nice price for sure.


----------



## Mikefable (Feb 26, 2019)

walking_line said:


> Oh man, if only it were a triangle no-date, I'd be down. Nice price for sure.


I had a hard time deciding between the 12 or triangle, they both look amazing but I went with the numeral bc I love the font they used for them.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

Mine, now in "Halloween Livery" - Helm 3 ring Zulu:


----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)

TheGanzman said:


> Mine, now in "Halloween Livery" - Helm 3 ring Zulu:
> View attachment 14584055


Giants and Orioles colors.


----------



## DevilDoc19 (Oct 29, 2019)

Mikefable said:


> Mine is still up for sale in the forum (pretty awesome price) if someone is looking
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


PM sent


----------



## Mikefable (Feb 26, 2019)

DevilDoc19 said:


> PM sent


Just saw it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DevilDoc19 (Oct 29, 2019)

Mikefable said:


> Just saw it!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks!


----------



## jivetkr (Dec 6, 2011)

Its one of Erikas Swift straps. I dont see it on her site anymore, but if you can get one, do it. I have a few of hers & its my favorite.


----------



## Horatio (Jul 15, 2009)

Blackdog said:


> Even though my romance with the brand has faded significantly, I still like this one very much ! It's my actual diving watch.
> 
> View attachment 14570415


Nice. How is it that you have broad arrow hands on yours?


----------



## Blackdog (Apr 27, 2007)

Horatio said:


> Nice. How is it that you have broad arrow hands on yours?


I believe you checked my earlier posts in this thread, and so you know: Ofrei.
Summary: 1st mod were aftermarket hands that had to be re-lumed with C3 to match the dial. 
2nd mod are genuine Omega PO2500 hands, that match the dial perfectly, in daylight and in the dark. Also from Ofrei. Kinda expensive, but I like the end result.
The white seconds hand is the Helson stock one.


----------



## Horatio (Jul 15, 2009)

Blackdog said:


> I believe you checked my earlier posts in this thread, and so you know: Ofrei.
> Summary: 1st mod were aftermarket hands that had to be re-lumed with C3 to match the dial.
> 2nd mod are genuine Omega PO2500 hands, that match the dial perfectly, in daylight and in the dark. Also from Ofrei. Kinda expensive, but I like the end result.
> The white seconds hand is the Helson stock one.


Nope. Have seen most of this thread now and still going but haven't seen that. Not sure which mod I saw but it looked great. Thanks.


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

So, I emailed Helson and asked, they responded stating that a new batch of these Sharkmaster 300s is expected to be ready in July.


----------



## gr8sw (Jun 14, 2006)

very happy new owner... thanks WUS :-!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

gr8sw said:


> very happy new owner... thanks WUS :-!


Love it!


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

A few more Sharkmaster 300 models were just announced along with a restocking.

I like the blue & white one!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

That white dial is very fun.


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

Hrm... So new models announced, but all of them are no-date variants. 
Well, damn.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

...and the sale was only for a few days!
The dial IS awesome on this watch, though. I'll give it that.
I can see this "one day" being on my wrist


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I’ve asked for date version.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

No date is a pass for me, also I prefer the cleaner Triangle markers


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

I like these new versions. And "no date" is a big plus for me. But I am a "big triangle" fan, so my wallet is safe. For now.
As for sales, check. Maybe there is a Dragon Boat Festival sale, or is that only Armida?


----------



## 3-1-1 (May 15, 2018)

I hate buying from Helson without a promo code because they come around fairly often.
But they were down to the last white & blue one, so I jumped in. Seems like its destined to be a rare combo that may not come around again. And I don't mind full price as much when I am confident it will be a long term keeper. And I am confident about that on this one. Had a black big triangle one of these before and really loved it. I only moved it because I found it getting lost and unworn in a group of black dial / black bezel divers. Safe and versatile, but just too boring. This all-white one though will occupy a unique place in the collection. Just what I was looking for in an excuse to re-acquire one.


----------



## 3-1-1 (May 15, 2018)

One thing I really do appreciate about Helson ... always willing to do some short runs of interesting colors, combos, materials to go along with the standard blacks and blues.


----------



## jjmc87 (Apr 12, 2020)

Any one pick up the vintage black dial version? Would love to see some in the flesh pics, not 100% if I love it the vintage lume


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

jjmc87 said:


> Any one pick up the vintage black dial version? Would love to see some in the flesh pics, not 100% if I love it the vintage lume


I did. It's awesome, but I really miss having a date function.

















Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## Crazy Cajun (Oct 19, 2006)

Bloom said:


> I did. It's awesome, but I really miss having a date function.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pic, beautiful watch!


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Was able to pick up the blue date from Helson in the recent sale. I wasn't keen on the 12 no dates they had and they offered me the last blue date they had on hand. I bought it although I wasn't sure I'd like the blue. Well I like it and am glad I gave it a shot. It's a very dark blue almost black. Only in direct sunlight do you see any hint of blue. To me that provides me with visual interest in my collection which is comprised mainly off black. And the date is something useful for me.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Tanjecterly said:


> View attachment 15351081
> Was able to pick up the blue date from Helson in the recent sale. I wasn't keen on the 12 no dates they had and they offered me the last blue date they had on hand. I bought it although I wasn't sure I'd like the blue. Well I like it and am glad I gave it a shot. It's a very dark blue almost black. Only in direct sunlight do you see any hint of blue. To me that provides me with visual interest in my collection which is comprised mainly off black. And the date is something useful for me.


Yes!



I swear we have the same watch brain


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

boatswain said:


> Yes!
> 
> 
> 
> I swear we have the same watch brain


I also have a blue date version (numbers) which is awesome. It can almost look black in certain lighting.










Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Tanjecterly said:


> Was able to pick up the blue date from Helson in the recent sale. I wasn't keen on the 12 no dates they had and they offered me the last blue date they had on hand. I bought it although I wasn't sure I'd like the blue. Well I like it and am glad I gave it a shot. It's a very dark blue almost black. Only in direct sunlight do you see any hint of blue. To me that provides me with visual interest in my collection which is comprised mainly off black. And the date is something useful for me.





Bloom said:


> I also have a blue date version (numbers) which is awesome. It can almost look black in certain lighting.
> 
> Sent from a van down by the river...


Very nice, gents! ?

You made my "slave to date windows" brain very happy and I love dark blue that's almost black!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

That's the colour I wished my departed estoril was


----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)

Big triangle black no date on mesh over bird **** on copper.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Bloom said:


> I also have a blue date version (numbers) which is awesome. It can almost look black in certain lighting.


I REALLY like the look of this one!
If they had it in real blue...royal (cobalt) blue, I would buy it today.
Do they ever make it in that color???

Also, I'd prefer it on a more "normal" stainless steel bracelet...which I'm sure they have.
Thanks


----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)

watchman600 said:


> Also, I'd prefer it on a more "normal" stainless steel bracelet...which I'm sure they have.


 The mesh is after-market and the mark of an accomplished, capable, highly intelligent, ruggedly handsome, ............. etc, etc.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

@slorollin What about the other part of my comment... 
Do you know the answer to my question: 
I REALLY like the look of this one!
If they had it in real blue...royal (cobalt) blue, I would buy it today.
Do they ever make it in that color???


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

watchman600 said:


> @slorollin What about the other part of my comment...
> Do you know the answer to my question:
> I REALLY like the look of this one!
> If they had it in real blue...royal (cobalt) blue, I would buy it today.
> Do they ever make it in that color???


Here's another pic of mine to give you another look at the blue they're using. It's pretty dark, more of a navy blue. 









Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)

watchman600 said:


> @slorollin What about the other part of my comment...
> Do you know the answer to my question:
> I REALLY like the look of this one!
> If they had it in real blue...royal (cobalt) blue, I would buy it today.
> Do they ever make it in that color???


 No, I've never seen that, just the dark blue and there's a new white one with blue markings. You might want to check out some NTHs. The Odin is very similar and is available in a lighter blue.


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

slorollin said:


> No, I've never seen that, just the dark blue and there's a new white one with blue markings. You might want to check out some NTHs. The Odin is very similar and is available in a lighter blue.


What slorollin said. The blue NTH Odin sounds like it's what you're looking for.

Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Bloom said:


> Here's another pic of mine to give you another look at the blue they're using. It's pretty dark, more of a navy blue.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that the SAME watch? It looks much more blue in that picture.
--
I think the FACT that it can look black in some light / situations,
is WHY I prefer a royal/cobalt blue...that always looks a beautiful blue.
Don't get me wrong, I like and wear black watches too. 
But that is why if I buy a blue watch, I want it to LOOK blue


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

watchman600 said:


> Is that the SAME watch? It looks much more blue in that picture.
> --
> I think the FACT that it can look black in some light / situations,
> is WHY I prefer a royal/cobalt blue...that always looks a beautiful blue.
> ...


Yes, it's the same watch as the previous picture I posted (blue one, not the vintage lume one).

Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Bloom said:


> What slorollin said. The blue NTH Odin sounds like it's what you're looking for.
> 
> Sent from a van down by the river...


I will have to take a look at the odin.
I JUST got a amphion vintage gilt.

Also, Borealis Estoril makes a VERY similar style...
(but that blue was SMURF blue...that my wife made fun of when I showed her the picture).

Or MAYBE Helson will come out with a royal/cobalt blue one in the near future.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

The Odin has an "over-sized triangle" which I really don't like. The blue Helson does NOT.
(off topic a little, but the Vanguard looks pretty good).
Does anyone know if Helson will come out with a royal/cobalt blue?
I guess I can email them...but I'm not in any hurry.
It's a beautiful watch...and I like it in blue.
If it always looked as blue as your last picture, that would be fine.
---
Zelos "midnight blue" mako3 was the same problem for me.
I like my blue watches to be BLUE. (in all lights)
I have enough black watches that look black 
---
Thanks for the help.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

The blue Helson is navy blue. The color varies according to sunlight. It sounds more as if you want a blue Odin NTH. That one is more of a Mediterranean blue and looks at home in the beaches of the south of France.


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

Tanjecterly said:


> The blue Helson is navy blue. The color varies according to sunlight. It sounds more as if you want a blue Odin NTH. That one is more of a Mediterranean blue and looks at home in the beaches of the south of France.
> View attachment 15352154
> View attachment 15352155
> View attachment 15352156
> ...


Seeing your big triangle makes me second guess my choice for the numbers version. Yours looks awesome!!

Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

These aren't the same watch...since they have a big triangle...that I don't like...same "problem" with the Odin.
I really like the other blue one you showed us, without the big triangle. But not if it looks black in some light.
Thanks


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Not too many 12 SM 300 homages around other than the Helson. So I'd suggest that you contact Helson and ask about a lighter blue version of the 12. Just an idea. GL!


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

Some other pics I have of my blue one. 

















Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Bloom said:


> Seeing your big triangle makes me second guess my choice for the numbers version. Yours looks awesome!!
> 
> Sent from a van down by the river...


It's really a guess. Both are good. I had a 12 before but preferred the big triangle. But really both are a good selection.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Blue on a sunny day.


----------



## 3-1-1 (May 15, 2018)

Yep... very pleased...


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

SDGenius said:


> I have the newest version of the bracelet and it doesn't us push pins, their actually mini spring bars in each link, bit of an odd choice but the watch is pretty impeccably done, so I'm happy with it


 Does anyone have any tips or suggestions for the spring bar pin and collar system? With the tools I have I am unable to get the spring bars to release. I don't see a guide as to which side (arrows etc) and my pin and collar tools are just not engaging. So any information is appreciated.


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

If they are springbars, you'd have to compress 'em from both sides, no?


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

X2-Elijah said:


> If they are springbars, you'd have to compress 'em from both sides, no?


And how to extract?


----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)

Tanjecterly said:


> Does anyone have any tips or suggestions for the spring bar pin and collar system? With the tools I have I am unable to get the spring bars to release. I don't see a guide as to which side (arrows etc) and my pin and collar tools are just not engaging. So any information is appreciated.


 Yeah, it's an ingenious but PITA system that requires new techniques. You have to compress both of the spring loaded pins on a given link simultaneously. I used a feeler gauge to hold one side in while I pushed on the other side. Another idea I toyed with was using a piece of a playing card to do that. The feeler gauge technique worked fairly well, however.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

slorollin said:


> Yeah, it's an ingenious but PITA system that requires new techniques. You have to compress both of the spring loaded pins on a given link simultaneously. I used a feeler gauge to hold one side in while I pushed on the other side. Another idea I toyed with was using a piece of a playing card to do that. The feeler gauge technique worked fairly well, however.


Fun. Just what I wanted to do on a Friday morning. Thanks, I'll give it a shot.

I"m thinking my local watchmaker won't enjoy this resizing so I'll spare him.


----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)

I'ts been a while, but I think I also used some Scotch tape to hold things in alignment while reassembling and re-compressing those pins. You really need about 4 hands.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Have I mentioned that I hate Helson right now?


----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)

By the time you're done you'll have developed a bit of a technique. I hope you get it sized right on the first try. Good luck.

P.S It strikes me that now might be a good time to think about that dive strap or shark mesh. lol


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

watchman600 said:


> I will have to take a look at the odin.
> I JUST got a amphion vintage gilt.
> 
> Also, Borealis Estoril makes a VERY similar style...
> ...


FYI - There's literally one Blue Odin left available in the world, at Serious Watches in the EU.









NTH Odin Blue Date


The NTH Odin Blue Date is a high quality diving watch. The technical aspects are very impressive: double domed sapphire glass with an AR coating, 300m (30ATM) water resistance, a 120 click uni-directional bezel and of course a great Made in Japan automatic movement, the Miyota. cal. 9015...




www.seriouswatches.com














Tapatalk is all natural. Wash in cold water and tumble dry on low heat. Some talk shrinking may occur.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Success. IMO this was more trouble than it was worth bit I'm glad it's over and done with.


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

Wait they have the new sharmaster 300s with date window out? The shop only shows no-date variants...


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

Tanjecterly said:


> Success. IMO this was more trouble than it was worth bit I'm glad it's over and done with.
> View attachment 15373876


I have the same model except with numbers instead of the big triangle. I went for the sharkmesh on mine as I didn't want to mess with those crazy links.

Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

X2-Elijah said:


> Wait they have the new sharmaster 300s with date window out? The shop only shows no-date variants...


No. This was a one time thing. When they were/are offering the no date variants, they offered me the date version but only in blue although I'd contacted them months ago for a date black triangle. The sale pushed me over so I got it. I'm pleased with it. You need to reach out to Helson to see if they can source you a date version.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Bloom said:


> Some other pics I have of my blue one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for taking more pictures and sharing them with me.
This is a great looking watch. Is it available or will it be available in a few months?
I can't get anything to show up on their website.

@docvail I DO like the lighter shade, cobalt/royal blue of the NTH Odin, 
more than this navy blue of the Helson that might look like black in some light.
But, I really like the dial without the "big triangle" at the 12:00 position.
Thank you for thinking of me, though. I appreciate it. 
Looks like you are having fun on the beach. Enjoy your vacation!


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

watchman600 said:


> Thank you for taking more pictures and sharing them with me.
> This is a great looking watch. Is it available or will it be available in a few months?
> I can't get anything to show up on their website.
> 
> ...


Sorry, I've had this one for about a year. Not sure if / when Helson will bringing these back.

Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Bloom said:


> I have the same model except with numbers instead of the big triangle. I went for the sharkmesh on mine as I didn't want to mess with those crazy links.
> 
> Sent from a van down by the river...


Actually it's not that bad. Just have not to confuse the links that attach to the watch head with the regular links. They don't look different other than the regular springbars don't fit the regular links. I made the mistake of attaching a big hole link in the middle of the bracelet with a small springbar. After I realized what I'd done, I had to take apart the bracelet to look for the missing end link and make sure it was separated from the others when I reattached. Like I said, more trouble than it was worth, but the results are good. I am now comfortable with the spring bar links. So.....YMMV.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

The black and blue Odin are good options. They strike me more as a modern take on the Omega, while the Helson SM300 is the older Seamaster version from the 60s.


----------



## bombaywalla (Oct 8, 2011)

Tanjecterly said:


> The black and blue Odin are good options. They strike me more as a modern take on the Omega, while the Helson SM300 is the older Seamaster version from the 60s.


I like docvail & his business NTH that has done well in this dog-eat-dog watch market. So, on that account well-done by docvail & NTH.  👏
but those cookie-cutter watch cases make every NTH look alike. it destroys the spirit of the watch. For example - the Odin. I like the dial as it is an homage to the Seamaster 300 of the 1960s but the watch case destroys the homage. I can't pull the trigger to get that model......
it's a "bastard" watch - neither here nor there...

the watch company is called NTH & they claim one meaning is "nth" as in taking things to the nth degree. Really? And, you made the Odin as a Seamaster 300 homage and forgot to make the correct case? that does not look like taking things to the nth degree.....
maybe it's just nit-picky me....
OR, i'm missing something here? (if I am please enlighten me. Thanks.)


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

bombaywalla said:


> I like docvail & his business NTH that has done well in this dog-eat-dog watch market. So, on that account well-done by docvail & NTH.  👏
> but those cookie-cutter watch cases make every NTH look alike. it destroys the spirit of the watch. For example - the Odin. I like the dial as it is an homage to the Seamaster 300 of the 1960s but the watch case destroys the homage. I can't pull the trigger to get that model......
> it's a "bastard" watch - neither here nor there...
> 
> ...


Uhm...thanks?

"Cookie-cutter watch cases" - The case for the 40mm NTH Subs (of which, the Odin is one of over 40 versions) is a unique design of our own. It's not a catalog case, so calling it "cookie-cutter" is a bit insulting.

Yes, we use the same case for all of the NTH Subs, but they're all NTH Subs - of course they're going to share a case, if they're all different versions of the same model. Why would we need to re-design the case for each new version, and why would we redesign something that has proven to be so successful? How is what we're doing any different than any other brand that offers multiple versions of the same model, in the same case?

"NTH" has a dual meaning. It's " Nod to History" for the vintage inspiration, but also about a philosophy of seeing how far we can take things (the Nth degree). At the time of its introduction in 2016, the NTH Subs case made them the thinnest 300m WR diving watches in the world, to the best of our knowledge, and in many ways, we're making functional or design improvements on the sources of our inspiration.

Honestly, the "homage" argument here is one we simply can't win. Your criticism is that the Odin isn't close enough to the Seamaster 300. If we wanted to, we could create a 1:1 design reproduction. But if we did that, you or others would no doubt dismiss it as showing no creativity whatsoever, and just call it a knockoff.

I've never tried to conceal our sources of inspiration. I've openly said that the NTH Subs' case was inspired by various designs from the 50's. With each version, we either volunteer info about where we found inspiration, or are happy to provide it whenever someone asks.

I think I've already said this, in some way, earlier in this very thread, but here it is again - if what you want is a very close homage to the SM300, get a Watchco, the Helson, the Borealis Estoril, the MKII project 300, or any other watch from any other brand which gets closer to it than the Odin does. I've no problem with that.

Personally, I owned the Helson, and thought it was a fantastic way to scratch that SM300 itch. I said as much, more than once.

But, if someone likes the Odin (and many people do), I hope they'll consider it on its own merits, not simply on how much it resembles the SM300, or how much it differs.


----------



## rlchriss (May 13, 2019)

docvail said:


> Uhm...thanks?
> 
> "Cookie-cutter watch cases" - The case for the 40mm NTH Subs (of which, the Odin is one of over 40 versions) is a unique design of our own. It's not a catalog case, so calling it "cookie-cutter" is a bit insulting.
> 
> ...


Very well stated. Respect.


----------



## bombaywalla (Oct 8, 2011)

docvail said:


> Uhm...thanks?
> 
> "Cookie-cutter watch cases" - The case for the 40mm NTH Subs (of which, the Odin is one of over 40 versions) is a unique design of our own. It's not a catalog case, so calling it "cookie-cutter" is a bit insulting.
> 
> ...


thanks docvail for the clarification.

I meant no insult (seriously) re. The cookie cutter cases & I didn't mean it in the sense of a catalog case but in the sense that all NTH subs used the same case. You've explained your reasons for that. thanks for that. 
for me personally the reason It affects my perception Is that most of your subs are a "nod to history" - it's very hard to look at many of your subs & not be reminded of the original. And with that comes the feeling that the homage should homage the original in all respects. the other part of me knows that's not necessarily true - that the homage maker is allowed an artistic license to make his own interpretation. 
but, for me, one side & other have not shaken hands & reconciled just yet. 
maybe one day they will & I will see the Odin for its own merits & I will be able to support yet another USA based watch manuf...


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Circling back to this thread, I could have sworn that a WUS member provided a quick comparison between the MKII Project 300 and the Helson SM300 in this thread. I can't seem to find it and don't seem to find a search thread function. Can someone point me to the right direction? TIA.


----------



## a to the k (Apr 4, 2014)

Has anybody tried the Uncleseiko 1171 with the Sharkmaster 300?


----------



## KingKF1221 (Mar 6, 2020)

centurionavre said:


> Wow! Did Helson shrink the size down? The original Omega Seamaster 300 is 42mm. If the Helson is truly only 40mm, kudos, they did something different to the base watch.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I would love to try it and see how it wears on the wrist.


----------



## KingKF1221 (Mar 6, 2020)

docvail said:


> Uhm...thanks?
> 
> "Cookie-cutter watch cases" - The case for the 40mm NTH Subs (of which, the Odin is one of over 40 versions) is a unique design of our own. It's not a catalog case, so calling it "cookie-cutter" is a bit insulting.
> 
> ...


Cookie cutter or not, no one can deny this NTH 40mm case is amazingly thin for a diver. Let's not forget besides the love for watches we all have, DocV is a business man (not a watchmaker) and a shrewd one. From a business POV it makes perfect sense to keep that same case as reuse it over and over and over again. By way of how things are looking his business model is successful. Not everyone can do what MKII does, creating a new midcase for each project, and not everyone wanna wait 8 years to get their watch paid in full. So it's good to have different business models catering to different groups with different needs.


----------



## KingKF1221 (Mar 6, 2020)

Tanjecterly said:


> Circling back to this thread, I could have sworn that a WUS member provided a quick comparison between the MKII Project 300 and the Helson SM300 in this thread. I can't seem to find it and don't seem to find a search thread function. Can someone point me to the right direction? TIA.


I would love to read this comparison if/when you come across it again.


----------



## Semper Jeep (Jan 11, 2013)

Tanjecterly said:


> Circling back to this thread, I could have sworn that a WUS member provided a quick comparison between the MKII Project 300 and the Helson SM300 in this thread. I can't seem to find it and don't seem to find a search thread function. Can someone point me to the right direction? TIA.





KingKF1221 said:


> I would love to read this comparison if/when you come across it again.


It was me who posted it... but I cannot seem to find that post in here now.


----------



## Semper Jeep (Jan 11, 2013)

Found it (it was actually in a different Helson thread):



Semper Jeep said:


> They had the same movement but my MKII seemed to be a bit more accurate (given the quality control at MKII, I'd assume Bill Yao does a bit more regulating of the movement). I know the MKII had a lot more handwork but honestly the finish was similar on both. The crown on the MKII was smoother to operate than the Helson but the bezel action was the same and the alignment on both looked spot on to me. I'm never going to dive 300 meters (or 30 meters) deep but thanks to MKII's famous quality control I would trust that piece of gear in a heartbeat. I've never had any problems with my Helsons but I know there were reports of problems with some of the Sharkmaster 600 and 1000 dive watches. From what I recall reading, Helson made everything right, but that's still something to consider.
> 
> I couldn't find any flaws on the dial or lume of either the Helson or the MKII but I imagine if I had a good strong loupe, the MKII would probably look better, but again, to my naked eye both looked great. Lume on both was great but I think the edge goes to Helson - MKII might be applied a bit more evenly and smoothly but the Helson is outright radioactive! But Helson always has great levels of lume on their watches.
> 
> ...


All that said, when Helson sent out the coupon code last week I went to their website to see if the blue one was available, because I was going to buy it again if it were! lol


----------



## bombaywalla (Oct 8, 2011)

Semper Jeep said:


> It was me who posted it... but I cannot seem to find that post in here now.


Hmmmm... I searched too last night & didn't find anything. Of course I did not remember it was specifically you (thanks for reminding us) but I looked for some key words....
Wonder what happened to your post???
Are you sure it was this thread? Any recollection of date? We can go back & in those sections of the thread...


----------



## bombaywalla (Oct 8, 2011)

Ok guys I found it....

"Helson watch.....Good for the money" thread

Look at post #8
And the one you really want is #10

(sorry did not see Semper Jeep's post before mine but I'll keep this post anyway)


----------



## a to the k (Apr 4, 2014)

As this watch is one of my favourites I wanted to make the "perfect" hommage. 
I ordered an Uncle Seiko Flat Link bracelet and ... it works!

It looks and wears much better, imho. Since it is hard and pretty expensive to find an authentic original, for me this is the best a hommage can get.


----------



## Semper Jeep (Jan 11, 2013)

For those who were waiting on a restock of the Sharkmaster 300, I noticed that Helson has opened up pre-ordering for them.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Semper Jeep said:


> For those who were waiting on a restock of the Sharkmaster 300, I noticed that Helson has opened up pre-ordering for them.


With 15% off too.


----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)

With that pre-order discount I bet they sell out again quickly.


----------



## Awesom-O 4000 (Sep 20, 2018)




----------



## a to the k (Apr 4, 2014)

Is there any other photo or only this rendering?
Looks interesting


----------



## arlee (May 9, 2009)

Oh man finally someone making a scafograf homage. Love the dial on these! Can't wait to see some real pics of it. Wish they kept the bezel design the same

Sent from my LG-H870DS using Tapatalk


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

a to the k said:


> As this watch is one of my favourites I wanted to make the "perfect" hommage.
> I ordered an Uncle Seiko Flat Link bracelet and ... it works!
> 
> It looks and wears much better, imho. Since it is hard and pretty expensive to find an authentic original, for me this is the best a hommage can get.
> View attachment 15489468


I like the bottom watch...sharkmaster 300 without big triangle.
Where is it in blue?
Is the bracelet that comes with it (shown in the bottom picture) an excellent, comfortable bracelet?
I'm not sure I understand your comment.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Semper Jeep said:


> For those who were waiting on a restock of the Sharkmaster 300, I noticed that Helson has opened up pre-ordering for them.


Thanks for the heads-up. And 15 percent off.
BUT where is the *blue* sharkmaster 300 without a big triangle??
And where are the ones with a date?
Shouldn't they have re-stocked with all of these great options available??
BTW, the vintage looks good too. 
How is the bracelet on these watches? It doesn't show any pictures of it.
Is it a very good bracelet? Anyone who has one, please let me know about it.
Thank you.





Helson Watch







www.helsonwatches.com










Helson Watch







www.helsonwatches.com










Helson Watch







www.helsonwatches.com


----------



## a to the k (Apr 4, 2014)

The bracelet that comes with the SM300 is not very comfortable, imho. No.


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

Agreed - Mine is languishing in its original shipping box - very "clunky"...
Having said that, this watch BEGS for strap & bracelet changes due to the drilled lugs. I have an aftermarket flat link bracelet with original Omega end links from seller squinky (before Uncle Seiko came out with his much less expensive flat link variant). As of today, I'm wearing mine on the SUPER FINE Zodiac 20mm Tropic strap, of which I now own three of same. It's probably THE most expensive current Tropic strap offering, and when you buy one you'll understand where that extra money went! I also bought the Isofrane "real" Tropic offering in 22mm - it's almost a bit TOO "soft & pliable" by comparison, especially the rubber "keepers". I wish Zodiac made a 22mm variant, but I digress...










a to the k said:


> The bracelet that comes with the SM300 is not very comfortable, imho. No.


----------



## Semper Jeep (Jan 11, 2013)

I agree that the bracelet that came on the SM300 was not the best. It wasn't awful, but it just wasn't very remarkable either. When I had mine, I always wore it on a sharkmesh bracelet from one of my Skin Divers. I think the sharmesh was infinitely more comfortable and better looking.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Actually, I liked the bracelet on the SM300. It had a ratcheting clasp which made it very useful in adjusting when I felt like it. 

I sold mine just now. But I'm missing it already. Well, when Helson starts offering them in date versions, I'll probably buy one. They're that good.


----------



## Guillermo Pelaez (Oct 11, 2020)

Just bought a black no date "12" on pre-order a couple of days ago... seems nice and with that size probably my boss (aka wife) will subtract it from my collection... (Steinhart Ocean1, Seiko 5 blue (SNZH53J1) and OWC MilSub went down the same road...). Well, I can't complain, at least I know the Sharkmaster 1000 is out of her wearable dimensions  .

Which one is the bracelet recommended from this one from Uncle Seiko? The ref. no. US1171 for the Omega Speedy?

Cheers,


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Where is the blue one (sharkmaster 300)? 
And where is the date one?
If they were re-stocking, why not re-stock them??
I don't get it.


----------



## Guillermo Pelaez (Oct 11, 2020)

watchman600 said:


> Where is the blue one (sharkmaster 300)?
> And where is the date one?
> If they were re-stocking, why not re-stock them??
> I don't get it.


The blue is restocked I think, at least they are listed still in stock (no date thou) in their website.
Perhaps contacting them directly for the date version? I had some luck in the not distant past with a Sharkmaster 1000...

Cheers,


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

This is how I got my blue date. I contacted Helson directly to complain and request a date version. Originally, I requested a black but they only had a blue date and I went for that. I don't know why they're either having problems getting date versions or they are going in a different direction towards no date versions. But can't hurt to ask.


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

Pretty simple, really - desire for a date window on (any) dive watch is EXPONENTIALLY more than for the equivalent No Date model, which _I_ personally don't "get"; then again, I've always been an outlier...


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

@Guillermo Pelaez @Tanjecterly @TheGanzman I will try to contact them. It's weird. 
Their website doesn't work great. As far a being "re-stocked":
And they do not show a picture of the sharkmaster 300 in blue 
and they do not show a picture of the sharkmaster 300 with a date, even in black.
So I doubt that either of these are available. But contacting them is a good idea.
--
Just wrote a whole note to them on their contact page, and then it didn't send!
...and is now lost. Do you have their email address? I will write them tomorrow.
Thanks


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I was in touch both via [email protected] and DM on their IG page.

Let us know how that goes. Good luck!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Tanjecterly said:


> I was in touch both via [email protected] and DM on their IG page.
> 
> Let us know how that goes. Good luck!


Hey T

I also am a big fan of the SM300.

While an original or watchco version would be great I doubt that's a reality on my end.

I enjoyed my estoril and would probably grab another if they get produced again.

That said I am pretty sure I remember seeing you had a MKII 300...how would you say it compares with the Helson version?


----------



## Guillermo Pelaez (Oct 11, 2020)

watchman600 said:


> Do you have their email address? I will write them tomorrow.
> Thanks


PM sent. 
I do see the SM300 in blue in their website. They show two available...

Good luck there.


----------



## a to the k (Apr 4, 2014)

Yes, the US1171 fits and looks best, imho. The flat link from US fits also. Just a matter of taste.



Guillermo Pelaez said:


> Which one is the bracelet recommended from this one from Uncle Seiko? The ref. no. US1171 for the Omega Speedy?
> 
> Cheers,


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Guillermo Pelaez said:


> I do see the SM300 in blue in their website. They show two available...


I should have been more clear. 
I meant that there aren't any Sharkmaster 300s without a big triangle in blue
and there aren't any of those model (without the big triangle) even in black with a date.
I will write them and see what they say.
Thanks everyone. It seems like a beautiful watch...and worth pursuing a little.
(though I'm not feeling so good about the bracelet anymore)
---
@boatswain The Borealis Estoril DW looks quite similar, but I couldn't get any answer from them when they might be available again in a royal/cobalt blue. 
And I think the Helson is probably made a lot better.
Am I right? Any info I can get before getting it, would be appreciated.
People who own this watch, do you like it? Would you recommend it?
Thanks


----------



## a to the k (Apr 4, 2014)

I had a Borealis, the Helson is better, much better, imho!


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

boatswain said:


> Hey T
> 
> I also am a big fan of the SM300.
> 
> ...


Hey B. I seem to have a liking for the Omega Seamaster 300 homages, like you! I remember the Estoril. It was thin and had great lume. Only downside for that one was that the bars were too close to the case which made strap changing a challenge and caused premature wear and tear on the straps I put on.

I have the MKII 300. As I said I sold off the Helson SM300. So I don't have them both at hand but I will do so from memory while it's still fresh. The MKII definitely has better fit and finish than the SM300. With the SM300 you can still feel some sharp points as the case was not as smoothly polished over. The lume on the SM300 was good but in some places was unevenly applied. Whereas the MKII has even lume but the SM300 is brighter (BGW9 vs. C3 respectively). The SM300 bezel is toothier and has a satisfying click when you turn it. I don't know how many clicks that one had. The MKII bezel is smoother so it takes more effort to grip and turn but otherwise, the bezel works fine. The SM300 case is more of a traditional SM300 while the MKII seems more modernized if that makes sense. More rounded for the latter. I liked the crown better on the SM300 as the case shields it more which I think is more old fashioned. The crown on the MKII sticks out a little more although it seems to be the same design. The Helson SM300 has a top hat crystal -- at least I think that's what you call it -- it sticks out from the case like a rounded square. The MKII has a very nice dome that follows the case.

What bothered me about the Helson was that the dial itself appeared to be much smaller compared to the rest of the case. The dial in the MKII is large and seems to make the watch bigger than it actually is. Whereas the SM300 makes it smaller.

While I appreciate the MKII and think it's well made, I think I will probably offload it in the next couple of weeks. This one came without a bracelet (which was apparently an option -- BIWI strap or bracelet) so I don't have a basis for comparison for bracelets. What I was told was that the MKII bracelet was nothing special, just heavy. The SM300 bracelet on the other hand, I liked. I especially liked the ratcheting clasp. Since I am now favoring bracelets, I think I will offload the non-bracelet MKII version I have. I don't think I'll be reacquiring a MKII 300. The Helson SM300 on the other hand... flaws aside, I really liked so I may reacquire that again.

Funnily enough, I have the NTH Odin which is another SM300 homage. I have not yet decided how I feel about it.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Tanjecterly said:


> Hey B. I seem to have a liking for the Omega Seamaster 300 homages, like you! I remember the Estoril. It was thin and had great lume. Only downside for that one was that the bars were too close to the case which made strap changing a challenge and caused premature wear and tear on the straps I put on.
> 
> I have the MKII 300. As I said I sold off the Helson SM300. So I don't have them both at hand but I will do so from memory while it's still fresh. The MKII definitely has better fit and finish than the SM300. With the SM300 you can still feel some sharp points as the case was not as smoothly polished over. The lume on the SM300 was good but in some places was unevenly applied. Whereas the MKII has even lume but the SM300 is brighter (BGW9 vs. C3 respectively). The SM300 bezel is toothier and has a satisfying click when you turn it. I don't know how many clicks that one had. The MKII bezel is smoother so it takes more effort to grip and turn but otherwise, the bezel works fine. The SM300 case is more of a traditional SM300 while the MKII seems more modernized if that makes sense. More rounded for the latter. I liked the crown better on the SM300 as the case shields it more which I think is more old fashioned. The crown on the MKII sticks out a little more although it seems to be the same design. The Helson SM300 has a top hat crystal -- at least I think that's what you call it -- it sticks out from the case like a rounded square. The MKII has a very nice dome that follows the case.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the detailed answer!


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Stefan got back to me and said that he can arrange a 
"12 dial" blue no date or a "12 dial" black with a date.
(even though the website shows neither)
---
I then asked him about a 12 dial blue with a date. 
And a shark-mesh bracelet option, which looks amazing on this watch @Bloom 


https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20200717/9c9ee5eab9a37910abc1e85375b38c93.jpg




https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20200717/c8796d2b7e5a1ba02443380b7e4d01e0.jpg


And a cobalt/royal blue option. I will let you know what he responds.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Update. I had a discussion with Helson. They said that the no date versions sold much better than the date versions which is why they're offering only no date versions right now. But they said in the "next batch" they would be offering some date versions. 

I asked when the next batch would be but have yet to hear back from them. My guess would be somewhere around the Chinese New Year since they seem to have sales around those holidays.


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

Having owned two Watchco "12 Dial" Seamaster 300's and now a "Triangle Dial" Helson Sharkmaster 300, I have to say that the latter is FAR better as a daily driver; to wit: Drilled lugs, hacking movement, and sapphire crystal. The dial is certainly not "One to one" with the original Seamaster 300; as such, it does make it appear smaller overall...
One thing that I found off-putting about the MkII offering is the bezel insert. As a previous poster indicated, the MkII variant is a more modern interpretation all 'round, including the #'s on the bezel insert; the Sharkmaster 300 bezel insert #'s are more true to the original. My opinion is that Helson have captured all the best features of the original, while upgrading the movement, crystal, and the SO much more convenient drilled lugs. They continue to follow the homage path that they took with the Skindiver so many years ago, with its "practical upgrades" to the Blancpain Fifty Fathoms...


----------



## Guillermo Pelaez (Oct 11, 2020)

TheGanzman said:


> Having owned two Watchco "12 Dial" Seamaster 300's and now a "Triangle Dial" Helson Sharkmaster 300, I have to say that the latter is FAR better as a daily driver; to wit: Drilled lugs, hacking movement, and sapphire crystal. The dial is certainly not "One to one" with the original Seamaster 300; as such, it does make it appear smaller overall...
> One thing that I found off-putting about the MkII offering is the bezel insert. As a previous poster indicated, the MkII variant is a more modern interpretation all 'round, including the #'s on the bezel insert; the Sharkmaster 300 bezel insert #'s are more true to the original. My opinion is that Helson have captured all the best features of the original, while upgrading the movement, crystal, and the SO much more convenient drilled lugs. They continue to follow the homage path that they took with the Skindiver so many years ago, with its "practical upgrades" to the Blancpain Fifty Fathoms...


I do agree with you there. I already have a CWC RN auto triangle so I have the military side of the original Seamaster 300 covered there, and it does work for diving (went down 31 meters with it no problem). So I went for the "12" Sharkmaster 300. Although I have heard only good things in general about the Borealis and the MKII, the above comparisons were really useful.

Cheers,


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

watchman600 said:


> Stefan got back to me and said that he can arrange a
> "12 dial" blue no date or a "12 dial" black with a date.
> (even though the website shows neither)
> ---
> ...


I still have this one and really like it. I do hope that Helson will do a "big triangle" version in vintage lume with a date though, as that is one I've wanted for awhile. I emailed them about it and they indicated that they might consider it for future versions.

Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)

Slackers slacking off........you supposed watch lovers have gone a whole page just talking.......


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

slorollin said:


> Slackers slacking off........you supposed watch lovers have gone a whole page just talking.......
> 
> View attachment 15506149


This design is made for  mesh!

So good


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

slorollin said:


> Slackers slacking off........you supposed watch lovers have gone a whole page just talking.......
> 
> View attachment 15506149


That looks SOOO good with that shark-mesh bracelet! 
Did you get it from Helson? If not, does it come with the right spring bars?
I'm drawn to this watch, but can't decide if I should go "12 dial" black with date
or blue without date OR wait until he gets the blue with date that I think I prefer.
I asked my kids and they said "blah...too average looking...nothing special".
And even though they know NOTHING, that is also making me hesitate a little.

Does the shark-mesh bracelet wear as great as it looks?
Thanks. @Bloom also had it on that bracelet, which I think is a must for this watch.


----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)

After market shark mesh, from either Strapcode, Amazon or eBay, can't remember which. They're all the same, the difference is the clasp. Strapcode is a huge rip-off, BTW. I've bought them all. The mesh works well on many, many divers, IMO, and is about as comfortable as a bracelet can be. I like to reverse them so the more rounded facets are on the outside. Then I brush them to cut the bling. Spring bars are usually included, 20mm in this case.


----------



## jil_sander (May 12, 2017)

Hmm their pieces are really tempting, but if I add $300 I could buy a CW C65 Dartmouth


----------



## a to the k (Apr 4, 2014)

With US1171


----------



## a to the k (Apr 4, 2014)

So you can save $300 and get the much more beautiful watch! That's a bargain ;-)



jil_sander said:


> Hmm their pieces are really tempting, but if I add $300 I could buy a CW C65 Dartmouth


----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)

jil_sander said:


> Hmm their pieces are really tempting, but if I add $300 I could buy a CW C65 Dartmouth


And if you added $500 you could get an Oris 65. For $2000 more you can get a 2254.50. For $60,000 more you can get a BMW.


----------



## jil_sander (May 12, 2017)

a to the k said:


> So you can save $300 and get the much more beautiful watch! That's a bargain ;-)





slorollin said:


> And if you added $500 you could get an Oris 65. For $2000 more you can get a 2254.50. For $60,000 more you can get a BMW.


I tend to think like that so in the end the price will be extremely high, and I don't have to purchase another watch


----------



## ChFoo (Oct 19, 2020)

a to the k said:


> As this watch is one of my favourites I wanted to make the "perfect" hommage.
> I ordered an Uncle Seiko Flat Link bracelet and ... it works!
> 
> It looks and wears much better, imho. Since it is hard and pretty expensive to find an authentic original, for me this is the best a hommage can get.
> View attachment 15489468


Awesome combination. Just ordered "Big Triangle" last week. Is this uncle seiko flat link US1035 20 mm? Perfect fit?


----------



## a to the k (Apr 4, 2014)

Yes, it is. Fits perfectly, but be careful, since the endlinks are not solid.
Which is also an advantage because you are bit flexibel.
It really works, as you can see.

Go for it!



ChFoo said:


> Awesome combination. Just ordered "Big Triangle" last week. Is this uncle seiko flat link US1035 20 mm? Perfect fit?


----------



## ChFoo (Oct 19, 2020)

a to the k said:


> Yes, it is. Fits perfectly, but be careful, since the endlinks are not solid.
> Which is also an advantage because you are bit flexibel.
> It really works, as you can see.
> 
> Go for it!


awesome. You should share more photos on flatlink in helson instagram


----------



## Blackdog (Apr 27, 2007)

a to the k said:


> So you can save $300 and get the much more beautiful watch! That's a bargain ;-)


I have both. While this Helson is a pretty good watch, the CW is in a different class IMO. Much better build quality.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

slorollin said:


> After market shark mesh, from either Strapcode, Amazon or eBay, can't remember which. They're all the same, the difference is the clasp. Strapcode is a huge rip-off, BTW. I've bought them all. The mesh works well on many, many divers, IMO, and is about as comfortable as a bracelet can be. I like to reverse them so the more rounded facets are on the outside. Then I brush them to cut the bling. Spring bars are usually included, 20mm in this case.


I found these on aliexpress...where most of them come from probably anyway for about $20:








23.02US $ 42% OFF|20mm 22mm 24mm Luxury Shark Mesh Watch Band Strap Stainless Steel Replacement Folding Clasp With Safety Silver+ 2 Spring Bars - Watchbands - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com













30.0US $ |20mm 22mm 24mm H Link Quality Milanese Shark Mesh Micro Adjust Double Insurance Buckle for OMEGA Watch Band AVIATOR Japan VOSTOK|Watchbands| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Weird that he never wrote me back about when Helson will have 
the navy blue "12 dial" with a date,
or if they will ever make a cobalt/royal blue sharkmaster 300. I couldn't decide whether I wanted the navy blue without a date or the black with a date...so I decided by default to wait for the navy blue "12 dial" with a date...and if they make a royal blue one in the future, that will be even better! At least I have the shark-mesh bracelet all picked out and ready to go for it. I think my kids are nuts. It's a gorgeous watch that I will one day own. I guess I will just have to be patient.
---
Next up is the Helm Vanuatu...with both the tobacco and the whiskey leather strap.
It's happening in November (for about 60 seconds) and this time I'm not going to miss it


----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)

watchman600 said:


> I found these on aliexpress...where most of them come from probably anyway for about $20:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, those with the H-link extensions are the ones that have the good clasp. Sometimes on eBay they can be had as cheaply as $13 if you catch an auction. They're exactly the same as the ones that Strapcode sells for $60. I have held them in my hands at the same time. I thought for $60 there must be something different. Nope. The mesh ones you see that don't have those extensions usually are the ones with the lousy clasp. It's the same mesh though. So, if you have some of the good clasps you can buy the real cheap ones and swap out the clasp. The good clasps can be had for around $6-$7. Aircraft snips to fine tune things and you can tailor these for a literally, perfect fit.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Semper Jeep said:


> I agree that the bracelet that came on the SM300 was not the best. It wasn't awful, but it just wasn't very remarkable either. When I had mine, I always wore it on a sharkmesh bracelet from one of my Skin Divers. I think the sharmesh was infinitely more comfortable and better looking.





Tanjecterly said:


> I was in touch both via [email protected] and DM on their IG page.
> 
> Let us know how that goes. Good luck!


Stefan got back to me and said that they will be making more Sharkmaster 300s soon in both: 
black and blue 12 dial versions (and big triangle versions I'm sure but didn't ask) 
with and without a date...AND I can order it with the shark-mesh bracelet instead of the regular one!
This is awesome!! Now, I just have to decide if I want the date for practicality or the no date version which looks more symmetrical. I think he said they will be available in a few months...January.
Oh, and he said that they are sticking with the navy blue for now. And don't have any plans to make a royal/cobalt blue right now. I think the navy blue looks awesome, anyway, and I look forward to getting this great looking watch in a few months. I hope this update was helpful to everyone.



a to the k said:


> With US1171
> View attachment 15506974


This bracelet looks VERY good on the Sharkmaster 300 as well. 
But I'm not looking to add another $90 to this watch.
So, I'm going to go for the Helson shark-mesh bracelet.


----------



## Semper Jeep (Jan 11, 2013)

watchman600 said:


> Stefan got back to me and said that they will be making more Sharkmaster 300s soon in both:
> black and blue 12 dial versions (and big triangle versions I'm sure but didn't ask)
> with and without a date...AND I can order it with the shark-mesh bracelet instead of the regular one!
> This is awesome!! Now, I just have to decide if I want the date for practicality or the no date version which looks more symmetrical. I think he said they will be available in a few months...January.
> ...


Thanks for your post and the feedback you got from Stefan. I ended up ordering this version of the Sharkmaster 300 during the presale:










I might reach out to them to see if it's possible to add a sharkmesh bracelet to my order...


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

@Semper Jeep Was your shark-mesh bracelet from the Helson Skin-Diver awesome
(adjustable, high quality, and comfortable)?
If yeah, then go for it.
I am going to order my new watch to come with the shark-mesh bracelet
(so no extra cost).
There are some shark-mesh bracelets I found cheap on the internet.
I linked them in an earlier post above.


----------



## Semper Jeep (Jan 11, 2013)

watchman600 said:


> @Semper Jeep Was your shark-mesh bracelet from the Helson Skin-Diver awesome
> (adjustable, high quality, and comfortable)?
> If yeah, then go for it.
> I am going to order my new watch to come with the shark-mesh bracelet
> ...


Yes, the shark-mesh diver from my Skindiver is pretty awesome. It has extra links so you can adjust it a bit (and they blend in pretty nicely) and it is very comfortable. It's up there with the BoR bracelets from my Doxa in terms of comfort.

I've found some pretty cheap, crappy shark mesh bracelets online (either secondary market or that come standard with some micro brands) but the Helson one was much better than those. I imagine it's probably still some cheap bracelet mass produced in China for multiple watch manufacturers but the quality was still pretty good.

I did hear back from Helson and I was able to add one to my order. I was told that the shark mesh they offer now is a little different than the one that came with my Skindiver about 10 years ago but I figured it was still worth giving it a try.

I'm excited for this watch to start shipping.


----------



## watch_watches (Nov 5, 2019)

What was the ETA on shipping for pre-orders again? They took it off the sharkmaster 300 page.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

It was supposed to be November. I had asked for an ETA but have not yet heard back. I will follow up in a couple of days but you can ask as well.


----------



## Guillermo Pelaez (Oct 11, 2020)

I've got an email from Stefan last Friday telling me that my order needed a couple of more weeks due to unforeseen delays. My order included two Sharkmasters, a 300 and a 1000 (ordered before the 300 and one of the last of the batch), so don't take me as the standard. That I guess put me on late November shipping.

Cheers,


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Heard back from Stefan. My watch will ship next week.


----------



## Guillermo Pelaez (Oct 11, 2020)

Tanjecterly said:


> Heard back from Stefan. My watch will ship next week.


+1 Here, just the same...


----------



## ChFoo (Oct 19, 2020)

Tanjecterly said:


> Heard back from Stefan. My watch will ship next week.


You mean your sharmaster 300 order will ship next week? How can I reach out to Stefan (I assume he is from Helson)? I am waiting for mine as well. So far no email yet.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

ChFoo said:


> You mean your sharmaster 300 order will ship next week? How can I reach out to Stefan (I assume he is from Helson)? I am waiting for mine as well. So far no email yet.


PM sent.


----------



## ChFoo (Oct 19, 2020)

Tanjecterly said:


> PM sent.


Thannk man.


----------



## btcity380 (Sep 17, 2019)

Guillermo Pelaez said:


> I've got an email from Stefan last Friday telling me that my order needed a couple of more weeks due to unforeseen delays. My order included two Sharkmasters, a 300 and a 1000 (ordered before the 300 and one of the last of the batch), so don't take me as the standard. That I guess put me on late November shipping.
> 
> Cheers,


when did you place your order?


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Just got shipping notice from Stefan.....


----------



## Guillermo Pelaez (Oct 11, 2020)

btcity380 said:


> when did you place your order?


Order placed on November the 11th.
I've also got an email from Stefan (Helson CC) with a Fedex tracking this morning.

I ordered a Sharkmaster 1000 as well, that required asking the factory for the version I was looking for. Such order was completed in early November, the watch is supposed to be sent next week or early December. They even ask me if I wanted to ship them separately or both together...
At least in my experience, they keep me posted during all the process, for both watches. Far more detail than I was expecting from them. I even offer to pay for the separated shipping twice and Stefan kindly refused it since it is supposed to be included in the price you pay.
Again, in my experience, they answer emails quite fast (one day to the other) and a couple of times in real time (I am GMT-3 and this was always late at night in my time-zone).

I know they received some artillery shells a few months ago but as far as my experience goes, their communications was remarkably good. No hidden costs or anything even with "special requests" on my side. Your mileage may vary.

Cheers,


----------



## ChFoo (Oct 19, 2020)

Have anyone received your sharkmaster 300? Can share photo?


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Got mine yesterday after some delivery mishaps. Glad I have it.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Tanjecterly said:


> Got mine yesterday after some delivery mishaps. Glad I have it.
> View attachment 15566228


Looking great T!


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

Tanjecterly said:


> Got mine yesterday after some delivery mishaps. Glad I have it.
> View attachment 15566228


That's the same one I have; it's a great watch!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Yep, this time, I'm done.


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

Tanjecterly said:


> Yep, this time, I'm done.


I admittedly would really like to get one with the big triangle on my wrist someday.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Bloom said:


> I admittedly would really like to get one with the big triangle on my wrist someday.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sure. Get the blue triangle. That'd be different from the 12.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Bloom said:


> That's the same one I have; it's a great watch!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I thought yours was blue.
They didn't have blue in this version available.
I'm going to get it in blue, when he comes out with the next batch.


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

watchman600 said:


> I thought yours was blue.
> They didn't have blue in this version available.
> I'm going to get it in blue, when he comes out with the next batch.


You are correct; mine is blue. I thought his pic looked blue on the dial as well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

No, sorry for the confusion. I had a blue triangle and mistakenly sold it. When the most recent batch came up, I asked about a triangle with date and Helson said that they only had one 12 with date and it'd been reserved. That person backed out and Helson offered it to me and I jumped on it. So, I have a black 12 with date. 

The blue is dark enough to be confused with black at times. That's what I liked about it. 

But Helson did say that they would have more date versions in the next batch, whenever that would be.


----------



## ChFoo (Oct 19, 2020)

Tanjecterly said:


> Got mine yesterday after some delivery mishaps. Glad I have it.
> View attachment 15566228


This is very nice! Just got it yesterday as well.


----------



## ChFoo (Oct 19, 2020)

ChFoo said:


> This is very nice! Just got it yesterday as well.
> View attachment 15567343


I am surprise that the polishing have quite a "bling" effect. It can't be captured in the picture. Love it a lot


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

"the bling effect" sounds good to me.
That's weird that you quoted yourself.
But welcome to the forum 
and enjoy your new watch.


----------



## Semper Jeep (Jan 11, 2013)

Mine arrived today. I immediately swapped out the regular bracelet for a sharkmesh that I got with it. It's a great looking watch!


----------



## Semper Jeep (Jan 11, 2013)

No complaints about the lume


----------



## Paulsky (May 20, 2016)

Just got this watch a few days ago and am really liking it, even though it's the cheapest watch I have. Looks amazing.


----------



## a to the k (Apr 4, 2014)

"Cheap" but of high quality, imho! Best homage out there regarding price-performance ratio.
Enjoy!


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

Semper Jeep said:


> Mine arrived today. I immediately swapped out the regular bracelet for a sharkmesh that I got with it. It's a great looking watch!
> 
> View attachment 15574544
> View attachment 15574545
> View attachment 15574546


This looks much nicer in person than in the stock photos on Helson's website. Congrats!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Semper Jeep (Jan 11, 2013)

Bloom said:


> This looks much nicer in person than in the stock photos on Helson's website. Congrats!!


Agreed. The pictures online were pretty bad originally. When the pre-order was launched, it looked the pictures for this version were just some CAD renderings. I took a chance on ordering one just trusting that the final product would look better. I thought about reaching out to Helson to see if they had any IRL photos before ordering but I never bothered. I think the leap of faith was rewarded.


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

Semper Jeep said:


> Agreed. The pictures online were pretty bad originally. When the pre-order was launched, it looked the pictures for this version were just some CAD renderings. I took a chance on ordering one just trusting that the final product would look better. I thought about reaching out to Helson to see if they had any IRL photos before ordering but I never bothered. I think the leap of faith was rewarded.


I initially wasn't that taken with it based on Helson's pictures but your shots have changed my opinion a lot. It especially looks great on that mesh, as it compliments the vintage vibe that the watch is going for. I have that same mesh bracelet on my Helson Sharkmaster 300, and it just seems tailor made for these watches. Definitely may consider one of these down the line if Helson gets them back in stock. Until then, the closest I've seen to yours is this guy:






Blackfin – ( Aged Edition ) Metal Bracelet + Black Nato Strap


WMT BLACKFIN Here is a lightweight and slim divers watch, inspired by classic skin divers. WMT BLACKFIN brings you a comfortable wearing experience with classic chic. A slim aged case(14.4mm thickness), double domed acrylic crystal, a thin 2-way rotating bezel and a combo of steel bracelet +...




www.wmtwatches.com





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Semper Jeep (Jan 11, 2013)

Bloom said:


> I initially wasn't that taken with it based on Helson's pictures but your shots have changed my opinion a lot. It especially looks great on that mesh, as it compliments the vintage vibe that the watch is going for. I have that same mesh bracelet on my Helson Sharkmaster 300, and it just seems tailor made for these watches. Definitely may consider one of these down the line if Helson gets them back in stock. Until then, the closest I've seen to yours is this guy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had never seen that WMT one before (I only just became aware of WMT a couple weeks ago) but that one does look pretty good. I really like that it's 38.5mm. I think that's a great size, especially for a dive watch going for a vintage look. And that BOR bracelet? Perfect! Now I want to hunt down a BOR that will fit my Helson.

FWIW, I've also got a Helson Hammerhead and I always wear that one on a sharkmesh too. I think it just looks so much nicer than the bracelets these ship with. I've been wanting to find a BOR for that one as well.


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

Got mine in today , love it !


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Semper Jeep said:


> Mine arrived today. I immediately swapped out the regular bracelet for a sharkmesh that I got with it. It's a great looking watch!
> 
> View attachment 15574544
> View attachment 15574545
> View attachment 15574546


Do you mean that you got the sharkmesh bracelet from Helson?
If not, where did you get the sharkmesh bracelet?
I think there are some that are not easily adjustable or of that high quality.
And I may have Helson send mine with their sharkmesh bracelet instead,
which is WHY I'm asking. Thanks


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

O.k. I FINALLY was able to order exactly what I've been waiting for:
1. brand new Sharkmaster 300 
2. with a 12-dial 
3. in navy blue 
4. with a date 
5. with the Skindiver shark-mesh bracelet with a double locking clasp
6. all for 15 percent off...under $640 total.
YEAY...I'm pretty happy and excited!
-----


https://d2j6dbq0eux0bg.cloudfront.net/images/11224572/812150746.jpg





https://d2j6dbq0eux0bg.cloudfront.net/images/11224572/812155394.jpg





https://d2j6dbq0eux0bg.cloudfront.net/images/11224572/812155389.jpg





https://d2j6dbq0eux0bg.cloudfront.net/images/11224572/812155384.jpg


----


https://d2j6dbq0eux0bg.cloudfront.net/images/11224572/940124255.jpg


(shark-mesh bracelet)


----------



## Etoris (Dec 31, 2020)

Me too i just ordered 12 dial black nodate sm300 yesterday. And so i am so amazed that today it is again out of stock..


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Etoris said:


> Me too i just ordered 12 dial black nodate sm300 yesterday. And so i am so amazed that today it is again out of stock..


First of all, WELCOME to the forums!! 

Second of all, I am glad that you got one!
I think Helson makes great watches...
and I am really happy to finally have been able to order exactly what I wanted.

Lastly, you are right. I am also AMAZED that they seem to always be out of stock!
Stefan wrote me an email that what I wanted was now available (which is AWESOME that he remembered and thought of me...he seems like a very good guy), 
and within an hour of receiving that email, when I went to the website, there were only 5 left !!!
I really don't understand it. But at least both of us got to order what we wanted!

Happy New Year, everybody!


----------



## nvrp813 (Sep 12, 2015)

watchman600 said:


> O.k. I FINALLY was able to order exactly what I've been waiting for:
> 1. brand new Sharkmaster 300
> 2. with a 12-dial
> 3. in navy blue
> ...


Did you get a shipping notification yet? I ordered an SM300 with the latest release but haven't seen any tracking info yet.


----------



## Semper Jeep (Jan 11, 2013)

watchman600 said:


> Do you mean that you got the sharkmesh bracelet from Helson?
> If not, where did you get the sharkmesh bracelet?
> I think there are some that are not easily adjustable or of that high quality.
> And I may have Helson send mine with their sharkmesh bracelet instead,
> which is WHY I'm asking. Thanks


I see from your other post that you already placed your order, but yes, I did get my mesh bracelet directly from Helson.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

nvrp813 said:


> Did you get a shipping notification yet? I ordered an SM300 with the latest release but haven't seen any tracking info yet.


I did not get any shipping notification or tracking information yet.
But I am sure that Stefan will email me the tracking info, when he is ready to ship it.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Semper Jeep said:


> I see from your other post that you already placed your order, but yes, I did get my mesh bracelet directly from Helson.


Thank you for getting back to me. Stefan said that he is sending mine with the shark-mesh bracelet from the Skindiver. I am wondering 
HOW do I adjust it to fit my wrist?
I've never had this type of bracelet before. Thanks.


----------



## Semper Jeep (Jan 11, 2013)

watchman600 said:


> Thank you for getting back to me. Stefan said that he is sending mine with the shark-mesh bracelet from the Skindiver. I am wondering
> HOW do I adjust it to fit my wrist?
> I've never had this type of bracelet before. Thanks.


The mesh bracelet he'll send you actually has a bunch of extra match mesh links that you can add or remove as needed. From the side you'll be able to see the screws holding those mesh links in but otherwise they really integrate pretty seamlessly. Beyond that, there are three or four micro adjustment positions on the clasp.


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

Just ordered a couple SM300, very excited. 
One should be a gift. _Should be... _

I am used to the old Armida/Helson flotation tubes,
so can someone confirm what comes in the package these days?
Seems like:

watch roll - *black* exterior & *red* interior ?
rubber tropic strap - *black* ?
watch pin tool ?
warranty card
the watch...
Can someone confirm that the blue dial SM300 comes with the *black* stuff above? 
It would be awesome if it came in a matching *dark navy* kit...

How is the size/length of the rubber strap? quality?

From a video on Youtube:









Go #TeamHelson!
Thanks


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

That seems accurate. The above picture. I haven't tried the rubber strap, but others seem to like it.


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

Any thoughts on the crown?

One of the reviews I read mentioned that that the crown was brushed and that some nitpickers might have an issue with that. I checked and my MKII p300 has a polished face on the crown. I was thinking of maybe taking a Cape Cod (almost wrote "Clod" ~ apropos) to the Helson crown face and seeing what I could do...

Ah found it:

Helson Sharkmaster 300 - Beans & Bezels

"_Crown:_ The crown is unpolished, but sits right between two of the heavily polished surfaces leading to the lugs. This doesn't bother me but this could bother some purists."


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

redhed18 said:


> Any thoughts on the crown?
> 
> One of the reviews I read mentioned that that the crown was brushed and that some nitpickers might have an issue with that. I checked and my MKII p300 has a polished face on the crown. I was thinking of maybe taking a Cape Cod (almost wrote "Clod" ~ apropos) to the Helson crown face and seeing what I could do...
> 
> ...


You're right. The crown is not polished and it looks like it is brushed. That doesn't bother me since it's mostly recessed into the case. When it is out, I find it easy to turn so I like the big knurls on it (I think that's what it's called). But YMMV.


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

Not to derail entirely but for those that are interested in the Helson scafograf clone (Sharkmaster 300 Triangle Gilt)... apart from the WMT one, I just ran across this other alternative

Deep Blue
MASTER 1000 GEN 2 ARROW VINTAGE COLLECTION






MASTER 1000 GEN 2 ARROW VINTAGE COLLECTION - Archives







deepbluewatches.com





e.g. strap or bracelet ($249, or $339 respectively), and comes in 4 colorways


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

redhed18 said:


> Not to derail entirely but for those that are interested in the Helson scafograf clone (Sharkmaster 300 Triangle Gilt)... apart from the WMT one, I just ran across this other alternative
> 
> Deep Blue
> MASTER 1000 GEN 2 ARROW VINTAGE COLLECTION
> ...


Yes I saw this Deep Blue version which 15mm thick and 44mm. I am glad I bought the Helson which is thinner and smaller case size . and Swiss ETA 2824-2 movt.


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

WatchDialOrange said:


> Yes I saw this Deep Blue version which 15mm thick and 44mm. I am glad I bought the Helson which is thinner and smaller case size . and Swiss ETA 2824-2 movt.


I saw it as well. 44mm x 15mm were pretty much a no go for me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

There's a WMT Blackfin in the WUS sales forum if anyone is so minded. (Nothing to do with me) cheers


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

@nvrp813 He sent me an email with the shipping information today.
Looking forward to it.


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

I got one too. I have the dark blue big triangle one en route.


----------



## Etoris (Dec 31, 2020)

I just got the first Helson 12 black no date today! 

FYI: for someone who will get it from Helson, please check the tightening of the caseback.
Mine is not so tight from factory.... (from my feeling compare to my steinhart)


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Hello I just got my Helson Sharkmaster 300 and was wondering if you could tell me how you adjust and remove the bracelet links for sizing? They are using spring bars and I was able to get them off but NOT able to get the links adjusted and put back on. Anyone else try to remove the links and get them back on the Sharkmaster OEM bracelet? thanks!


----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)

WatchDialOrange said:


> Hello I just got my Helson Sharkmaster 300 and was wondering if you could tell me how you adjust and remove the bracelet links for sizing? They are using spring bars and I was able to get them off but NOT able to get the links adjusted and put back on. Anyone else try to remove the links and get them back on the Sharkmaster OEM bracelet? thanks!


Go to a jeweler


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

WatchDialOrange said:


> Hello I just got my Helson Sharkmaster 300 and was wondering if you could tell me how you adjust and remove the bracelet links for sizing? They are using spring bars and I was able to get them off but NOT able to get the links adjusted and put back on. Anyone else try to remove the links and get them back on the Sharkmaster OEM bracelet? thanks!


I've done this. Twice. I don't remember at this point but you need to compress the spring bars in both ends to release the links. Reverse that when attaching the links. I think there's a discussion of that earlier in this thread somewhere by me and others about the spring bars.


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Got it done thanks!
Here is the Helson Sharkmaster 300 Gilt in all is glory!


----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)

WatchDialOrange said:


> Got it done thanks!
> Here is the Helson Sharkmaster 300 Gilt in all is glory!
> 
> View attachment 15636538


Awesome dial. I'd buy one if Helson makes it without the vintage look.


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Love the lume on these Sharkmaster 300's


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

BobMartian said:


> Awesome dial. I'd buy one if Helson makes it without the vintage look.


Agreed! This watch in C-3 luminous would be a must have!


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

TheGanzman said:


> Agreed! This watch in C-3 luminous would be a must have!


 Make a request to Helson, they are usually pretty responsive if they think they can sell a small batch


----------



## Etoris (Dec 31, 2020)

WatchDialOrange said:


> Hello I just got my Helson Sharkmaster 300 and was wondering if you could tell me how you adjust and remove the bracelet links for sizing? They are using spring bars and I was able to get them off but NOT able to get the links adjusted and put back on. Anyone else try to remove the links and get them back on the Sharkmaster OEM bracelet? thanks!


Hi Yeah it is not easy to me to put back the link. I m not sure what I did is right bur at least it works.
1) try to put the link into the bracelet with 1 side of spring bar is pressed
2) press the spring bar on the other side until both sides of spring bar are pressed and the link can inset into bracelet
3)adjust/move the link of pressed spring bar until it in place then you will hear "click" sound
Good luck !


----------



## nvrp813 (Sep 12, 2015)

watchman600 said:


> @nvrp813 He sent me an email with the shipping information today.
> Looking forward to it.


Congrats bud. I ordered pretty much the hour they were put on the site and haven't received my shipping info yet. I'm sure it will come any day now.


----------



## Etoris (Dec 31, 2020)

redhed18 said:


> Just ordered a couple SM300, very excited.
> One should be a gift. _Should be... _
> 
> I am used to the old Armida/Helson flotation tubes,
> ...


Hallo redhed18,

The package I got from Helson is like you mention in bullets. but mine is black dial.

the length of rubber strap is show in attached photo.
If I am not wrong, I found in some post. someone claim that the rubber strap from Helson is similar to watchgecko "ZULUDIVER Vintage Tropical Style Rubber Watch Strap"
in short I dont know how to say about the quality...  because this is my first rubber strap....


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

Appreciate that, thanks!


----------



## a to the k (Apr 4, 2014)

on leather strap, the sm300 takes it all...


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

a to the k said:


> on leather strap, the sm300 takes it all..


OMG Helson would sell a million of these if they used your photo, damn...


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

a to the k said:


> on leather strap, the sm300 takes it all...
> View attachment 15637197


That photo looks SOO good, 
that it has me second-guessing my choice of blue with a date.
It's a no-lose situation though...or a no-win situation, 
if you are a pessimist/negative person.
---
Please share ALL the details about the strap.
(price, size, color, place bought)
Thank you!


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

Just took delivery of two SM300's (blue, 12, date) + (black & tan, triangle, date)

Some thoughts off the cuff, also as an owner of a MKII project 300

1. The 120 click bezel is a little pointless vs. 60 click... I'm coming around to liking 60 click bezels, owning mostly 120's

2. The springbar adjustment system for the bracelet has pro's and con's... the only pro is that you just need a pointy stick!

Some tips for adjusting the bracelet

NB. wear eye protection! the springbars will shoot out of the holes under certain circumstances (Helson gives extras if you lose one - a springbar, not an eye)

Separating a link:


poke one side, and pull the link slightly so you get the springbar tip to slip out of the hole, and the link is now on a small angle... the trick is to be conscious of the depth of your tool (lol) so that you depress the pin but don't push the tool into the 2nd piece if the link
once you have some separation you can do one of two things, either:
pinch the band between your fingers and press your finger(nail) into the gap between the two links - on the flat surface that faces in or out - to maintain the separation and keep the pin out of the hole
OR slip a NATO or credit card etc into the outside edge again to hold the gap open
then carefully move to releasing the other side

Joining a link:


this is the swine...
put the springbar loosely into the small middle link bit and then move that small link into position where it joins the bracelet
you have about a 1/2 mm that you can partially slot the small piece into place with
you want to try and get the springbar sticking out one side only (move it around, use gravity etc) and then try and put one end of the link further in, so it is on a wee angle and it now keeps the spring bar from slipping out further at that side 
and then compress the other side with a tool ... I found a springbar tool worked reasonably well, but a super fine screwdriver should also work
once the pin is compressed try to wiggle the link into place without releasing the small join you were able to accomplish (the 1/2 mm) ... ensure both pins snap into place or you will have to start again!
 DRINK haha 

It's a swine.

Anyway, the SM300 is _super_ nice, I won't do a point by point examination against the MKII, but for 1/2 to 1/3rd the price, it is nearly on par.
That said I don't like the SM300 end links quite so much, but I have a tiny 5.9 wrist so it probably wears better on other people...

The bracelet is not bad, but the clasp is chunky... I bought a replacement Zuludiver clasp to maybe use, but also a Forstner flat-link bracelet that I will try later.

cheers

PS.
Forstner end links won't work and the Forstner bracelet doesn't work well on the Helson end links. But I have some hollow Uncle Seiko end links on the way which should work... (The Forstner end links also won't really work on the MKII and it's not possible to use the MKII end links separately)


----------



## nvrp813 (Sep 12, 2015)

Bloom said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks great! Which bracelet is that?


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

FYI

The Forstner flat link bracelet works on the Helson SM300 using the Uncle Seiko (folded) omega flat end links... and I didn't even have to adjust them

It probably works if you have an early Helson that came with its own folded end links but unverified ...










Uncle Seiko also has their own flat link bracelet which is cheaper but doesn't include the stretch feature. YMYC...


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

nvrp813 said:


> Looks great! Which bracelet is that?


Thanks. This is a shark mesh bracelet that I got from an older Zoretto watch I had.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nvrp813 (Sep 12, 2015)

Bloom said:


> Thanks. This is a shark mesh bracelet that I got from an older Zoretto watch I had.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ahhhh ok. I'm looking to pick one up but it seems like there are so many to choose from I'm not sure which to get.


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

On (6.0) wrist...
















Lol I need to shave like Ariel...

Ps. Adjusting the Forstner is SO easy in comparison to the Helson... all you need are 2x 1.6mm screwdrivers. In fact They even supply some!... In comparison I think the uncle Seiko flat link bracelet uses pin & collar?


----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)

nvrp813 said:


> Ahhhh ok. I'm looking to pick one up but it seems like there are so many to choose from I'm not sure which to get.


I prefer Brushed Flatten Shark Mesh

Something like this works great:









30.0US $ |20mm 22mm 24mm H Link Quality Milanese Shark Mesh Micro Adjust Double Insurance Buckle for OMEGA Watch Band AVIATOR Japan VOSTOK|Watchbands| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## nvrp813 (Sep 12, 2015)

BobMartian said:


> I prefer Brushed Flatten Shark Mesh
> 
> Something like this works great:
> 
> ...


Thanks! I'll give it a shot


----------



## ChFoo (Oct 19, 2020)

Have anyone try Uncle Seiko holzer bracelet on sharkmaster 300😬. Wonder how it fit?

View attachment 15640729


----------



## ChFoo (Oct 19, 2020)

View attachment 15640729


----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)

made for the mesh










speaking of Uncle Seiko, that razor wire job might be cool.


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

slorollin said:


> speaking of Uncle Seiko, that razor wire job might be cool.


You go first!


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

New Just In Helson Sharkmaster 300 Black dial.


----------



## Etoris (Dec 31, 2020)

my new strap!


----------



## watch_watches (Nov 5, 2019)

I love mine, since the hollow uncleseiko end links fit, has anyone tried any seamaster or speedmaster bracelets on their helson? I imagine the lug profile is probably the same as the speedmaster especially. 

I'm thinking those "replacement" bracelets and fitted rubber straps they sell on ebay or ali might be a good alternative to the (excellent) stock bracelet.


----------



## Etoris (Dec 31, 2020)

I want to share my experience for replace ETA2824-2 stock mov. in my Helson with ETA C07.611.
First of all I got my Helson and checked the time in my timegrapher and it was not impressed me.








therefor I regulated it. however I had an idea that " oh I had ETA C07.611 and it is same profile as ETA 2824"
I got ETA C07.611 from ebay for a while...
Then my experiment has started...
However I thought there is a problem, if I use the new ETA with free sprung balance wheel. the problem is: how do I regulate the time....
therefore I have done some research and I think this should be comparable with rolex microstellar system.

in principle, I need to balance 2 bolts for the same angle for balance inertia force.








I took this photo from my phone and through the stereo microscope.

So the next problem is: how can I know that the 2 adjust bolts have almost "the same angle". with my 10x loupe, it is not easy to check the small angle of these bolts.
Then I purchased 2nd hand stereo microscope and I got it yesterday..








And BAM!!!! this equipment makes my life more easy to spot the adjustment.
it is all done as following pics















there is a small angle difference as my fine tune...































For now it worth to try new eta movment...
let see the next 24h. what the iso will be.....


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

Really liking this one.


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Helson Sharkmaster 300 at the beach


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

WatchDialOrange said:


> Helson Sharkmaster 300 at the beach
> 
> View attachment 15679492


This is a GORGEOUS watch...
on a gorgeous day.
--
Now, I'm all confused?
You sold something else!
So, does that mean that you still have this one??
--
I have the same style one in navy blue...just with a date and sharkmesh bracelet.
(and really like the look)


----------



## alznc (Apr 17, 2017)

Anyone know when they are releasing more of these?


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

alznc said:


> Anyone know when they are releasing more of these?


Reach out to them, whether email or IG, they are usually good about responding about timetables and releases.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

alznc said:


> Anyone know when they are releasing more of these?


I'm not sure, but if it doesn't say on his website,
I will tell you that he is VERY responsive by email...
and when you find out, post it here !


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Tanjecterly said:


> Reach out to them, whether email or IG, they are usually good about responding about timetables and releases.


I think we just wrote the SAME thing at the SAME time 
(great minds think alike)


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

watchman600 said:


> This is a GORGEOUS watch...
> on a gorgeous day.
> --
> Now, I'm all confused?
> ...


Thanks Love my Helson 300

Yes sold my Helson 300 Gilt and bought this one


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

When spring is here you grab the Helson.


----------



## G4_Chrono (Jan 22, 2014)

Tanjecterly said:


> When spring is here you grab the Helson.
> View attachment 15818697


Hi all, looking for a bit of help please. .

I am back again considering the Helson after having had and sold two Borealis. What let the Borealis down to me was the dial - wrong fonts and too much grey, and I don't love the Miyota movement. The Helson seems to really capture the charm of the original Omega though.

@Tanjecterly I believe you have the MKii 300 as well as the Helson? Are you able to post a side by side with the MKii 300 please? I would really like to see how the dials look and a crown side case profile.

I like the MKii but it is a long wait, more money, and I worry the dial is too grey. The Mkii case and bezel details look spot on though, including the 'rehaut'.
I like the Helson, great value and as mentioned captured the charm of the original whilst slightly modernising the case proportions maybe. I worry that these proportions -particularly the tall bezel will put me off.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

G4_Chrono said:


> Hi all, looking for a bit of help please. .
> 
> I am back again considering the Helson after having had and sold two Borealis. What let the Borealis down to me was the dial - wrong fonts and too much grey, and I don't love the Miyota movement. The Helson seems to really capture the charm of the original Omega though.
> 
> ...


Excuse the abysmal photos. I am not as good as many others. (Looking at you, B)


----------



## G4_Chrono (Jan 22, 2014)

Thank you!

I like them both 😀

MKii have really nailed it with the case details for me. But the Helson is really nice too.


----------



## Rgstar28 (Dec 27, 2017)

yankeexpress said:


> Hope they do a Big Triangle dial (12H) and the bezel fully lumed


That is what I would also want.


----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)

Hey guys, hope you can share pics of the blue dial version. Thanks in advance.


----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)




----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Love my Helson Sharkmaster 300! Used to have the Borealis but I like the weight and feel of the the Helson better.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

BobMartian said:


>


The Omega looks excellent on that tropic!


----------



## G4_Chrono (Jan 22, 2014)

Great picture comparisons everyone. Thanks.


----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)

Etoris said:


> I want to share my experience for replace ETA2824-2 stock mov. in my Helson with ETA C07.611.
> First of all I got my Helson and checked the time in my timegrapher and it was not impressed me.
> View attachment 15666351
> 
> ...


Very interesting! Thanks. Hope you can share your long term experience and results of your project. Cheers!


----------



## *Kerley* (Jul 11, 2021)

boatswain said:


> The Omega looks excellent on that tropic!


Ikr, god it's a good one

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## *Kerley* (Jul 11, 2021)

WatchDialOrange said:


> Love my Helson Sharkmaster 300! Used to have the Borealis but I like the weight and feel of the the Helson better.
> 
> 
> View attachment 15989215


Dam I love how good the colour comes out, I need one 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)

WatchDialOrange said:


> Helson Sharkmaster 300 at the beach
> 
> View attachment 15679492


Hi @WatchDialOrange I'm planning to pick up one of these. Is this the blue variant? Was hoping you can describe how blue it is? Is it a dark blue one similar to let's say, an Oris Bico or perhaps s sinn 903 st be where it's closer to black but unravels the blue color when in a good lighting condition (i.e. sunlight, etc.). Thanks.


----------



## phamdang2411 (Jan 1, 2019)

I have a 40mm Shark Diver, it fits okay on my 6.5 inch wrist. How does the Shark Master wear? It has shorter lug-to-lug but much wider case compared to the SD40


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

@phamdang2411 The sharkmaster 300 wears excellent. It wears like a good 40mm.

@Roningrad It is a navy (darker) blue. Get it on the Helson shark-mesh bracelet. 
It looks superb on it and is very light/comfortable.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Here are some nice pictures of the Helson Sharkmaster 300...
of course on the shark-mesh bracelet
I love the way it looks on this bracelet:


----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)

With flash before the storm.......


----------



## KingKF1221 (Mar 6, 2020)

slorollin said:


> With flash before the storm.......
> 
> View attachment 16085278


such a classic look, can't get tired of it.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Helson Sharkmaster 300 on the shark-mesh bracelet
(comfy, classic look, and well-made. I'm glad I was patient
and got this exact model watch):











































Where are all the Helson Sharkmaster 300 pictures, guys?


----------



## G4_Chrono (Jan 22, 2014)

Here is mine. I am considering some modifications . .


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Had my eye on this for a while and finally caved. 👍


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

mplsabdullah said:


> Had my eye on this for a while and finally caved.
> View attachment 16292727
> 
> View attachment 16292728


Nice. 

The white and blue is super crisp.


----------



## WatchGuyCanada (Aug 22, 2020)

Hey Guys! I thought I'd post a WTB first here on the dedicated Helson Sharkmaster 300 Thread; many great testamonials here. I've had the vintage lume no date Skindiver for a few weeks now and just love it. Now I'm on to the Sharkmaster Big Triangle; anyone want to part with their black dial no date for a reasonable price? If so, please send me a PM. Thanks.


----------



## WatchGuyCanada (Aug 22, 2020)

WatchGuyCanada said:


> Hey Guys! I thought I'd post a WTB first here on the dedicated Helson Sharkmaster 300 Thread; many great testamonials here. I've had the vintage lume no date Skindiver for a few weeks now and just love it. Now I'm on to the Sharkmaster Big Triangle; anyone want to part with their black dial no date for a reasonable price? If so, please send me a PM. Thanks.


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

WatchGuyCanada said:


> View attachment 16364845


Have you looked in the sales forum? There's a date and a no date big triangle, black dial for sale currently.


----------



## WatchGuyCanada (Aug 22, 2020)

Hi NS1,

Thanks for the heads-up, I appreciate it! I have seen both of those listings and have been in dialogue with the sellers -- it looks like one's on the way. I'll post images once it arrives.


----------



## Matt92b (Dec 26, 2021)

Anyone Looking to move one on? Still after one


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

How did i miss these reviews, wow and some of the best photography! 






Helson Sharkmaster 300 – Beans & Bezels







www.beansandbezels.com












Helson Sharkmaster 300 Review - Watch Clicker


The Helson Sharkmaster 300 is a purpose-built homage to the Omega Seamaster 300 Big Triangle. It has all the looks with none of the risk




watchclicker.com


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

Matt92b said:


> Anyone Looking to move one on? Still after one


As of 19 hours ago there was one listed FS on WUS - the GOOD one too IMHO; No Date & Big Triangle, like mine:


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

TheGanzman said:


> As of 19 hours ago there was one listed FS on WUS - the GOOD one too IMHO; No Date & Big Triangle, like mine:
> View attachment 16432427


I feel compelled to correct the obvious misstatement that the big triangle version is the best version.


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

NS1 said:


> I feel compelled to correct the obvious misstatement that the big triangle version is the best version.
> View attachment 16432557


A fine "starter watch", until you "graduate" to the Big Triangle, LOL. I had two WatchCo Omega Seamaster's, then the Big Triangle Helson came along...
Here's another picture of mine on a flat link bracelet (before the fine Uncle Seiko variant became available) with real Omega end links:


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

TheGanzman said:


> A fine "starter watch", until you "graduate" to the Big Triangle, LOL. I had two WatchCo Omega Seamaster's, then the Big Triangle Helson came along...
> Here's another picture of mine on a flat link bracelet (before the fine Uncle Seiko variant became available) with real Omega end links:
> View attachment 16432592


Very nice. I started with the blue dial, big triangle version until I realized the 12 dial version in black was what I really wanted. Hard to believe such a minor difference could impact my enjoyment of the watch so much. I've now added the blue dial one to the drawer of watches that I need to sell. . . someday.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Neither of you are correct. It's either 12 or big triangle with date. ;-)


----------



## WatchGuyCanada (Aug 22, 2020)

Tanjecterly, I would have to agree -- I'm currently wearing your old Blue Dial Big Triangle with date (third owner now) and am thoroughly enjoying it (glad to see you ended up with another one). I had my heart set on black no-date but am very pleased with the blue with date, which as you know, pretty much wears like black most of the time (why'd you sell it, LOL?!). It's also interesting how well Helsons hold their value. It took me a while to find one for a reasonable price, with many used going for way too close to retail -- I suppose that this is a testament to the Helson quality and design. I also have a Skin Diver that gets a lot of wrist time. I get a lot of compliments on both dials.


----------



## WatchGuyCanada (Aug 22, 2020)

redhed18 said:


> How did i miss these reviews, wow and some of the best photography!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That review helped me decide to purchase a Sharkdiver 300 over Borealis, etc...

By the way, where are you at Redhead? I've come across your posts in various forums and it appears we have similar watch tastes!


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

WatchGuyCanada said:


> Tanjecterly, I would have to agree -- I'm currently wearing your old Blue Dial Big Triangle with date (third owner now) and am thoroughly enjoying it (glad to see you ended up with another one). I had my heart set on black no-date but am very pleased with the blue with date, which as you know, pretty much wears like black most of the time (why'd you sell it, LOL?!). It's also interesting how well Helsons hold their value. It took me a while to find one for a reasonable price, with many used going for way too close to retail -- I suppose that this is a testament to the Helson quality and design. I also have a Skin Diver that gets a lot of wrist time. I get a lot of compliments on both dials.
> 
> View attachment 16432972


Because I was a fool! That’s why.


----------



## WatchGuyCanada (Aug 22, 2020)

Tanjecterly said:


> Because I was a fool! That’s why.


Well, you're back in the game, so all is good!


----------



## websturr (Jan 9, 2021)

One of my favourite pieces so far. It's just the perfect wearing size and ticks all the right boxes without having the date complication.


----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)

http://imgur.com/bnJFBt8


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

websturr said:


> View attachment 16433487
> 
> One of my favourite pieces so far. It's just the perfect wearing size and ticks all the right boxes without having the date complication.


So why bump your for sale thread everyday? 🤣









FS: Helson Sharkmaster 300 No Date 40.5mm Diver Watch 25...


FS: Helson Sharkmaster 300 No Date 40.5mm Diver Watch 25 Jewel Swiss ETA 2824-2 Domed Sapphire Crystal Condition is "Pre-owned" most wear is shown on the clasp in pictures and very minor on bracelet itself. Case: Brushed/Polished 316L surgical stainless steel Ø 40.5 mm height 13.5 mm lug...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

WatchGuyCanada said:


> That review helped me decide to purchase a Sharkdiver 300 over Borealis, etc...
> 
> By the way, where are you at Redhead? I've come across your posts in various forums and it appears we have similar watch tastes!


Bright lights, big city here in ... Niagara lol. 

I've got the "Big Triangle, Date, Vintage" version Helson, as well as both versions of the MKII.
I struggle with the idea of getting a Watchco or a real vintage Omega... but not to replace the above, mind you.
I'm deep in "Camp Triangle" and started off hating date windows, but something about the Seamaster look, I don't mind at all...

The Helson has that really lovely bubble dome crystal, and the chunky bezel is a thing of beauty.

I might admit to giving a relative a "12 o'clock Navy Date" Helson, plus a package with a Forstner bracelet, custom leather straps, natos... just to let them find their preference, and have never (ever) seen it worn. Should have read that "Gift Guide for non-WUS" post first  ... "_Man assaults relative for buying Apple watch_" Film at 11.


----------



## WatchGuyCanada (Aug 22, 2020)

redhed18 said:


> Bright lights, big city here in ... Niagara lol.
> 
> I've got the "Big Triangle, Date, Vintage" version Helson, as well as both versions of the MKII.
> I struggle with the idea of getting a Watchco or a real vintage Omega... but not to replace the above, mind you.
> ...


You're lucky to live in Niagara, it's a beautiful place. I'm originally from Elora, which is similar in some ways (i.e., a gorge), but we've been here in Edmonton for over 20 years.

Looks like you've got a bucket full of Omega homages to keep you happy, even with that Helso Blue Dial date hiding in a relative's drawer. I generally gravitate to no date, but the Omega designs are so ammenble to it. I suspect it's because there's always a good-sized lumed indice alongside the date. I can't justify an Omega at this point, so the Helson and some other homages, like the Commander 300, fit the bill. I'm also a huge fan of Ravens, having cycled through about 25 and down to around half that.


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

Commander 300... that's a rare bird! 

Keep warm out there ... may we look forward to Spring and once again _seeing_ the watch on our wrists! I keep having to peak under the sleeve of my sweaters. Maybe Helson should offer a dive extension and I can put it on over top.


----------



## WatchGuyCanada (Aug 22, 2020)

redhed18 said:


> Commander 300... that's a rare bird!
> 
> Keep warm out there ... may we look forward to Spring and once again _seeing_ the watch on our wrists! I keeping having to peak under the sleeve of my sweaters. Maybe Helson should offer a dive extension and I can put it on over top.


Love the story behind the Commander 300 and the watch itself. Ended up with a date and no date. My daughter went outside in shorts yesterday -- we're in the midst of a mini heatwave, quickly losing our La Nina snow banks. Stay warm!


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

Good to see all these sharkmaster 300's in all the different makeups. Even if we all know which one is truly the best version.


----------



## Avo (Mar 1, 2010)

My vote for the best version:
















And even better on shark mesh:


----------



## Avo (Mar 1, 2010)

And a lume shot:


----------



## jay27 (Mar 25, 2009)

For those of you who are interested in purchasing one, I recently sent an inquiry to Helson regarding when the next batch of Sharkmaster 300's will be available. Helson informed me that they will be available around the end of March 2022.


----------



## cheesey (Jul 10, 2009)

Just a heads up to u guys.

I bought 2 no date big triangle black and white Sharkmaster during the recent Chinese new year sales and i received them soon after.

The black is ok but the white i got a lemon with a stuck rotor or whatever cos the rotor simply dun move and hence can't auto wind, else everything works ok.

So i got in touch with Helson and they immediately process my return but since they r out of stock for the Sharkmaster, i wait another 2 weeks before i received the replacement yesterday.... and the replacement again got the same issue, can't auto wind, i could not hear the rotor spin no matter how or which way i swing the watch, the watch will remain died till i hand wind it.

I had just send Helson CS another email on this lemon n i'm sure they will do me right but i'm really getting tired of this whole exchange and really hope the 2nd replacement will be ok oc i really love the white SM.

Worst part is i also receive a Mido chronograph from Jomashop yesterday and it came with a loose chrono second hand, 2 lemom in a day, my worst experience in my whole watch buying experience in 20 years... alright enough of my rant.. haha!

Anyhow, i just wanna tell u guys who had bought SM recently to look out for this issue cos i know lotsa of u just hand wind the watch and wear it, hence might miss this problem.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## gr8sw (Jun 14, 2006)

in many ways better than the originals, with sapphire, drilled lugs, great lume and much improved articulated bracelet!


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

gr8sw said:


> in many ways better than the originals, with sapphire, drilled lugs, great lume and much improved articulated bracelet!
> 
> View attachment 16548188


AND - a movement you can "hack"...


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

I just realized that the Sharkmaster 300 no longer comes with the ratcheting clasp on the bracelet. I went to size it tonight at a local jewelers, did a complete WTF when I saw the non-ratcheting clasp and said, "never mind." I still have an older Sharkmaster bracelet that I can use for adjustments on the fly. Seems like a step down quality-wise, but I know not everyone is a fan of the size and sharp edges on that style of clasp.


----------



## efawke (Nov 23, 2018)

I’ve been looking at all the pics in this thread for the last week or so. Got a black, no-date, “12” dial that I’ve been anxiously awaiting. FedEx says it’ll be here Monday! 

I’ll post some pics when I get it in the flesh. I’m hoping it presents as well in person as the various pics I’ve seen. Been Apple Watch-ing it for the last year and finally decided to pull the string on the Helson. Had wanted one for a while when I was more into the watch game but never made it happen (you know how that goes, too many shiny things to play with).


----------



## efawke (Nov 23, 2018)

NS1 said:


> I just realized that the Sharkmaster 300 no longer comes with the ratcheting clasp on the bracelet. I went to size it tonight at a local jewelers, did a complete WTF when I saw the non-ratcheting clasp and said, "never mind." I still have an older Sharkmaster bracelet that I can use for adjustments on the fly. Seems like a step down quality-wise, but I know not everyone is a fan of the size and sharp edges on that style of clasp.


That’s a bit of a bummer. Always appreciated on-the-fly adjustment for bracelets, particularly in the Spring/Summer seasons. But, if the trade-off is a more svelte clasp I’ll be okay with it. Will just have to err on the slightly loose side with the base set up. 

I didn’t even pay attention to that when I ordered mine recently and just assumed it still came with the quick adjust bracelet.


----------



## efawke (Nov 23, 2018)

slorollin said:


> With flash before the storm.......
> 
> View attachment 16085278


Love that shark mesh—pairs so well with this watch. Probably going to pick one up to go with mine. Is yours the polished or brushed version?


----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)

It's polished, but I like to put the more rounded side of the mesh out. One side has a flatter , faceted surface, the other is rounded. The round side looks a bit more toolish, IMO. And I always buy the polished shark mesh. If I want it brushed it's very easy to brush it with a Scotch Brite pad.


----------



## efawke (Nov 23, 2018)

slorollin said:


> It's polished, but I like to put the more rounded side of the mesh out. One side has a flatter , faceted edge, the other is rounded. The round side looks a bit more toolish, IMO. And I always buy the polished shark mesh. If I want it brushed it's very easy to brush it with a Scotch Brite pad.
> 
> View attachment 16554140


Cool. Thanks for the info. I was thinking it looked polished, but sometimes it’s hard to tell in photos. The shark mesh may be my favorite pairing with the watch based solely on photos. Definitely need to pick one up!


----------



## efawke (Nov 23, 2018)

Receieved my SM300 today. Very impressed with the watch—all around a great pickup for the $$. Threw it on an OD green NATO at first and it works well with the mil vibes. 

Only gripe is the abomination that is the bracelet. I’m usually fairly swift with bracelet resizing but this one was a huge PITA. First I couldn’t get one of the end links to sit, then I had to fiddle with these spring bars for the links (whoever came up with this design is a masochist). Two tall bourbons, several curse words, and 90 minutes later, I finally got it squared away. Phew. 

Now that the bracelet is fitted it’s great though. Very comfortable and looks good. Although, I’ll probably do NATOs, rubber, and shark mesh most of the time. 

Anyway, now that I’m two drinks deep I’m not up for any photography. I’ll grab some photos tomorrow maybe. Glad I finally pulled the trigger on this one! Who knows, I may even have to add a blue big triangle….


----------



## Semper Jeep (Jan 11, 2013)

For anybody interested, I noticed Helson is doing 15% off until next Tuesday. Sadly, no blue dialed Sharkmaster 300 available (but it does look like there is a good stock of black).


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

Can't do it this week, but, for anyone with their heart set on a blue triangle (no date) version, my to-do list includes listing it for sale sometime next week. I switched to the black dial version and never looked back. I also see one for sale on Reddit (not me) for anyone that wants one sooner.


----------



## efawke (Nov 23, 2018)

Semper Jeep said:


> For anybody interested, I noticed Helson is doing 15% off until next Tuesday. Sadly, no blue dialed Sharkmaster 300 available (but it does look like there is a good stock of black).


Well SOB. Missed this by about a week. Typical 😂. I tend to buy what I want when I want (within reason of course), so it's not the first time I missed on a deal and definitely won't be the last!

I would be somewhat tempted if they had blue big triangles in stock, although I don't think I'm quite ready to add another to the collection so soon.


----------



## efawke (Nov 23, 2018)

Loving this thing...it's definitely going to be a strap monster. Think it'll handle anything, NATO, rubber, mesh, leather, whatever. I like the bracelet a lot also. Should be loads of fun this summer.


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

efawke said:


> Loving this thing...it's definitely going to be a strap monster. Think it'll handle anything, NATO, rubber, mesh, leather, whatever. I like the bracelet a lot also. Should be loads of fun this summer.
> 
> View attachment 16563504
> 
> ...


Enjoy! I have the same SM300 and there is no shortage of straps to wear it on. And, yet, I tend to be pretty boring in mostly wearing it on a tropic strap or the bracelet. Go figure.


----------



## efawke (Nov 23, 2018)

Has anyone here tried a bonklip style bracelet on the SM300? Thinking it might jive pretty well with the vintage aesthetic, although not completely sure how the two will mesh in terms of proportions (thickness of the watch vs thinness of the bracelet).

Below are a couple of photos (not mine) for those not familiar with the style. Interested to hear yalls thoughts.


----------



## efawke (Nov 23, 2018)

double post


----------



## Timmy1861 (9 mo ago)

Hey Everyone!! I just ordered a Sharkmaster 300!! Super excited to add one to the collection!! I saw a few of you have put the Sharkmaster 300 on the Uncle Seiko 1035 Flat Link Bracelet. I wanted to ask if the Flat Link Bracelet that fits is the Seamaster 1035 or the Speedmaster 1035? Thank You So Much!


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

mplsabdullah said:


> View attachment 16491845


Where that one from


----------



## Aquifer_Pro (Feb 23, 2008)

Timmy1861 said:


> Hey Everyone!! I just ordered a Sharkmaster 300!! Super excited to add one to the collection!! I saw a few of you have put the Sharkmaster 300 on the Uncle Seiko 1035 Flat Link Bracelet. I wanted to ask if the Flat Link Bracelet that fits is the Seamaster 1035 or the Speedmaster 1035? Thank You So Much!


I got the Speedmaster one and it fits fine. It's really nice and I believe it has captured the vintage feel of the original (more 'lightweigh' and thinner). It looks really nice, but I believe the Sharkmaster is just a little bit chunkier than the original Omega Seamaster 300 (I could be wrong about that since I never owned the original, but based on pics and what others have said) so it seems just a little 'unbalanced' size-wise for the Sharkmaster, but it still looks and works OK.


----------



## efawke (Nov 23, 2018)

Timmy1861 said:


> Hey Everyone!! I just ordered a Sharkmaster 300!! Super excited to add one to the collection!! I saw a few of you have put the Sharkmaster 300 on the Uncle Seiko 1035 Flat Link Bracelet. I wanted to ask if the Flat Link Bracelet that fits is the Seamaster 1035 or the Speedmaster 1035? Thank You So Much!


Don’t sleep on the stock Helson bracelet. I don’t think it’s necessarily a _perfect _fit with the vintage style. But, it doesn’t strike me as out of place, either. And it’s very well done (fully articulating!) for the money. Surpasses the bracelet on some more expensive watches ($2,000 range) that I’ve owned from a comfort/functionality perspective. I do like the polished portions of the flat link from Uncle Seiko though. It should tie in nicely with the polished twisted lugs and the overall aesthetic. I’ve considered picking one up myself, although I’m leaning toward a mesh or bonklip from Forstner atm. 

If you get one post up some tasty photos for us.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

sharkmesh from Helson is BEST imo on the sharkmaster300.


----------



## efawke (Nov 23, 2018)

watchman600 said:


> sharkmesh from Helson is BEST imo on the sharkmaster300.


Question about that—is their shark mesh tapered?


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

I just measured it to make sure. It is 20mm all the way,
but it is very light and looks GREAT on this watch!
I got it directly from Helson...and recommend it.


----------



## Semper Jeep (Jan 11, 2013)

efawke said:


> Has anyone here tried a bonklip style bracelet on the SM300? Thinking it might jive pretty well with the vintage aesthetic, although not completely sure how the two will mesh in terms of proportions (thickness of the watch vs thinness of the bracelet).
> 
> Below are a couple of photos (not mine) for those not familiar with the style. Interested to hear yalls thoughts.
> View attachment 16576155
> ...


I don't know that I have seen that style of bracelet around too much but now I'm intrigued. I currently have this version of the 300 and usually wear it on mesh (and once in a while on a NATO) but think that it would look pretty good on that bonklip style as well. That style of bracelet also happens to look really comfortable.


----------



## efawke (Nov 23, 2018)

Semper Jeep said:


> I don't know that I have seen that style of bracelet around too much but now I'm intrigued. I currently have this version of the 300 and usually wear it on mesh (and once in a while on a NATO) but think that it would look pretty good on that bonklip style as well. That style of bracelet also happens to look really comfortable.
> 
> View attachment 16591445
> 
> ...


I'm completely enamored with that style at the moment. Haven't pulled the trigger yet, though, as I'm also slightly interested in the Komfit "JB" Mesh by Forstner as well. It's a revamp of the bracelet that astronauts frequently used on their Speedmasters. Looks very comfortable and the historical connection is cool.










Forstner Komfit "JB" Mesh


----------



## efawke (Nov 23, 2018)

I don’t always wear a NATO, but when I do, it’s probably some shade of green. This one is the Supreme NATO in Cypress from Crown & Buckle. Still breaking it in but it’s coming along nicely. Can’t say enough about the watch. She’s a gem. Running right around +4-5 spd so far.


----------



## cheesey (Jul 10, 2009)

After wearing both my SM300 on the stock bracelet for a month, i find the clasp to be of real poor quality, thin & rough with many hotspots that irritate my waist, do u guys feel the same?


----------



## efawke (Nov 23, 2018)

cheesey said:


> After wearing both my SM300 on the stock bracelet for a month, i find the clasp to be of real poor quality, thin & rough with many hotspots that irritate my waist, do u guys feel the same?


I don’t know what the consensus is on the SM300 bracelet so I may be in the minority, but this hasn’t been my experience with the stock bracelet. I haven’t had mine very long, but in that time I haven’t noticed any issues and have found it comfortable. I definitely wouldn’t classify my clasp as thin, either.


----------



## cheesey (Jul 10, 2009)

efawke said:


> I don’t know what the consensus is on the SM300 bracelet so I may be in the minority, but this hasn’t been my experience with the stock bracelet. I haven’t had mine very long, but in that time I haven’t noticed any issues and have found it comfortable. I definitely wouldn’t classify my clasp as thin, either.


U may have the older version with the thick clasp and on the fly adjustment while both of my newer model came with the standard 3 hole spring bar adjustable clasp?

The clasp on mine is thin n kinda rough and irritate my wrist, otherwise the watch as a whole is great although my white sm i did need to send back twice as the original n the replacement watch both came with a stuck rotor, Helson told me it's bocs their latest batch 2824 movement is slightly thicker, hence the stuck rotor and they need to redo their caseback to solve the issue.


----------



## efawke (Nov 23, 2018)

cheesey said:


> U may have the older version with the thick clasp and on the fly adjustment while both of my newer model came with the standard 3 hole spring bar adjustable clasp?
> 
> The clasp on mine is thin n kinda rough and irritate my wrist, otherwise the watch as a whole is great although my white sm i did need to send back twice as the original n the replacement watch both came with a stuck rotor, Helson told me it's bocs their latest batch 2824 movement is slightly thicker, hence the stuck rotor and they need to redo their caseback to solve the issue.


I have the new version without the quick adjust. As I said previously, I wouldn’t consider the clasp thin, although I wouldn’t consider it thick either. A fairly normal, run-of-the-mill clasp IMO. Mine doesn’t have any rough spots. Maybe you got a bad one—was yours one of the first batches of the new clasp? Perhaps that could have something to do with it. Or maybe I just got an especially smooth one. 

You could always try reaching out to Helson to see if you can get another clasp.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## efawke (Nov 23, 2018)

New shoes for the SM300! First time trying a sharkmesh and absolutely love it. Light, breezy, comfortable, and looks killer IMO. This one is the tapered sharkmesh from Strapcode. Tapers from 20mm at the lugs to 16mm at the buckle. The OEM bracelet is very good for the money, though. It’ll still get some wear along with the mesh and rubber.

Have to say, really loving this watch. Since I’m rebuilding my collection I mainly picked up the SM300 bc I had always been interested and figured it’d be a fun watch to play with until I replaced it with something more permanent. But, really thinking this one is going to stay. Can’t say enough about it. 

Edit: meant to add that I've been tracking mine since purchasing and it's been running a consistent +5-6 spd. Plenty good enough for me.


----------



## Mice (Feb 25, 2014)

Hi guys,

I am looking to change the bracelet on my Sharkmaster 300. I love this watch, incredible quality, but the bracelet and clasp in my opinion are not on the same level. I would have liked a more tapered bracelet due to homage of a vintage watch. 

I have tried looking for alternatives from Uncle Seiko and Forstner. I've seen some pictures with US1171 and 1035 but with hollow endlinks and I wonder if someone did order bracelets with solid endlinks either from Uncle Seiko or Forstner. 

PS: I have the pre 2018 Seamaster president from Forstner for my 2254 ( pictures
attached ) but they it doesn't fit. I bought also links for the Speedy but I have lost them and I wasn't able to try the president with Speedy links on the Sharkmaster. 

Uncle Seiko is working on a milled clasp for his bracelets 😁 Homage to the Omega classic. 

And a picture with a tapered milanese bracelet from Strapcode if anybody is interested of buying one.


----------



## Kitsan (Jan 10, 2022)

Yeah, I don't think the Milanese suits it, the shark mesh above looks much better!


----------



## docdoowop (Nov 25, 2006)

daveswordfish said:


> Looks great, but getting tired of what amounts to a replica being called an homage. I get it, and no doubt they will do a great good job, but it’s still a copy.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Are you one of the few who can find and afford a decent example of the Seamaster 300? The original from way back?


----------



## Horatio (Jul 15, 2009)

Wish I had a Ford Cobra replica.


----------



## tpo1406 (Apr 5, 2010)

they are quite similar.


----------



## efawke (Nov 23, 2018)

docdoowop said:


> Are you one of the few who can find and afford a decent example of the Seamaster 300? The original from way back?


And it's not even a replica. Or even "what amounts to a replica." Not sure about anyone else's Helson SM300, but mine doesn't say "Omega" on the dial. Also, the vintage Omega SM this "copies" is a long out-of-production watch. No one is going to mistake this for the original. A non-watch person wouldn't know the vintage Omega SM from a hole in the ground, and a watch person will know that it isn't the Omega SM.

If one wants and can afford to buy the original (and wear it without worry), do it and enjoy it.


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

FWIW, I had two Watchco Omega Seamaster 300's a number of years ago. On the one hand, they WERE "real" Omega Seamaster 300's; on the other hand, there was a contingency of watch enthusiasts and even jewelers and watchmakers who considered it "a copy". I remember taking one of mine to a high-end watch/jewelry store in Newport Beach to be regulated, and the Sales Rep walking back out and handing it back to me, saying "Sorry - our watchmaker won't work on it because it's a counterfeit."

Irrespective of that, I've had a Helson Sharkmaster 300 for several years now, and actually prefer it over the original/Watchco variant. It's got drilled lugs, it's got the workhorse ETA2824-2 movement that hacks (and can be micro-adjusted by myself in less than 5 minutes), it accepts almost any strap/bracelet/NATO/Zulu and looks great on just about all of them, the lume is like a torch, it's got exceptional water resistance, and you don't have to worry about it! I've never looked back...


----------



## middlepath (Jan 7, 2018)

redhed18 said:


> Just took delivery of two SM300's (blue, 12, date) + (black & tan, triangle, date)
> 
> Some thoughts off the cuff, also as an owner of a MKII project 300
> 
> ...


My new Sharkmaster 300 was delivered an hour ago, and for the past forty-five minutes I've been trying to resize the bracelet. Removing the springbars between the individual links is not a problem, BUT reinserting the springbars and reconnecting the links has been impossible thus far. Very frustrating. I need a break


----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)

middlepath said:


> My new Sharkmaster 300 was delivered an hour ago, and for the past forty-five minutes I've been trying to resize the bracelet. Removing the springbars between the individual links is not a problem, BUT reinserting the springbars and reconnecting the links has been impossible thus far. Very frustrating. I need a break


I like to listen to classical music when adjusting a bracelet


----------



## Kitsan (Jan 10, 2022)

I was looking at getting a Seamaster leather that fits flush like this:










Does anyone know what I need to buy?


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## cerialphreak (May 31, 2015)

Has anyone tried the solid end-link, flat link seamaster bracelet from uncle seiko? I've seen a couple posts about either the US or forstner bracelets with hollow end links but nothing about solid ones.


----------



## cerialphreak (May 31, 2015)

For anyone who finds my previous question: the Forstner pre-2018 seamaster contemporary flat link bracelet does not properly fit the sharkmaster. There's a little too much vertical play (at least for my liking). I havent tried the other versions of the bracelet, this one also fits my Aqua Terra so I could justify the cost of experimenting.


----------

